# 2014 Oklahoma Hunting Report Thread!!!!!!!



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, I guess I need to start this off.

I cant wait to kick this year off right. I am out of country right now, but the second I get back I am hanging all of my cameras and knocking out some late shed hunting.

I am going to do all public land again this year and I have a bunch of goals that I am hoping to accomplish.

#1)fill all 6 tags
#2)1 buck scored over 130
#3) get three of my friends deer
#4) DROP EVERY YOTE THAT MOVES!

that's just a start, but I have a good feeling about this year....


Anyone else start anything yet? Have some goals that they have this year or would like to make different?


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

You guys must not pick up on stuff until august, so I will just talk to myself until all you guys are ready to come back!!!

I drew an Elk Tag and Antelope tag for NM and I cant wait for draw results to come out for OK. I would kill for one of those once in a life time elk hunts. 

Im heading off to my WMA here very soon to start some heavy scouting and hang some cameras. I am getting antsy


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

First card pull and I am semi excited!















obviously I am not going to upload all 100 pictures, but deer are in my spots, there are pigs and yotes for me to shoot, and also a few random things.
I had a mulie doe caught on one camera and a bobcat on another


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Found this out scouting/yote hunting in the WMA I hunt.






I am beginning to think no Oklahoma hunters post in here....


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

What part of Oklahoma you from????? Looks like out west?????

I can't wait until August when I start putting out my cameras and try to find back the buck I've been watching for three years......... Last fall as a 4.5 year old he would gross between 190-195 typical inches and I'm hoping that he will get even bigger this year!!!!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

legion_archery said:


> What part of Oklahoma you from????? Looks like out west?????
> 
> I can't wait until August when I start putting out my cameras and try to find back the buck I've been watching for three years......... Last fall as a 4.5 year old he would gross between 190-195 typical inches and I'm hoping that he will get even bigger this year!!!!


You nailed it, I'm out west! I hunt out near Erick Oklahoma, right over the border of Texas. It sounds like you have a REALLY nice buck around!!!! I hope you can get him this year.

I have plenty of bucks in my area, but I just need to find where the monsters are.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey bro, I'm here. Just moved from Tulsa to South Coffeyville this month. Already got a lead on a couple of farms to bow hunt around here and I will check out some local public also. Can't wait for the season to start.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

jeffreyhu said:


> Hey bro, I'm here. Just moved from Tulsa to South Coffeyville this month. Already got a lead on a couple of farms to bow hunt around here and I will check out some local public also. Can't wait for the season to start.


Good to see someone else in here! Good luck on securing those farms for this year and hopefully you find some solid public land too! I am getting very antsy. I'm going to pull my cameras next weekend and hang another. It's almost time where I can start picking my shooters


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

iccyman001 said:


> I drew an Elk Tag and Antelope tag for NM and I cant wait for draw results to come out for OK. I would kill for one of those once in a life time elk hunts.


Oklahoma has elk?


----------



## jignhog (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes we have elk! Even some on private ground.I'm not even close to ready...
hoping for my first Iowa tag this year!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

jignhog said:


> Yes we have elk! Even some on private ground.I'm not even close to ready...
> hoping for my first Iowa tag this year!


Good luck on your Iowa tag. How long have you been applying?



BP1992 said:


> Oklahoma has elk?


 July 2nd is the drawing for those and I have my fingers crossed


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I'm here just have nothing to show I lost my property this year so as of now I'm looking at public. Although if anyone from around Guthrie area knows of or has a lead on a lease for bow only please let me know.


----------



## Alchemy (Oct 10, 2011)

Check in from an Okie! Excited for the upcoming fall! We have had a wet spring and I feel its gonna be a good one. I have a few cameras out but haven't bothered to check them.... Have Beans, durana, and milo planted for this year so far, will drill WW this fall. Good luck on guys trying for Witchita Elk, I need to start applying it would be a blast (Eat a Meers Burger if you go) But will be going back to Colorado in September to chase bulls.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Well I'm here just have nothing to show I lost my property this year so as of now I'm looking at public. Although if anyone from around Guthrie area knows of or has a lead on a lease for bow only please let me know.


If you cant find something and just need to fill the freezer this year, just let me know. It would only be a two and a half hour drive.




Alchemy said:


> Check in from an Okie! Excited for the upcoming fall! We have had a wet spring and I feel its gonna be a good one. I have a few cameras out but haven't bothered to check them.... Have Beans, durana, and milo planted for this year so far, will drill WW this fall. Good luck on guys trying for Witchita Elk, I need to start applying it would be a blast (Eat a Meers Burger if you go) But will be going back to Colorado in September to chase bulls.


Good luck in CO, if you have any questions about CO elk hunting, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks like I am going to have to follow this thread now that you guys are the #1 state for whitetail deer according to NAW. Good luck this fall guys!!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

tagged..


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Going to pull my cameras this weekend from the WMA I hunt and hunt some yotes/hogs! Cant wait!


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

jeffreyhu said:


> Hey bro, I'm here. Just moved from Tulsa to South Coffeyville this month. Already got a lead on a couple of farms to bow hunt around here and I will check out some local public also. Can't wait for the season to start.


I live up the road one mile in coffeyville.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

0klahoma is a sleeper state, some good deer ! ( in my opinion)


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

We don't have any bucks here just does.


----------



## Dustin Cline (Feb 2, 2011)

I will be following this thread just left Oklahoma in February now im stuck in California for atleast 3 yrs. I had great places to hunt while I was there and I miss it everyday hope to get back.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm getting pretty excited though I'm not even close to being ready. I just moved from SE Oklahoma to South Central Oklahoma and the terrain is completely different here. I'm used to mountains and huge tracks of pine plantations and here I've got fields and thickets. I went from being a very confident bowhunter to not having a clue. haha 

I've been doing some scouting and put out my first few cameras yesterday. If anyone has any tips for me about the terrain, food sources, etc I'm all ears. I'm in the Lawton/Duncan area and plan on doing most of my hunting at Waurika WMA.

Oh and.....104 days 22hours and 12 minutes.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

slfmade said:


> Oh and.....104 days 22hours and 12 minutes.


46 days til my NM Antelope hunt
74 days til my NM Elk hunt
89 days until my Missouri hunt
104 days until OK opens 


but who's counting...


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Got in on a nice lease by Sand Springs. My bud let me bowhunt there last year a few times. Around 400 acres and he has about 5/6 foodplots with a couple feeders. Gotta deer camp too. Only big bucks allowed. A doe later in the season. Put an 8pt and a doe down at Spavinaw last year. Some big guns in there also.


----------



## Dustin Cline (Feb 2, 2011)

Just moved from the Lawton/Duncan area lake Waurika has some good opportunities. Nice deer and a few big ole hogs.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Going out to my WMA tomorrow to check my cameras and do some more scouting!!!! I am ANTSY


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

I went out today and did some scounting a hung a couple of camera's. I walked a total of about 4 miles before 11:00 when it started heating up and I had to get out of there.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I had a crazy day. Cameras were loaded wit bucks, does, hogs, and I caught my first two turkeys on camera.

The crazy thing is, I went back to where I found that giant skull and had that doe come in on me and jumped 4 MONSTER bucks.

One decided to stick around though.

I snapped some 150-200 yard shots of it thinking nothing of it and look at what he turned out to be...




How is this thing at this growth point when all my other bucks are around here...








I am going to move a camera over where I saw the monsters...


anyways, more pics...











I also had more does, fawns, coyotes, and small bucks than I can imagine. I am maxing out this year for sure.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

catkinson said:


> I live up the road one mile in coffeyville.


I may have to hit you up for some info on the hunting around here. Probably gonna have to do public land but thats ok I like the challenge. I'd appreciate any advice you can give. Gonna look around Copan WMA and maybe Oologah. You can pm me if you need to. Thanks.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

jeffreyhu said:


> I may have to hit you up for some info on the hunting around here. Probably gonna have to do public land but thats ok I like the challenge. I'd appreciate any advice you can give. Gonna look around Copan WMA and maybe Oologah. You can pm me if you need to. Thanks.


It might be a little bit of a drive, but you should really check out cookson wma. I think it's about a 90min drive from Tulsa. There's some Monster Bucks over that way. I usually make a trip up there in December.


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm in on this thread. Looks like it's going to be WMA's for me this year. Going to lose my place that I've hunted the last seven years. All I hunted prior to this spot was public so I'm just going to have to get back in shape and suck it up. My two biggest bucks came from a WMA so I'll get it figured out again. It sucks to lose a great piece of private land but I'm a little excited to take on the new challenge. I'm going to try to get a camera up and see if I can start getting some ideas about what I'm looking for. Good luck to all you Okies this season.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

okbowman said:


> I'm in on this thread. Looks like it's going to be WMA's for me this year. Going to lose my place that I've hunted the last seven years. All I hunted prior to this spot was public so I'm just going to have to get back in shape and suck it up. My two biggest bucks came from a WMA so I'll get it figured out again. It sucks to lose a great piece of private land but I'm a little excited to take on the new challenge. I'm going to try to get a camera up and see if I can start getting some ideas about what I'm looking for. Good luck to all you Okies this season.


Where in SE OK are you from. I just moved from there...I might be able to help you out.


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, I'm not technically in the far southeast. I live in the Ada area but hunt in Atoka and Johnston counties.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

jeffreyhu said:


> I may have to hit you up for some info on the hunting around here. Probably gonna have to do public land but thats ok I like the challenge. I'd appreciate any advice you can give. Gonna look around Copan WMA and maybe Oologah. You can pm me if you need to. Thanks.


Any help i can give, I'll pm ya


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

catkinson said:


> Any help i can give, I'll pm ya


Thanks Sir, I am thinking about exploring a few WMA on the Kansas side, that 400.00 for a tag is holding me back a bit. lol.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Saw a nice buck in velvet and 2 does about 8pm in somebodies yard on the way home last night. Buck looked like he was going to be decent. Come on Oct 1st


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Thinking about putting the cameras out this week. Just plain anxious to see who shows up from last year. Deer have demolished the trophy rocks I put out in March. If anyone has more velvet pics throw them up!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

slfmade said:


> I'm getting pretty excited though I'm not even close to being ready. I just moved from SE Oklahoma to South Central Oklahoma and the terrain is completely different here. I'm used to mountains and huge tracks of pine plantations and here I've got fields and thickets. I went from being a very confident bowhunter to not having a clue. haha
> 
> I've been doing some scouting and put out my first few cameras yesterday. If anyone has any tips for me about the terrain, food sources, etc I'm all ears. I'm in the Lawton/Duncan area and plan on doing most of my hunting at Waurika WMA.
> 
> Oh and.....104 days 22hours and 12 minutes.


Hey slfmade

Thats my primary hunting grounds. I've walked just about every inch of that place. If your hunting wuarika, we will definetly run into each other sooner or later. Just shoot me a PM
if you want some info...


----------



## eja (Nov 15, 2012)

I live in NM but plan on hunting OK this year. I can't seem to draw an elk tag. One tag in the last 7 years. I like the fact deer is otc in Ok. Any way I'm planning to try the Fort Supply WMA and maybe the Cooper also. Good luck this fall!


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

SD BowHunter said:


> Hey slfmade
> 
> Thats my primary hunting grounds. I've walked just about every inch of that place. If your hunting wuarika, we will definetly run into each other sooner or later. Just shoot me a PM
> if you want some info...


SDbowhunter - Sent you a pm sir. 

Just got back from more scounting today. I never knew that grass could actually grow to be 3 ft over my head. It's pretty exhausting scouting this out.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Are these persimmons? Found them scouting today. We don't have a lot where I'm used to hunting and the ones we do have are higher up in trees (not ground level) and a dull orange color. I've never seen them this bright yellow before.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

OkieGrant said:


> Thinking about putting the cameras out this week. Just plain anxious to see who shows up from last year. Deer have demolished the trophy rocks I put out in March. If anyone has more velvet pics throw them up!


I am going back out next weekend to pull my cameras and put another up, I am getting pumped!!!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

eja said:


> I live in NM but plan on hunting OK this year. I can't seem to draw an elk tag. One tag in the last 7 years. I like the fact deer is otc in Ok. Any way I'm planning to try the Fort Supply WMA and maybe the Cooper also. Good luck this fall!


Where are you in NM? You must be putting in for the high sought after areas. I drew for unit 51 this year.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

All I need Is just a little time off work to go get cameras an stuff out these 7 12s suck


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Those look like persimmons to me


----------



## eja (Nov 15, 2012)

iccyman001 said:


> Where are you in NM? You must be putting in for the high sought after areas. I drew for unit 51 this year.


I live in Rio Rancho. No I always put in for 51 1st, 49 2nd and 5b for 3rd. not exactly great units. In fact 5b may be one of the worst units in the state right up there with 6c. In NM it's all bout how quickly your app number comes up. For example someone could draw unit 51 with a 3rd choice before my app came up. I guess you just have to be lucky and I haven't been. I didn't draw antelope in Wyoming either. O well I do have a Kansas tag and plan to give OK a shot!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

eja said:


> I live in Rio Rancho. No I always put in for 51 1st, 49 2nd and 5b for 3rd. not exactly great units. In fact 5b may be one of the worst units in the state right up there with 6c. In NM it's all bout how quickly your app number comes up. For example someone could draw unit 51 with a 3rd choice before my app came up. I guess you just have to be lucky and I haven't been. I didn't draw antelope in Wyoming either. O well I do have a Kansas tag and plan to give OK a shot!


I must have been lucky this year. I drew unit 51(2nd choice) for 1-15th and unit 39 & 40 for antelope (1st choice). I am glad I picked 51 because it seems like I have a pretty good chance of taking something.

Anyways, if you are looking to shoot some whitetail in OK, let me know. I hunt a WMA that's 30K acres now and I have yet to see anyone else out there. It's also loaded with deer and fairly easy to get to, at least for me. From Clovis I am there in about 3hours.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe wild plums...will get darker bluish as they age. Are the trees short and bushy? Persimmons usually have a decent trunk before the limbs branch out.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh and if they turn red...wild cherries perhaps.


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

Those are definately wild plums. Those yellow ones are probably ripe. Around where I hunt there are the yellow ones and the red ones. Some people call them sand plums. They are great to eat if they are ripe. Sour as hell if they aren't. I know a lot of people that make jelly with them. Definately not persimmons. If there are persimmons out now they will be green.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. Will they still be around by Oct 1st. Should I consider this spot as a possible stand location? There's thousands of them in this particular spot.


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

I doubt they will be there by October. Usually once they get ripe they will fall off not long after. Then the coyotes will eat them. I do know that if you find a big patch of them the deer sometimes like to bed up in the thickets. I always like to check out plum thickets when I'm gun hunting.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

okbowman said:


> I doubt they will be there by October. Usually once they get ripe they will fall off not long after. Then the coyotes will eat them. I do know that if you find a big patch of them the deer sometimes like to bed up in the thickets. I always like to check out plum thickets when I'm gun hunting.



Good to know. Thanks


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

my bad, you guys are right. Not persimmions, should have looked closer. I bet there will be a good supply of persimmions this year with all the rain we have had. I was riding the roads looking for deer in the field last evening and saw what looks like it is going to be a good buck. Put the binos on him and he was already past the ears and tall...


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Got 4 cameras out last weekend for the first time this year. Should be interesting to see what shows up as deer should start to be forming decent racks by now. Anybody catching some good ones on cam?


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Another Okie checking in.

Can't think about deer. CO elk in like 66 days. 

Will mostly hunt public, but have a very small piece of private i am allowed to hunt occasionally.

Maybe another Big Mac tag this year too....


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I didnt draw anything on the controlled hunts, hunt bout yall?


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hominy Nov 14th thru 16th. Latest we have been. 2 years in a row in Hominy. I think we have drawn big Mac 7 out of the last 11 years.... Crazy. Time to get the recurve out....after elk season, that is.


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

We drew Tishomingo December 10th & 11th muzzleloader hunt. Pretty excited about this one.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I didn't draw.... maybe next year! I am not worried, I am hunting antelope in 52 days..


----------



## pass-through (Jun 25, 2005)

I drew okmulgee antlerless dec 6 an 7:sad: But Kansas here I come November....


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

didn't draw


----------



## Shooterdad (Apr 30, 2014)

Alchemy said:


> Eat a Meers Burger if you go.


Amen


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

B4L Okie said:


> Maybe wild plums...will get darker bluish as they age. Are the trees short and bushy? Persimmons usually have a decent trunk before the limbs branch out.


That's what I think too. they don't look like the persimmons trees I'm used to; and they look a lot like the plum bushes around our place. They are loaded right now, I have a feeder In some of them, got a lot of ***** and crows eating them on the camera, but as far as I can tell the deer are ignoring them. But deer like to rub them in the fall.


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

I was out fishing today and our persimmons around here are just starting to show good. They are very green though but seems to be a good crop. They don't usually get ripe around here till the first frost. Well, I know you better not eat one until then. Lol. ukey:


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

My wife and I drew James Collins with rifle. Oldest son and daughter drew James collins youth hunt.....


----------



## Alchemy (Oct 10, 2011)

Trimmed some shooting lanes, put out a camera on 40 acres i just purchased (Very excited about that) Checked to see how well of a kill i got since i sprayed RR Soybeans 2 weeks ago..... About it, will hang stands in another month or so. After that its some glassing hay fields/plots and tweaking sets. I have hunted our ranch for 10 years so there aren't a lot of surprises just trying to improve myself and the ranch each year with habitat projects, brush management, and plotting.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

I've saw several good bucks, but this is the first one I got a pic of


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

mojodrake said:


> I've saw several good bucks, but this is the first one I got a pic of


nice buck



I pulled some cameras today too from Western OK....


tons of bucks, some that I don't want to post, but here are a few.....

potential shooter. He's an 8 that I jumped two week ago in the same spot. I want to get his 11 point buddy on camera...





I am interested to see how this guy grows out. I cant tell, but in the second picture, it looks like he might have a messed up left side. Only time will tell. He could have potential, or another year to live






this guy will look good in a year or two






I also have hogs, turkeys, yotes, but what is this little critter?





Now I'm going to go drool over the pictures I am not posting 


there is no reason I cant fill all my tags this year


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

Good luck to you Iceman! Looks like you got a good season coming to you. Looks like a **** to me in those last two pics. I'll be hitting the public land this year and hope to get out soon to do some scouting. That's what I love about Oklahoma, if you are willing to work then there shouldn't be any reason not to be successful. Even though I lost my prime hunting land for this season, I'm still excited about the new challenges of "conquering" some new ground.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

okbowman said:


> Good luck to you Iceman! Looks like you got a good season coming to you. Looks like a **** to me in those last two pics. I'll be hitting the public land this year and hope to get out soon to do some scouting. That's what I love about Oklahoma, if you are willing to work then there shouldn't be any reason not to be successful. Even though I lost my prime hunting land for this season, I'm still excited about the new challenges of "conquering" some new ground.


You're absolutely right with the "willing to put in the work". The WMA I hunt is 30K acres. I have five spots set up all with different bucks and does on them, and I barely even scouted more than 3000 of the area. I am very excited about this year and I hope you find some great areas as well!!! It always feels more successful taking great bucks on public land


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

I scored about 500 acresto hunt on yesterday in Nowata county. Beautiful land, I'm pumped about it.


----------



## NEshooter (May 27, 2014)

Hey guys! Awesome thread on hunting in Oklahoma! I'm moving to OK this fall, I got a new assignment to Tinker AFB. I was curious what the hunting in OK was like but looking into it and it seems pretty awesome. Is there any access to hunting near OKC or will I have to drive a ways away? I will be living on or near the base... I have been in Japan for the past 3 years so I'm pretty deprived. I got the bug and I need to hunt something! It will be a totally different experience, I'm from New England and have done most of my hunting in Maine. I think I may have a bit of an outdoors culture shock when I arrive. I've never been out west so I don't even know what to expect... Any helpful info on hunting OK? Did I see someone say you get 6 tags?


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi NEshooter & welcome to OK! I'm not the expert on public access so i'll let others comment. Archery Season in Oklahoma begins Oct 1 and ends Jan 15. Crossbows are allowed in OK during that period if that is your thing. Muzzle Loader is Oct 25 - Nov 2 and Rifle is Nov 22 - Dec 7th. You can buy up to 6 tags in OK (4 doe, 2 buck). One cool fact about Oklahoma is that we regularly rank as a state that shoots older deer and passes on yearlings. 









In my experience the best dates to hunt (i'm in Central OK near Lake Arcadia) are usually the 2nd & 3rd weeks in November. The first week can be really good as well but usually the big bucks where I hunt don't really start moving until at lease the 2nd week. 

Western OK is really open and flat and somewhat a mix of terrain between Kansas & new mexico, for the most part not a lot of woods or trees. Central OK in most areas is a mixture of wooded & open fields and can be pretty brushy and thick. Where I hunt you would never be able to see for more than 200 yards or so, and in most instances I don't see deer until they are within 50 yards. Eastern OK is more rolling and you get more a more open canopy type woods. There is a spot I hunt in NE OK once a year that you would swear is Arkansas if you didn't know better. 

I'm sure i'm missing on a lot of questions you have, especially where to hunt. I see a lot of affordable leases on craigslist when i'm looking around but i'm lucky enough to have a few places of my own I can hunt. I hope you finds great success in OK!



NEshooter said:


> Hey guys! Awesome thread on hunting in Oklahoma! I'm moving to OK this fall, I got a new assignment to Tinker AFB. I was curious what the hunting in OK was like but looking into it and it seems pretty awesome. Is there any access to hunting near OKC or will I have to drive a ways away? I will be living on or near the base... I have been in Japan for the past 3 years so I'm pretty deprived. I got the bug and I need to hunt something! It will be a totally different experience, I'm from New England and have done most of my hunting in Maine. I think I may have a bit of an outdoors culture shock when I arrive. I've never been out west so I don't even know what to expect... Any helpful info on hunting OK? Did I see someone say you get 6 tags?


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Only pic I have so far of a potential shooter. Pretty far along for early July I think.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

NEshooter said:


> Hey guys! Awesome thread on hunting in Oklahoma! I'm moving to OK this fall, I got a new assignment to Tinker AFB. I was curious what the hunting in OK was like but looking into it and it seems pretty awesome. Is there any access to hunting near OKC or will I have to drive a ways away? I will be living on or near the base... I have been in Japan for the past 3 years so I'm pretty deprived. I got the bug and I need to hunt something! It will be a totally different experience, I'm from New England and have done most of my hunting in Maine. I think I may have a bit of an outdoors culture shock when I arrive. I've never been out west so I don't even know what to expect... Any helpful info on hunting OK? Did I see someone say you get 6 tags?


Ok, I can definitely help in this area. I was in England for 3 years, PCS'd to Clovis, NM, and that's why I now hunt OK. It's awesome because no matter what state your residency is OK allows active duty members to buy tags at residents price. Also I think it was me who said the 6 tags. You are allowed 2 bucks and 4 does.

I am also a fellow New Englander. I am a m*******, but I have hunted Maine all of my life. So I can definitely tell you that you're in for a treat. It makes it fun though trying to find a whole new terrain.


Don't tell anyone this, but OK is a sleeper state for bucks.... you always hear about Iowa, Kansas, Missouri, etc..... forget all of those places. OK is AMAZING!
Look up all the WMAs around OK and look for bowhunting specific ones. I have one that I go to and it's LOADED, absolutely LOADED with deer. It's also nice because no one really hunts it. 

If you have ANY questions at all, feel free to message me!


You are in for a treat


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

iccyman001,
You planning on camping out there this year? That area your hunting is quite a ways from clovis....



iccyman001 said:


> Ok, I can definitely help in this area. I was in England for 3 years, PCS'd to Clovis, NM, and that's why I now hunt OK. It's awesome because no matter what state your residency is OK allows active duty members to buy tags at residents price. Also I think it was me who said the 6 tags. You are allowed 2 bucks and 4 does.
> 
> I am also a fellow New Englander. I am a m*******, but I have hunted Maine all of my life. So I can definitely tell you that you're in for a treat. It makes it fun though trying to find a whole new terrain.
> 
> ...


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Feeling behind this year. Decided not to get back on NY lease this year. Oil and gas company has been steady working on it for almost a year. Just about every hunt last year there was someone out there working. Its just not worth the 2000 in my mind. 

Its all public land and my own 10 acres for me. I have experienced the best hunting on the public around me but I just don't have the boat to access it


----------



## NEshooter (May 27, 2014)

iccyman001, you just got me pumped up. I'm a M******* as well haha and also lived in Maine for 5 yrs. All my hunting has been in Maine and with rifle. I spent 2 season in the woods with my bow with no luck so I'm still in the market for my first deer with a bow. My guess is the first doe that walks in front of me is gettin' stung. 

I've never hunted public land, a friend had a big chunk of land with a camp on it. We had tree stands put up all over the property... do you hunt from ground blinds mostly or are there trees for stands? Is the public land or WMAs crowded? It would seem like being near a city all the hunters would flood the locations that are close..

Your pics are awesome, all that game in one spot! I'd hunt for a month in Maine and not see jack! chances were I was shooting the first thing I saw... luckily some bucks showed up.

Well thanks for the info! I'm looking forward to more of you trail cam pics and soon enough I will be able to see some stuff for myself. 






iccyman001 said:


> Ok, I can definitely help in this area. I was in England for 3 years, PCS'd to Clovis, NM, and that's why I now hunt OK. It's awesome because no matter what state your residency is OK allows active duty members to buy tags at residents price. Also I think it was me who said the 6 tags. You are allowed 2 bucks and 4 does.
> 
> I am also a fellow New Englander. I am a m*******, but I have hunted Maine all of my life. So I can definitely tell you that you're in for a treat. It makes it fun though trying to find a whole new terrain.
> 
> ...


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

SD BowHunter said:


> iccyman001,
> You planning on camping out there this year? That area your hunting is quite a ways from clovis....


Everything is quite a ways from Clovis!! Lol. I learned that when I was stationed there in the early nineties.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

mojodrake said:


> Everything is quite a ways from Clovis!! Lol. I learned that when I was stationed there in the early nineties.


haha so true! I honestly don't mind working at Cannon though. It has everything I need to get through the week and once the weekend rolls around, I have tons of options within four hours.
I've never hunted so much in my life either. This year I'm hunting antelope, elk, mulies, and whitetail in two different states. That doesn't even include the bird hunting :wink:

If you haven't been through here since the nineties, you would be surprised in how much different it is! 



SD BowHunter said:


> iccyman001,
> You planning on camping out there this year? That area your hunting is quite a ways from clovis....


I will definitely be camping out there this year. The day trips that I was doing out there last year started getting old real quick and was definitely effecting my game.
I bought a new trailer and a generator this year, so I plan on putting them to use (then tenting when it gets REAL cold). I'll most likely be doing few random weekends/holiday weekends here and there and then taking a week or so off around the third week of November.



NEshooter said:


> iccyman001, you just got me pumped up. I'm a M******* as well haha and also lived in Maine for 5 yrs. All my hunting has been in Maine and with rifle. I spent 2 season in the woods with my bow with no luck so I'm still in the market for my first deer with a bow. My guess is the first doe that walks in front of me is gettin' stung.
> 
> I've never hunted public land, a friend had a big chunk of land with a camp on it. We had tree stands put up all over the property... do you hunt from ground blinds mostly or are there trees for stands? Is the public land or WMAs crowded? It would seem like being near a city all the hunters would flood the locations that are close..
> 
> ...


I grew up on Cape Cod, but my family would drive up north to hunt Maine every November (Look up T7 R12. It's split up between zone 4 & 5 and way down to golden road...)
It was always the best time of my life, but we honestly never saw much. If the camp got one deer that year, then we were beyond successful. It was more just about the experience.

Now fast forward, I come to Cannon, find an OK WMA that I wanted to hunt, and the first day I went out I saw more deer than I ever saw in my life up in Maine.....

Last year was my first year heading out and I spent a good amount of my time finding a few areas and hunting them hard. I didn't use any blinds or tree stands mostly because I was just so new to the area and wanted to get a feel for it. With that being said, I has PLENTY of deer come right up on me/pass me. It was either a mixture or a good spot with a natural breakup from some brush or being close to a tree, or because this area is so low on the hunting pressure side. These deer are not dumb, they are just not used to heavy pressure or rifle hunting season.

Now fast forward to this year. I have three cameras out there, days worth of scouting out there, and some solid plans. I have five different spots that's I plan on using, depending on the wind. All with different bucks, does, turkeys, and hogs. Some area easier to get to, some people would look at me like I am an idiot for going into that area, but guess where I found all my BIG bucks that I am not posting pictures of 

To answer some of you questions, it all depends on the area. The WMA I hunt does not have large trees. I am used to tree stands as well, but climbers will not work out here. There are a few good spots for ladder stands and possibly even a hang on.

As for hunting pressure, it depends on the WMA and season. For example, mine is bow only, but they close it down for a two day controlled hunt for muzzleloader.

You will also hear bird hunters every now and then due to the fact it's a GREAT quail hunting area.



Another thing that helped me was calling the people in charge of managing the WMA. They have been a great deal of help and are able to point you in the right direction.


Feel free to ask as many questions as you want. I would also check out my original post and click on last years thread. Towards the end is when I started posting, but you'll find a guy in there who used to be a tech school instructor down at sheppard. He used to drive up to OK and hunt as well and shot some really nice animals. He PCS'd this year and was willing to share some of his spots with someone......


I hope this helps


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

I left out in 95. I rolled back thru TDY in 08, the town had expanded a whole lot for sure. But the more things change the more they stay the same; I saw someone I knew everyplace I went weather it was on base or off.


----------



## NEshooter (May 27, 2014)

I've heard stories about the Golden Road. I never made it out there but close tho. Been to Moosehead for fishing and we drew back to back moose permits in 2009 and 2010 so we went up near Houlton and got a couple moose.

Idk how this season will go... I arrive in Ok in October and I will have a lot going on... New shop, new house, new area. Not to mention I just got a new bow cause I sold my other one right before I left for Japan. It was intentional so I would have to buy a new one when I got back  . Bowtech has a killer Overseas Military discount deal so I just picked up the Carbon Overdrive. Ive had it a couple months now but I can only shoot in the weekends. I'm waiting till I get back to get it tuned up with all the components I want..

Another situation.. lol my wife is pregnant and due in December. This hunting season is look rough but even if I don't get much time to hunt I will have time to do some scouting and learn the area before the next season.. It's kinda sad thinking like that but I gotta be realistic. 

I here what your saying about not seeing deer in Maine, but Mass has some deer for the taking. I was a little young when I lived there so I didn't get out deer hunting, my dad was hooked on going to Maine for that but my cousin has been bowhunting Mass for a few years now and he has put some AMAZING dear on his wall. Pretty much shooting these monsters out of peoples back yards!

I'm curious, what would be a recommended "effective range" for the type of terrain? The hunting I did in Maine didn't require even a 35yd shot. I've been practicing out to 50yds. I know there are a lot of variables to that question and obviously the longer the better. I'm just trying to mentally prepare and If I need to I can bump it back to 60yds at the range here when no one is around. 

I really appreciate all the info you hooking me up with. I'll take a look at last years post and see whet else I can find. 





iccyman001 said:


> haha so true! I honestly don't mind working at Cannon though. It has everything I need to get through the week and once the weekend rolls around, I have tons of options within four hours.
> I've never hunted so much in my life either. This year I'm hunting antelope, elk, mulies, and whitetail in two different states. That doesn't even include the bird hunting :wink:
> 
> If you haven't been through here since the nineties, you would be surprised in how much different it is!
> ...


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

NEshooter said:


> I'm curious, what would be a recommended "effective range" for the type of terrain? The hunting I did in Maine didn't require even a 35yd shot. I've been practicing out to 50yds. I know there are a lot of variables to that question and obviously the longer the better. I'm just trying to mentally prepare and If I need to I can bump it back to 60yds at the range here when no one is around.
> 
> I really appreciate all the info you hooking me up with. I'll take a look at last years post and see whet else I can find.


I can try to help you as much as I can. Even if it's putting you in one of my stands for a quick weekend hunt. No one should go that long without hunting or meat in the freezer. I know because I was also losing it while I was at mildenhall.

Effective range is up to you. I practice out to 75 yards, but I will never shoot over 50. I just don't have it in me, no matter how nice the animal is.
The area I hunt has very long shots, but also has very close shots. It's all about where you set yourself up. I would just say stick with what you're comfortable with shooting.








mojodrake said:


> I left out in 95. I rolled back thru TDY in 08, the town had expanded a whole lot for sure. But the more things change the more they stay the same; I saw someone I knew everyplace I went weather it was on base or off.


I know exactly what you mean and it'll probably stay like that.

Since 08 even more money has been dumped into this base. I work in a brand new $35M hanger right now and I have 10 other new ones built, or being built near me. They developed a whole new side of the base.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone know when the 2014 hunting guide is coming out?


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

SD BowHunter said:


> Anyone know when the 2014 hunting guide is coming out?


think is already available on ok. dept of wildlife site


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

ba3darcher said:


> think is already available on ok. dept of wildlife site


The only one I see is the 2013 fall-2014 spring...


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

http://wildlifedepartment.com/laws_regs/hunt1415.pdf. 

That's the online version, paper copies are still not out yet


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

mojodrake said:


> http://wildlifedepartment.com/laws_regs/hunt1415.pdf.
> 
> That's the online version, paper copies are still not out yet


Wow - they've reduced the legal compound bow draw weight from 40lbs to 30lbs.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks man.. I was looking all over the Wildlife web page for that..



mojodrake said:


> http://wildlifedepartment.com/laws_regs/hunt1415.pdf.
> 
> That's the online version, paper copies are still not out yet


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Weather is gonna be rainy but feeling pretty nice this Tuesday - Friday. Thursday is showing upper 60's for the high. I'll for sure be out getting some scouting done...anybody else?


----------



## Nolanoutdoors (May 3, 2009)

Oklahoma bear season will be here before we know it.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

slfmade said:


> Weather is gonna be rainy but feeling pretty nice this Tuesday - Friday. Thursday is showing upper 60's for the high. I'll for sure be out getting some scouting done...anybody else?


I'm gonna try and get another stand hung up while it's cool. Besides checking cameras, I don't have to do a lot of scouting on the place especially this time of year, I've hunted it long enough to figure the flow out pretty close without doing a lot. I kill my deer out of the same stand locations most years


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

SD BowHunter said:


> Thanks man.. I was looking all over the Wildlife web page for that..


I see that they have now made it a little more noticeable on the main page , but I still had to follow several links to get to it. Lol


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

I had several chances at this buck last year, but passed on him. His horns are already larger than last year. He has a weird right horn, it was almost flat like a knife with just a brow tine coming off it. This year he looks like he added a point to that side. He usually is the company of a large buck during the summer and early season. I've saw that buck recently with him but have yet to get a pic of him.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone in OKC or Tulsa area have a bow they want to sell? I've got a buddy looking to buy his first and unfortunately I can't talk him out of buying something locally (I recommended he get a Bowtech Destroyer in AT Classifieds... great prices on those on here). PM me if you have anything you want to sell. 70lb draw, 28.5-29 DL, bare or loaded.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

OkieGrant I sent you a pm


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Pictures! Thanks for Sharing! I'll be in Oklahoma sometime during Collage Football!
Sorry, it won't be Sooner! *


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

PM coming to okiegrant...


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for pm's I'll shoot them all his way and hopefully he will bite.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

pm sent okiegrant.

Anyone have any success stories stalking or decoying antelope, or directional fingers to point in cimarron and texas counties? I am ate up with the idea and really wanting to give it a go.


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't been out there in a couple years now. The last time I was in Cimarron county the antelope had moved out due to the drought. The three years prior it was awesome! I drew a gun tag the year before the archery season opened. I killed a big goat that year. I went to the same ranch the following year and we killed two nice ones with our bows. The third year we went back to the same spot and wound up getting one that made P&Y, but had more stalks than our bodies could handle. Then the fourth year came and it was like they all had vanished, and most of them did. I think we saw two pronghorns the whole trip, compared to hundreds the year before. I really hope they come back because it is a lot of fun. The only thing is they changed the opener to October 1 instead of the second week of September, because too many were being taken during the peak of the rut. From my experience, by October the rut is really winding down. But if I were you I would get out there and try it anyway because there are antelope taken every year. You just have to find the right spot that's holding them. Knock on a lot of doors and see what you can find. It's worth a try.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll hopefully have one in 39 days.... 

My NM antelope hunt is coming up fast....


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

I have high hopes, come home empty handed or not im sure it'll hook me on making an annual trip to Wyoming. Figured I may as well use that lifetime license to its fullest extent.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

well this season is turning around already. I lost my lease the beginning of this year and a person at my work has 45 acres that no one hunts and said I could if I just pay the taxes on it! So were gonna get together this week and go walk the property and set up a few cams to start seeing whats on it. said hes always seen a lot of deer out there. It hasn't been hunted in a long time he said and the neighbor doesn't do much if any hunting.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> well this season is turning around already. I lost my lease the beginning of this year and a person at my work has 45 acres that no one hunts and said I could if I just pay the taxes on it! So were gonna get together this week and go walk the property and set up a few cams to start seeing whats on it. said hes always seen a lot of deer out there. It hasn't been hunted in a long time he said and the neighbor doesn't do much if any hunting.


Sounds like it could be a nice little honey hole. Post some pics when you pull cards!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

OkieGrant said:


> Sounds like it could be a nice little honey hole. Post some pics when you pull cards!


x2! Good luck Tke_bowhunter. I hope it's a nice area!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Yea I'm pumped and it's only about 30 minutes from my house. It's located somewhere around newcastle. Headed friday


----------



## boomersooner23 (Mar 17, 2008)

I went out Tuesday and got my 13 tree stands ready to go. Thought I would take advantage of the cooler weather. Looks like alot of acorns on the trees in south central Okla. Thank the good Lord for the rain this year.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Well Buckhavoc checking in to the page.... had cams out since May 15th. Got a few promising hit listers. Have two out tht I havent checked yet. Will check them out this weekend. Want to let these cooler temps pass by so we dont run anything out of the area. Food sources are plentiful this year with all the rain and i have already seen impressive weight on does and fawns. 
My biggest hang up right now is during May I encountered two pinched nerves in my neck tht have cut the motion and coordination from my right arm. Schedule for C5-C7 surgery first of August. I hope and pray they can get me back into my bow strength or I maybe a permanent film guy this year.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow that is some kind of awful, best of luck on your surgery. I've got a crossbow I won in a golf tournament (yes you read that right, first prize was crossbows for each player in a golf scramble) that I might be able to sell to help a fellow okie out. Way I see it is you put more meat in the freezer with a crossbow than a Sony Handicam : ). 



Buckhavoc said:


> Well Buckhavoc checking in to the page.... had cams out since May 15th. Got a few promising hit listers. Have two out tht I havent checked yet. Will check them out this weekend. Want to let these cooler temps pass by so we dont run anything out of the area. Food sources are plentiful this year with all the rain and i have already seen impressive weight on does and fawns.
> My biggest hang up right now is during May I encountered two pinched nerves in my neck tht have cut the motion and coordination from my right arm. Schedule for C5-C7 surgery first of August. I hope and pray they can get me back into my bow strength or I maybe a permanent film guy this year.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Acorns a plenty here in Central OK. Mild summer and rain had to have helped. 



boomersooner23 said:


> I went out Tuesday and got my 13 tree stands ready to go. Thought I would take advantage of the cooler weather. Looks like alot of acorns on the trees in south central Okla. Thank the good Lord for the rain this year.


----------



## ozarkhunter88 (Jun 23, 2014)

The best pic I have gotten so far this summer. I hunt in Sequoyah county. Can't tell how old he is, I'm thinking around 3 1/2, input would be appreciated.


----------



## ozarkhunter88 (Jun 23, 2014)

A few more trail cam pics from my place


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Glad this is up, now maybe I'll actually get in gear, been dragging behind this year.


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

OzarkHunter those are some cool pics.


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

When will Oklahoma (especially NE) deer begin to lose velvet?


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ozarkhunter88 said:


> The best pic I have gotten so far this summer. I hunt in Sequoyah county. Can't tell how old he is, I'm thinking around 3 1/2, input would be appreciated.
> View attachment 1995712


I would say 3 1/2 is a very good guess.


----------



## ozarkhunter88 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the input. This will be my third season in Oklahoma but from the past two years experience they seem to have lost velvet in late august- mid september


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm going to pull some cameras this weekend.... I am pretty excited to see everything I have on camera because I would guess we are at 85-90% growth of their antlers right now!

Also, 32 days until my NM antelope hunt...


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

usdi yonv said:


> When will Oklahoma (especially NE) deer begin to lose velvet?


Usually beginning to mid September


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

It's looking HOT the next few days (103*)...then it's looking nice the rest of the week (high 70's to mid 80's). Already planning next week.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

slfmade said:


> It's looking HOT the next few days (103*)...then it's looking nice the rest of the week (high 70's to mid 80's). Already planning next week.




I was just looking at that..... I am going to pull cameras Saturday and scout. I might try to do it REAL early...


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

iccyman001 said:


> I was just looking at that..... I am going to pull cameras Saturday and scout. I might try to do it REAL early...


Have fun with that. I'm waiting til Tuesday myself.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Only shot 1 buck in early Oct. that had anything on his rack...and it was dried and hard. Thought he was a drop pt. Lol. Usually gone by mid sept.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I have f'ing monsters on my camera........


I wish I could shoot more than just 2 bucks a year


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Well looks like my spot/plans are falling theu this year. The guy that was supposed to let me hunt his land, his mom has apparently leased it to someone else behind his back, so looks like it will be all public for me this year.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

iccyman001 said:


> I have f'ing monsters on my camera........
> 
> 
> I wish I could shoot more than just 2 bucks a year


Well let's see some pics when you get back to a computer.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Well looks like my spot/plans are falling theu this year. The guy that was supposed to let me hunt his land, his mom has apparently leased it to someone else behind his back, so looks like it will be all public for me this year.




That sucks it fell through. Are you near any nice public land?





slfmade said:


> Well let's see some pics when you get back to a computer.





http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2289751


I forgot to post them in here, but this was my pull today


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

With the rain in Oklahoma this year, especially in western Oklahoma, deer hunting should be better. I know here in northwestern Oklahoma the last few bucks I have killed the last two years have not grown to their full potential because of the drought. Also we have had a good fawn crop so this is promising for the future.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

DaltonMcFarland said:


> With the rain in Oklahoma this year, especially in western Oklahoma, deer hunting should be better. I know here in northwestern Oklahoma the last few bucks I have killed the last two years have not grown to their full potential because of the drought. Also we have had a good fawn crop so this is promising for the future.


I couldn't agree more. These bucks are western OK and they look so much better than last years racks. I am excited for them to start fattening up!!!!!


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

*bucks*

Here are a few up and comers from my first camera pull.


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

I have got to get out and get my cams out and check a couple of stands. I know I need to move the stand that I shot my buck from last season. It needs to go about 50 yds up the ridge. Just gotta make myself get out there. Maybe the temps will give me a break this week.


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

This thread has went dead.. Anyhow, I did get out and get my camera set up. Im going to wait a couple more weeks before going back in to check it. I put it on a mineral site that I started last summer but never refreshed it. There was a hole in the ground about five feet around and about a foot deep that has been hit hard. I dumped another bucket of Lucky Buck in it and I'll see what's hitting it in a couple weeks. Looks promising. I had a tall, heavy 8 point in there at the end of last season that I hope hangs around one more year. He will be a giant this year if he's still around.


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck okbowman. Hope hes still around.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Pulled cams after 2 weeks this weekend. Deer were hitting mineral hard the last pull - this pull I had 50% as many pictures as before and the deer on the cams weren't hitting the trophy rock any more, just walking by. I went ahead and put the cameras over corn/protien. Will be interesting to see what shows up now.


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

Yea, I need to get some rice bran out soon. This area I'm in the deer will be there no matter what. There is about a two acre locust patch with big mature locust trees that are always full of beans and the deer love them. It starts to look like a goat pen around there in the late season. It's just hard to hunt the area between the 8" thorns and the swirling winds, just have to pick the right time to sneak in there. I'll try to post some pics from last year if I can find some. I'm really getting the fever and ready to hit the woods. Come on October!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I definantly have no Lans to hunt and it's a good hour drive to any public land around me. It's gonna be a long season. Anyone got a spot on a lease or a lead to a place close to guthrie?


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

Here are a few of the deer I had on camera last season. The ten point is no longer with us, he's in my freezer. But the tall 8 thats in velvet was there in mid January. The big wide 8 I only saw once, the first day of season and he moved out and might have been shot by the neighbors. So hopefully the that velvet buck is still around.


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

111


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Going out again Monday to scout some more. This year will be amazing.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

So....what does the acorn crop look like for this year? Last year was a really bad year for me and Im sure it was due to the massive acorn crop. I HOPE that the crop is down, but Im afraid it is probably about like last year?


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

From what Ive seen in my area the acorn crop is as good or better than last year. I know there are lots of red oaks that are loaded around here.


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

What do you think this buck will end up scoring? these pictures were from 1 week ago.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm not the best at this, so keep the flame thrower away, but 130s once the velvet's gone.




Great buck though


----------



## jed1226 (Apr 4, 2011)

130


----------



## flyguyGSP (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice brows but short g2s and g3s are holding him back. Looks like a deer that could blow up next year.


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

Ghostware said:


> What do you think this buck will end up scoring? these pictures were from 1 week ago.
> 
> View attachment 2012311
> 
> ...


I'd say he'll go between 118" and 125" once the velvet comes off. Nice buck for sure.


----------



## HISCRAMENESS (Sep 27, 2010)

catkinson said:


> I live up the road one mile in coffeyville.


I'm just down on Road 4 and NS412.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Heading out again tomorrow for some scouting. I am excited to see what's on my cameras


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

iccyman001 said:


> Heading out again tomorrow for some scouting. I am excited to see what's on my cameras


 how did the scouting trip go? I haven't even put cameras out yet lol


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

cash7bear said:


> how did the scouting trip go? I haven't even put cameras out yet lol



I had a great trip! Found some new areas and my bucks just keep growing.






He keeps growing and adding... I am still torn on what to do haha


These two also started showing up






This next guy is the first buck that I have put onto my 2014 hit list





He will go above 130 I think gross. That split might put him under net score.



Not sure though, I have no clue when they stop growing in this area.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

So where exactly is this? Lol and they will stop in the next Coyle weeks?


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> So where exactly is this? Lol and they will stop in the next Coyle weeks?


West side OK. I will PM you the WMA name. I would post it, but since OK has been rated #1 for WT these threads have been getting watched a lot more 



I would LOVE IT if they grew just a little more. I didn't even pull my other camera yet. That one had some nice 4x4s, a 4x5, and a monster 5x5.

I CANT WAIT FOR OCTOBER


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

I know were you hunt  I hunt there to just not very often


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok please do, I'm just interested in trying some diffrence public ground


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Ok please do, I'm just interested in trying some diffrence public ground


Pm sent. 



cash7bear said:


> I know were you hunt  I hunt there to just not very often


Have you ever had any luck out there? Let me know next time you head out. 
It's definitely an interesting place to hunt.


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

I haven't had any luck yet but have a good time when I go. I'm hopping to make it out there a few times this year.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

cash7bear said:


> I haven't had any luck yet but have a good time when I go. I'm hopping to make it out there a few times this year.


Let me know if you head out. I can give you some direction. I know where a few deer are hanging


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

That last buck in that group of photos is a good un! I'd take him over that first one if it were me. Looks like a 9 point if thats his main beam in that 8th photo. All three nice public land deer for sure. Good luck to you. I've always said I was going out there to hunt but havent made it quite that far, yet. I'd probably go this year but I'm using most of my vacation time going to Wyoming for mulies, and I also drew a controlled hunt that I have to use two more days on since it's in the middle of the week. Good luck to you with those nice ones.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

okbowman said:


> That last buck in that group of photos is a good un! I'd take him over that first one if it were me. Looks like a 9 point if thats his main beam in that 8th photo. All three nice public land deer for sure. Good luck to you. I've always said I was going out there to hunt but havent made it quite that far, yet. I'd probably go this year but I'm using most of my vacation time going to Wyoming for mulies, and I also drew a controlled hunt that I have to use two more days on since it's in the middle of the week. Good luck to you with those nice ones.


You are correct! He is a 9 and for sure one of my shooters in that spot.

I have a few spots, but I didn't get to pull the card from my honey hole. I was sneaking down to it and there was a monster 10 pointer between me and it. So I backed out and decided to get it next time.

Here are some pictures from my last pull in that spot.









There are a few in here that I wanted to see how much more length they had added...


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

another spot...










I want to see how much they added as well...


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

First time I've checked this cam. Its on corps land. About 100yds off my property line. 



























Nothing spectacular but the first time I've seen any bucks prior to season around the house. Usually just does and fawns until later on in the season.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Was having bucks stroll past my cameras until mid July, then they all disappeared. Ready for hard horns so I can get pictures of them finding their home turf for the fall.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

47 Days.......!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> 47 Days.......!


Wooohoo!!!!


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

Pulling my card today. Hopefully be posting some photos tonight.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Just pulled 1 camera this weekend. This guy looking pretty good.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

OkieGrant said:


> Just pulled 1 camera this weekend. This guy looking pretty good.
> View attachment 2020505
> View attachment 2020506


That is a nice buck. Post up some pics of him in hard horn if you get any...


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice... I am also excited to start seeing some bone.




I have my antelope hunt starting Saturday, then elk hunt, then only a few weeks until opening day....


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

I have been all over several ridges and in several bottoms in the last month scouting here in SE OK. I personally have not found any acorns to speak of..... All acorns I found would barely fill a 44oz cup and they were red oak. I have looked at black jack post oak water oak and red oak.... From talking to several buddies they seem to think that the late frost knocked them back... One thing I have seen on cameras and everything else is *****. Never seen them in abudance like this year.. 6-8 in a picture in the middle of the day. ***** not letting deer eat under feeders.... It's ridiculous..


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

b0hunt3r29 said:


> I have been all over several ridges and in several bottoms in the last month scouting here in SE OK. I personally have not found any acorns to speak of..... All acorns I found would barely fill a 44oz cup and they were red oak. I have looked at black jack post oak water oak and red oak.... From talking to several buddies they seem to think that the late frost knocked them back... One thing I have seen on cameras and everything else is *****. Never seen them in abudance like this year.. 6-8 in a picture in the middle of the day. ***** not letting deer eat under feeders.... It's ridiculous..


Three years ago I didn't get a single picture of a **** from my 7 cameras and had never seen one on the property, two years ago I started getting them again on camera, last year more than i've ever seen on camera (every camera no matter the location) and saw them from the stand frequently and this year consistently seeing them again. Not sure what caused the change but they annoy me.


----------



## Ecfire (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello to everyone. I'm a Texan enjoying hunting your great state. I hunt west of Coalgate. Some good deer in that area. This will be my fourth year hunting this little place (100 acres). Only killed a couple of does but have seen some big bucks. Maybe this will be the year. Any advice?


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Ecfire said:


> Hello to everyone. I'm a Texan enjoying hunting your great state. I hunt west of Coalgate. Some good deer in that area. This will be my fourth year hunting this little place (100 acres). Only killed a couple of does but have seen some big bucks. Maybe this will be the year. Any advice?


Welcome Ecfire. I never mind a Texan coming up and funding our wildlife department a bit.


----------



## MakeItHappen (May 12, 2014)

Have yet to get anything too incredible on my camera this year, but, I only run 1 and the deer will be changing patterns as fall approaches, so I'm not worried. Especially given how my 2013 season went.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Just finished painting these up last weekend. I think the came out pretty decent. The pics really don't do them any justice. Like they say, concealment is the best deterrence for potential thieves.


----------



## beanowiser (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

We pulled cards a week or so ago and all the deer have disappeared since last season and have been replaced with *****. Very disappointing.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

mrbillbrown said:


> We pulled cards a week or so ago and all the deer have disappeared since last season and have been replaced with *****. Very disappointing.


Same here. I drove out last night and pulled my cards. Minimal deer. It's just too friggen hot and my deer aren't moving. I am ready for some temperature drops asap


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Seems like summer is getting us at the last minute. I wait for Oct 1st every year then i hunt in the heat for a couple days and im miserable lol. Always love when that first week of november gets here.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

September better fly by and it better be mid 40s October 1st 


Ok, I can settle with one of those happening....


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

I always enjoy seeing this thread when it gets going. 

I am taking on the challenge of trying to figure out a new WMA this season and harvest a mature buck off of it. I have been spending a good amount of time placing and replacing cameras. Scouting in the evenings when I am able to. There is promise for the season! It's just going to take a lot more studying and watching.


----------



## beanowiser (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

fishfurlife said:


> I always enjoy seeing this thread when it gets going.
> 
> I am taking on the challenge of trying to figure out a new WMA this season and harvest a mature buck off of it. I have been spending a good amount of time placing and replacing cameras. Scouting in the evenings when I am able to. There is promise for the season! It's just going to take a lot more studying and watching.



All small and immature bucks at Sandy Sanders..... no reason to head west


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

iccyman001 said:


> All small and immature bucks at Sandy Sanders..... no reason to head west


Ha Ha Ha. I believe you are the new kid on the block on this side of the State there sport. ;-) Regardless of the WMA that I land on, I guarantee there will be more than the single mature buck on the place that I hone in on. 

And I have been spending a good bit of time on two different WMA's. Trying to figure out which one I want to tighten down on. Until then I will be burning lots of gas.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

fishfurlife said:


> Ha Ha Ha. I believe you are the new kid on the block on this side of the State there sport. ;-) Regardless of the WMA that I land on, I guarantee there will be more than the single mature buck on the place that I hone in on.
> 
> And I have been spending a good bit of time on two different WMA's. Trying to figure out which one I want to tighten down on. Until then I will be burning lots of gas.


haha I am just kidding.

If my pictures didn't give it away, there are some nice ones floating around in there and I have barely scratched the surface.
I bet you would have a better time finding them out there than I would. I'm still learning how to work that terrain.


Let me know if you head out that way (not sure how far of a drive it is) but I can send you in a good direction.

I am hoping to pull two decent sized bucks from there this year. 
I think it's something I can definitely do out there.

I will let the smaller ones walk. (which is why I am torn on that 6x7 I have on camera. He only looks 2.5, I want to see him next year)


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been fortunate enough to take some very nice bucks off of public land over the last 5 seasons and have learned one very direct lesson. You will never ever see me post online in a public thread where any of the bucks are taken from. It's a tough lesson to learn, I recommend considering that before your hidey hole of a WMA starts getting real busy all the sudden. That WMA is going to get a lot more attention this season than it has in several years. Guaranteed and it has zero to do with your posting about it.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

fishfurlife said:


> I have been fortunate enough to take some very nice bucks off of public land over the last 5 seasons and have learned one very direct lesson. You will never ever see me post online in a public thread where any of the bucks are taken from. It's a tough lesson to learn, I recommend considering that before your hidey hole of a WMA starts getting real busy all the sudden. That WMA is going to get a lot more attention this season than it has in several years. Guaranteed and it has zero to do with your posting about it.


Now I wish I could edit what I said. I know what you mean though. Ever since Oklahoma was rated the #1 hunting state, we will see a lot more hunters. I should take your advice though. I am way too open about where I hunt.....


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

It's great to be excited. Hell, I am always excited to pull cards. You just have to remember that one Google search for the WMA will bring up every thread that you ever mentioned it in. It's the type of thing that just keeps coming back to haunt you. ;-)


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

Any of you guys seeing hard horns yet? I have one buck thats been hard horned since Aug 10th. As of this Saturday have 3 now.....


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Negative on seeing hard antlers for me yet. 

Iccy, sent you a message or two.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Anyone have experience hunting public around mannford or cleveland? If so is it normally hit hard during bow season?

I've hunted Boston pool and other areas around here for coyotes but never for deer. 

Don't have my lease this year so I'm gonna be running around trying to figure something out on public again.


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Drove from Arkansas to North central Oklahoma with a friend a couple of weeks ago to check on his lease. The cowboys that run the place had some excellent game cam pics of some nice bucks. Also looks like an excellent acorn crop. Very nice deer in that part of the state. Right on the Kansas line.


----------



## huntingwick3 (May 19, 2010)

I normally have giants on my place and start getting them on camera late July, and early August. I have had cameras out for a week and have nothing but forked horns and spikes. I cant seem to find any mature deer. I have no idea where they went I just hope that they come back at some point. Here are a couple from last season that I know made it through and now they arent around. anyone else having this same problem? Im running 5 cameras and just cant seem to locate them












.


----------



## ozarkhunter88 (Jun 23, 2014)

My mature bucks have been replaced by black bears as of my last card pull a few weeks ago.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

33 days....!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ozarkhunter88 said:


> My mature bucks have been replaced by black bears as of my last card pull a few weeks ago.


Random, but I have the exact same set up as you. Just Z7 xtreme. Same sight/arrows. 
You have good taste


----------



## beanowiser (Aug 29, 2010)

this is the only buck with hard horns, all the deer are eating at night because its been so hot.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good call.....Im about to paint mine also. I believe I have the same set you do. They were cheap but id hate to lose them. I plan to leave them on public land with my lone wolf quick hanger. Bring in my lone wolf alpha strap it on and hunt. quick and easy!



SD BowHunter said:


> View attachment 2023565
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023566
> ...


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Needs some rain in Central OK! As usual no rain in August at our place so food plots going in next decent chance of rain.


----------



## inthehollar (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello everyone. I'm an arkansas guy that's hunts oklahoma. Got a deer on cam that I'm excited about. Hope it pans out. I adjusted the exposure to get a better look.


----------



## inthehollar (Jun 22, 2014)

Another pic but still not a good pic


----------



## beanowiser (Aug 29, 2010)

Come on rain


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, back from my first elk hunt...






Nothing like some meat in the freezer! Can it be October 1st now...


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats. Where was your elk hunt?


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Kaizoku said:


> Congrats. Where was your elk hunt?



Unit 51 in New Mexico. It was a ball


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Right on man. I have yet to get one with my bow. I have had a couple spikes in range but they are not legal in OTC units.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

iccyman001 said:


> Unit 51 in New Mexico. It was a ball


Congratulations. You will eat good this winter.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I didn't know OTC in CO didn't allow spikes to be taken. That is good to know. CO will be my backup if I don't get drawn in NM.

I will definitely be eating good this winter! I am cooking up some of the tenderloins tonight!


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah with an OTC license you can only shoot a bull that has 4 points or better on one side or browtines 5" or longer. In draw units you can shoot a spike.


----------



## DeftArrow (May 18, 2012)

huntingwick3 said:


> I normally have giants on my place and start getting them on camera late July, and early August. I have had cameras out for a week and have nothing but forked horns and spikes. I cant seem to find any mature deer. I have no idea where they went I just hope that they come back at some point. Here are a couple from last season that I know made it through and now they arent around. anyone else having this same problem? Im running 5 cameras and just cant seem to locate them
> View attachment 2028640
> View attachment 2028641
> .


Same thus far in Alfalfa county. Had hugely high hopes for this year, and every 3 and 4 year old from last year that I cared about has gone missing. I'd like to chalk it up to a more attractive food source down the way, but we've got cow peas and all the genetically weaker bucks are still around.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey guys. I live in Southwest Oklahoma and will hunt mostly if not strictly public land this year. Fortunately for me there is quite a bit of public land within an hour of my house. And some within 15-30 minutes. I leave in about 2 weeks to hunt OTC elk in Colorado and then will come back and hunt some archery pronghorn here in OK. Then I'll be focused on killing a few deer.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Ok please do, I'm just interested in trying some diffrence public ground


I sent you a PM.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good luck on your Elk hunt


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

. It's getting closer boys and girls. Can't wait


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Man, its feels GOOD out this morning.!.. Im gonna take advantage of this weather and get some stands hung...


----------



## MakeItHappen (May 12, 2014)

Perfect day to do it. With the rain we're having, your scent won't hang around.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

MakeItHappen said:


> Perfect day to do it. With the rain we're having, your scent won't hang around.


yep. it was a wet day..


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

SD, did you PCS this year? I thought I remember you talking about that last year??


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah...I will be... I'm outta here on 17 Dec..


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> Yeah...I will be... I'm outta here on 17 Dec..


Nice! Where are you off to?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Fairchild


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

wonderful rain


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Buddy says he's seen some small ones out of velvet.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Some on archery topic some off for this post. I worked countless hours this summer building what I think will be the ultimate permanent underground duck bunker - should requiring very little brushing in and be a great option to run down to the lake, chuck out decoys and relax while the action starts. I cut and my cousin welded a 15' long x 5' wide x 6' 6" tall box blind out of angle iron & square tubing with an open area in the front that has two separate hinged doors that flop down. Corrugated steel around the outside and my old man dug a hole with an excavator to put it in the ground near the water & it is 95% underground and has a 6" layer of dirt on the roof. We poured concrete in the bottom and added a drain so when it inevitably goes under it will drain. This weekend culminates all the $$ and time spent on building it as we plan to plant some tall grasses in the dirt surrounding and on top of the structure. 

On top of that we are converting our two gravity feeders to solar spin feeders, which sounds boring but is going to be huge as the deer will empty 300lbs of protien & corn out of the gravity feeders in 5 days during late sept - late october. Should really keep us away from the feeders for longer periods of time. I also have new access to a property my old man is leasing for cattle where I found a really defined crossing I believe is going to be a major pinch point that borders a bedding area. It is the first of it's kind i've found where I have hunted and i'm planning to get a camera and stand hung there this weekend. 

Potentially the biggest win of the entire off-season is my relatives that generally cause some headaches for me during the season have spent tons of time setting up a few stands that are not going to intrude on the the primary areas for feeding & travel during the first month of the year. They rarely pay attention to wind direction or scent and where they have placed these stands keeps them far enough away from the premier bedding areas and main food that I think it will really improve hunting for everyone when the rut rolls around and we have kept all the bucks we have from knowing they are being hunted and leaving the property. Best part is I didn't even point them in those directions, just dumb luck for me.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Season is nearing. The task of narrowing down a few mature deer has been tedious but is starting to come together. 

It's about time to start getting excited about the season to come.


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

My season is simple. I show up, see if any deer come by. If a spot isn't working i go find another. I hunt public land, and my brother-in-law's cattle lease.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I know I am excited! I have put in so much prep time, but I feel so unprepared! I just want to see some temps drop and more buck movement 

I have some bigger ones out of velvet now.....
Also I have some nice Toms running around. I hope to take my first turkey with a bow this year


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

I feel very unprepared other than the fact that I've shot way more this summer than previous summers. I'm going to hang a couple of stands and cameras in Friday in known go-to spots. I don't use feeders so I haven't even been to my lease all summer.... No idea what caliber of deer I have around.

After I visit the lease in Friday, I'm continuing west to New Mexico for my first archery elk hunt... That's what has been on my mind since I found out I drew a tag.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Well this year I tried something new. I scouted hard in late December and early January while the woods were bare and the deer sign was fresh. I prepped a few trees for my stand also.. I havent done any scouting since then. Last weekend I hung stands and did some minor touching up to the vegetation that has grow since last winter...Im hoping this plan works out.


----------



## MakeItHappen (May 12, 2014)

SD BowHunter said:


> Well this year I tried something new. I scouted hard in late December and early January while the woods were bare and the deer sign was fresh. I prepped a few trees for my stand also.. I havent done any scouting since then. Last weekend I hung stands and did some minor touching up to the vegetation that has grow since last winter...Im hoping this plan works out.


I did the same thing to a degree. I did all my scouting in February and March. Cleared stands by the first week of August. Stayed away for the most part except to mark my walk in trails once.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

You guys did what I would normally do, but I was deployed from Dec-May....
So I had to be flexible.

I will do the same thing you did next year!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

MakeItHappen said:


> I did the same thing to a degree. I did all my scouting in February and March. Cleared stands by the first week of August. Stayed away for the most part except to mark my walk in trails once.


Like your handle. I actual had arrow wraps made that say "MAKE IT HAPPEN"..


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

SD BowHunter said:


> Yeah...I will be... I'm outta here on 17 Dec..


And you're gonna share your spots with me before you leave right?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

slfmade said:


> And you're gonna share your spots with me before you leave right?


haha... I will eventually. No promises that there any better than your spots, but ill mark them up on a map and pm them to you in Dec. Just remind me cause ill be busy around the time.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

MakeItHappen said:


> I did the same thing to a degree. I did all my scouting in February and March. Cleared stands by the first week of August. Stayed away for the most part except to mark my walk in trails once.


I would love some feed back on this. I know it will takes some time but I am curious to see if your scouting paid off in more deer and quality of deer scene in these late season travel routes paid off for you.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Heavy rains in SE part of the state.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Larger bucks at my place are velvet free, the younger ones are almost there. This cooler weather will hopefully get them moving a little more in the light, just hope it's like this on the 1st!


----------



## MakeItHappen (May 12, 2014)

SD BowHunter said:


> Like your handle. I actual had arrow wraps made that say "MAKE IT HAPPEN"..


Ha ha awesome. I think it's pretty applicable for hunting.


----------



## MakeItHappen (May 12, 2014)

Buckhavoc said:


> I would love some feed back on this. I know it will takes some time but I am curious to see if your scouting paid off in more deer and quality of deer scene in these late season travel routes paid off for you.


Absolutely. I've usually tried to do it, but this year I made sure I did. Granted, I'm on public land, but, every bit helps.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

19 days my friends...


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

The majority of my bucks on film are still sporting their velvet. Haven't seen any rubs as of yet.

This will be my first year using mainly fixed stands. I've put up 4 hang-ons with sticks and will be hunting mainly out of them. Will still use my Summit climbing tree stand, but hopefully not as much.


----------



## sooner_hunter (Jan 12, 2013)

Saving for later


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Cool Weather, Dampness in the Air.... crickets and frogs making their presence known in the woods and a distant crow(s) sounding off. Yeah that is what I heard just before I jump into the truck at 6:45 this morning to head to WORK!!!! Man how I wish that today was Oct. 1!!! Can't wait til tomorrow at least I can get out and check cams and be out in it!!!


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Same feelings here. I think the truck wanted to go to the woods too.


----------



## Duncanwelding (Jul 19, 2014)

Just checking in guys, I live close to Pawnee, but hunt around Medford, OK. I'm working in PA right now, but I will be home around Halloween for my Mccalister hunt. Best of luck to y'all!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Halloween is a good time...


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Deer are moving nicely again. I had about 85% of my bucks hard boned. I'm getting antsy


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm changing things up this year. Normally, I hunt exclusively from my Summit climber. This year, I've got 4 hang on stands with climbing sticks set up. With my son being 11, he struggles to use a climber so I put the fixed stands up for him....but since he can't hunt all the time with me, I guess I'll use them too.

I've got one more stand left to clear my shooting lanes and I'll be through until opening weekend. Debating on taking off opening day, but will probably save my days off for the cooler weather.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

New guy showing up - he is hard horned now but I don't have great pictures of him of late.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

ol'okie said:


> I'm changing things up this year. Normally, I hunt exclusively from my Summit climber. This year, I've got 4 hang on stands with climbing sticks set up. With my son being 11, he struggles to use a climber so I put the fixed stands up for him....but since he can't hunt all the time with me, I guess I'll use them too.
> 
> I've got one more stand left to clear my shooting lanes and I'll be through until opening weekend. Debating on taking off opening day, but will probably save my days off for the cooler weather.


I took the first three days of archery season off of work.. After that I'll cool it down until late October...


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Everyone

It seems like forever when the season ends and before you know it, Fall is here.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

Ol' Okie

What hang on stands did you go with?

Got my 11 year old a bow last Christmas. Not sure he has the muscle to draw on a deer this year. Does he get up in those hang on stands by himself?

Thanks,
day walker




ol'okie said:


> I'm changing things up this year. Normally, I hunt exclusively from my Summit climber. This year, I've got 4 hang on stands with climbing sticks set up. With my son being 11, he struggles to use a climber so I put the fixed stands up for him....but since he can't hunt all the time with me, I guess I'll use them too.
> 
> I've got one more stand left to clear my shooting lanes and I'll be through until opening weekend. Debating on taking off opening day, but will probably save my days off for the cooler weather.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Sure wish this was opening day! I knew that cool front last week would get things going, and it sure did. I am just hoping their routine doesn't change much before the 1st.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice kynknwl - Get one of those dudes on the ground!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

day walker said:


> Ol' Okie
> 
> What hang on stands did you go with?
> 
> ...


I went with the Extreme Comfort Guide Series stand from Sportsman's Warehouse. It's only $70-80 bucks and it's almost as comfortable as a Summit Viper. Then I bought the Ameristep Rapid Rails from Walmart. Got them on sale for $40 bucks. I bought 3 sets and I use 4 on his set-ups. No more than 15 feet high.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

kynknwl said:


> Sure wish this was opening day! I knew that cool front last week would get things going, and it sure did. I am just hoping their routine doesn't change much before the 1st.
> 
> View attachment 2042372


Nice...


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

My son is 11 also. He will bow hunt this year. Climber was too hard, so I got rapid rails and a hang on. Ill be setting up and taking down his stand every time we hunt. Ill hunt from my climber. Lot of work, but as long as he wants to get up and go, then Ill do it. That is the only solution I could come up with. We don't have out own land. Hoping to find some super cheap hang-ons down the road to lock onto trees here and there so he can just carry the rails in.


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

That is nice Kynkwl. One is still really copper colored.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Any of ya'll Okies watch Midwest Whitetail? Best show out there I think and a major bonus that you can watch it online whenever you have time. They have never really had much to show for Oklahoma (sometimes mentioned in the Great Plains series but mainly other states) - which is a bummer because on the other shows you can literally see what kind of rutting activity their videographers are catching during their hunts within a few days of it happening. I trust what people say on here but nothing beats seeing it happen in your area on video IMO. Regardless, awesome show you should all watch if you like hunting TV.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice PR stunt anyways.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Gonna be doing a lot more hunting on public ground this year than in the past due to moving. Have a few places picked out and ready to go. Anybody know much about the keystone WMA's?? Not wanting spots or anything, just curious to how busy it is during season prior to rifle?? Ive spent sometime out there and have yet to see anyone doing any scouting/prepping, etc.. PM if desired.

Never hunted public for deer before, gonna be an interesting season I assume. Any general tips/advice would be greatly appreciated from you public land vets.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I got this guy on camera at a new piece I'm hunting in nowata county.


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

I had my trail camera out on public for three weeks in three different locations, with only one picture of a spike. I sure hope i can find them before to long lol. but on the side note IM SO PUMPED TO GET TO GO TO M C A A P this year!!!!!!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Finished all my shooting lanes earlier this week. Checked one of my cameras and it had a ton of photos on it. Checked the SD card and every single pic was of crows...LOL.

12 more days until season opens!


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello Okie hunters. Couple of weeks and we're in a tree. SE Oklahoma (Durant) checking in and subscribed!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Threw up a camera in a new spot I have a small plot that is starting to take off due to the rain. Got a picture of this guy, think he needs another year but man does he have some potential. I think he is a 3.5 - you guys agree?


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Ol'Okie... I have been there! what a personal disappointment. In my experience, that is where I want to be! they will find it! Good Luck!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Well went and hung a couple stands on some public ground with what I've seen to have some potential, cams showed a few small bucks running around and a ton of does so depending on pressure it could be a decent season for a first on all oublic


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Nothing to do with hunting, but I dealt with some law enforcement up in Wagner Co, near Coweta, OK. Not to impressed!


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

OkieGrant
Appears to be 3.5 year old. Mad potential in that guy. Looks like some cool curling action going on with that left G2 and the left brow tine. Unique is cool!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

DPW said:


> OkieGrant
> Appears to be 3.5 year old. Mad potential in that guy. Looks like some cool curling action going on with that left G2 and the left brow tine. Unique is cool!


DPW, I'm all about the weird racks. Guess score just isn't as important to me I like something with something weird on his head.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

SD bowhunter....that sucks....U know wagoner co sheriff fairly well...used to be a state trooper. Hope it wasn't his guys.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Ehhh. I know...the sheriff


----------



## Ecfire (Nov 6, 2013)

DPW said:


> Hello Okie hunters. Couple of weeks and we're in a tree. SE Oklahoma (Durant) checking in and subscribed!


I'm 40 miles north of Durant (Coal County) no big bucks on camera yet. Still excited though because I know there are big ones around.


----------



## full throttle (Nov 14, 2013)

Checking in from Burneyville. Good luck to y'all this season.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Blackjack acorns falling. Got a few water oak acorns. No post oak or red oak.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

10 more days! Can't wait to pull cameras again and see what is using our place as a fall range. I think i'll sneak in a few days before the season opens and try to get some most recent information on where does are to get some meat come opening day.


----------



## MakeItHappen (May 12, 2014)

Checked my camera after having it out for just shy of a month. Turns out the sun found a hole in the canopy between 4:50-5:45pm and after several days of that, the camera decided to quit taking pictures in burst mode, and rarely take a picture (days in between when I know the deer are there). I relocated the camera to face north and snuck out of there. Dang frustrating to pretty much miss a month of camera time.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

MakeItHappen said:


> Checked my camera after having it out for just shy of a month. Turns out the sun found a hole in the canopy between 4:50-5:45pm and after several days of that, the camera decided to quit taking pictures in burst mode, and rarely take a picture (days in between when I know the deer are there). I relocated the camera to face north and snuck out of there. Dang frustrating to pretty much miss a month of camera time.


I know...All the anticipation and then nothing!..that blows...


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I plan on hitting it hard the first five days of the season. Then I plan on weekends only with a few weekdays. Then hit it hard again in late October and into November.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

I havent set foot in any of my spots since the end of last season, I know whats in there and I dont plan on educating them until opening day when hopefully I send a broadhead through one...


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

I havent set foot in any of my spots since the end of last season, I know whats in there and I dont plan on educating them until opening day when hopefully I send a broadhead through one...


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Had to plagiarize that post.

Coulda said ditto but that was funnier.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

MakeItHappen!!! Hate it when that HAPPENS!! Or better yet.. trying to in and out without leaving scent and you forget to turn the damn thing back on!!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Buckhavoc said:


> MakeItHappen!!! Hate it when that HAPPENS!! Or better yet.. trying to in and out without leaving scent and you forget to turn the damn thing back on!!


I wish I could say this doesn't happen to me a few times every year.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tons of hogs, couple of doe and a hard horned 6 point is all I got. 

If the weather will drop into the 50's next Tuesday night, I may seriously think about calling in sick Wednesday.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Okie X said:


> Had to plagiarize that post.
> 
> Coulda said ditto but that was funnier.


I thought the website was glitching there for a sec.. Then I thought that you had two profiles and screwed up your cover... Yeah..it was funnier...


----------



## MakeItHappen (May 12, 2014)

Buckhavoc said:


> MakeItHappen!!! Hate it when that HAPPENS!! Or better yet.. trying to in and out without leaving scent and you forget to turn the damn thing back on!!


Man, you're telling me. I forced myself to stay out of the area all that time, just to get 250 sun burst pictures......oh well, it's just like not having a camera, which is how I hunted up until last year anyway. It'll just be a surprise lol.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

This wait is killing me, but I am so excited for this year. I have high hopes!


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

This is seriously weird rack


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

iccyman001 said:


> This wait is killing me, but I am so excited for this year. I have high hopes!


I never have high hopes when it comes to hunting.. I always go into the season expecting nothing.. I know its kind of weird, but its just my mentality. It stops me from getting overly anxious and making stupid mistakes. It also helps me feel better when I "don't" kill a nice one...haha


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Cool buck Mojodrake. Any other pictures of his forked side? Looks like a 10"+ browtine.


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

. Here is my hitlisters. Been hittin the feeder all night long. Just if he will be in daylight.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Dusty12 , that is a real nice buck. Hope you catch him in daylight...


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

That is a very impressive Buck.




Dusty12 said:


> . Here is my hitlisters. Been hittin the feeder all night long. Just if he will be in daylight.


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank u. Have him at dusk one evening. I think it was like 730 the camera was tryin to go to night mode. And have him at 644 one mourning so when time changes it will be close then also. So just keepin my fingers crossed. Has a lot of pressure around my area so hopefully he stays.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I got this on camera last week..










[emoji33]


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

That's the creepiest thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Timber Hawk said:


> I got this guy on camera at a new piece I'm hunting in nowata county.


I've hunted Nowata county all my life and there sure are some nice deer running around.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

OkieGrant said:


> Cool buck Mojodrake. Any other pictures of his forked side? Looks like a 10"+ browtine.


Grant, I was actually thinking maybe it had a double main on that side. Either way...coooool buck!


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Dusty12 said:


> Thank u. Have him at dusk one evening. I think it was like 730 the camera was tryin to go to night mode. And have him at 644 one mourning so when time changes it will be close then also. So just keepin my fingers crossed. Has a lot of pressure around my area so hopefully he stays.


I don't mean to be a smarty pants, but I don't think deer adjust for daylight saving time.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

DPW said:


> I don't mean to be a smarty pants, but I don't think deer adjust for daylight saving time.


The deers in Oklahoma is smart.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Okie X said:


> The deers in Oklahoma is smart.


Haha.. That explains a lot.. I always feel like I've been out smarted in the woods


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Opening day looks like it's gonna be a hot and wet. My area shows 91 degrees and thunderstorms. That sucks! I hope it changes over the next 4 days!


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

slfmade said:


> Opening day looks like it's gonna be a hot and wet. My area shows 91 degrees and thunderstorms. That sucks! I hope it changes over the next 4 days!


Yea but it looks like a cold front is coming through, that 10-15 degree drop in temp will have the deer up and moving. My favorite weather pattern to hunt.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

OkieGrant said:


> Cool buck Mojodrake. Any other pictures of his forked side? Looks like a 10"+ browtine.


This is about the best close up picture I have of him, all the others have the other two bucks in the way.

My mother had a hip replacement Thursday and I'm staying with them so I'm gonna miss the opener in ok this year; but that's okay, those deer will be there when I get back. On a brighter note season opened in Ar today, and I brought my gear to slip out behind the house for a few sets.


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

That buck is wild looking. Pretty cool.


----------



## chillcut7812 (Aug 27, 2014)

pretty sure those are wild plums!!! they are delicious!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> I never have high hopes when it comes to hunting.. I always go into the season expecting nothing.. I know its kind of weird, but its just my mentality. It stops me from getting overly anxious and making stupid mistakes. It also helps me feel better when I "don't" kill a nice one...haha


I understand! If I remember though, you had a pretty nice buck or two down last year?! 
I don't want to get your hopes up, but you're going to have a ball chasing Roosevelt bulls next year in WA :wink:

Good luck this year, go out with a bang! I have this odd feeling that even after I PCS, I will still head back to OK for whitetail.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

jeffreyhu said:


> Yea but it looks like a cold front is coming through, that 10-15 degree drop in temp will have the deer up and moving. My favorite weather pattern to hunt.


That's what I saw too. I am heading out Thursday, I am not even going to bother Wednesday.


----------



## NCDoberman (Jun 14, 2009)

SD BowHunter said:


> I got this on camera last week..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



***? Seriously?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

NCDoberman said:


> ***? Seriously?


Na.. My buddy texted it to me.. I thought I'd share... Creepy though..


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Mu wife said I better not show that to my son or he wont go hunting with me. Lol!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

iccyman001 said:


> I understand! If I remember though, you had a pretty nice buck or two down last year?!
> I don't want to get your hopes up, but you're going to have a ball chasing Roosevelt bulls next year in WA :wink:
> 
> Good luck this year, go out with a bang! I have this odd feeling that even after I PCS, I will still head back to OK for whitetail.


Yeah.. I was happy with last years turnout. I'm gonna give it my all with the time I got left this year and hope another nice one walks by.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

CRX OKIE said:


> I've hunted Nowata county all my life and there sure are some nice deer running around.


Ya this place is new to me but I tell ya I'm excited. This is my first year to hunt there.


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Some good Bucks.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

1 day.........yeeeee hawwww!


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Weather in SE Oklahoma is showing a 25 degree drop in the lows between Thursday morning and Saturday morning (71 to 46). When I saw that this morning I rubbed my hands together while sporting a sinister grin. I imagine it looked pretty creepy. haha


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm feeling spoiled with what I have on camera right now. If it is any indication of what I might see in the field, i'm jacked about this season. Thinking I may stay out of my key spots until november in hopes to keep pressure off these guys.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Headed out East.

Good luck tomorrow everybodies and be safe.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll be in Nowata County early tomorrow morning. Yall be safe...


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

WAYYYY behind here this year. Not a single stand set up, Just broke out the recurve last night for my Mid Nov McAlester hunt. Have to work 13 hours the next two days anyway, so not getting out till this weekend at a minimum. I hunt public exclusively, so will probably just carry my stand in sunday and set up and hunt. Have had decent luck doin that.

I have been bitten by the Elk bug, so all of my preseason time was used prepping for that and a 9 day hunt(no luck, but a lot of exercise was gotten)...lol. The good news is at least I am dialed with my compound out to 60 yards...never would think of shooting that far, but good to know I could on a follow up.

Good luck to everyone this year, and wear your safety harness.


----------



## gorilla_psu (Sep 8, 2005)

Have a couple of pictures of this guy 15 yards from my stand.Tomorrow morning can't get here fast enough.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

gorilla_psu said:


> Have a couple of pictures of this guy 15 yards from my stand.Tomorrow morning can't get here fast enough.
> View attachment 2052434


STUD buck!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Believe I'm gonna start day off on public at a spot I got setup( stand tree, limbing) couple weeks ago. Then may venture toward my spot out toward Perry for evening sit.
Good luck to everybody heading out


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

That buck above is a stud!!! Good luck with him...


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Great buck!

Good luck tomorrow to everyone heading out. I will be out there Thursday!


----------



## MakeItHappen (May 12, 2014)

I can't wait to watch the woods wake up. Stress levels will drop significantly.


----------



## Colton99 (Sep 18, 2010)

Less than 12 hours boy! Can't wait to see if the Good Lord blesses me. Best of luck to all the okies and be safe out there.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Got a bad case of vertigo Sunday night/Monday morning and ended up having to miss work. Therefore my plans of taking off tomorrow went up in smoke. Looks like tonight's temps are only supposed to be in the 60's while Friday night should drop into the 40's. Looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Praying for a safe and fun and successful season for everyone this year!


----------



## dhousley (Oct 30, 2013)

OkieGrant, that's a nice batch of shooters you have to choose from! What part of the state are you in? I'm jealous....lol.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

dhousley said:


> OkieGrant, that's a nice batch of shooters you have to choose from! What part of the state are you in? I'm jealous....lol.


Im in central oklahoma - very lucky to have this quality of deer. Seems the age structure is older than ive ever seen on the property I hunt.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Good luck everyone. I'll be out there some time this season. Likely later in the year.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm headed to my stand. Good Luck to everyone that's going today. Be Safe!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm ready to hike in, just waiting to see what this one random rain cloud is gonna do. Rain don't bother me, but it quite the light show at moment.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm in the stand now. Got in early on some public to make sure I was the first one here


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Good luck guys. I'm sitting at my first job waiting for 8 so I can head to my second job. Shoot straight!


----------



## Colton99 (Sep 18, 2010)

Any one else sweating. It's so freaking humid in the south.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Nothing here yet.


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck and be safe guys.


----------



## c10bonanza (Sep 18, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Group of bobcats about an hour ago, and a pair of dogs just now. That'll probably about wrap up my opening morning. I always wondered about how people seeing dogs all the time, but first time to hunt public land came with first time to see dogs. Who'd of thought, lol. Oh well


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Seen three bobcats and a doe with her fawn. Wind is really picking up so I'm gonna call it a day. Gonna give it a shot in the morning after work If its not storming


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow! Two reports and sounds like a bunch of bobcats and few deer! I'm not sure why but i'm going out this evening and plan to sweat and hopefully put my old man on a doe. Going to stay out of our honey holes this weather is not favorable.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Saw some does this morning but nothing in range. It's hot but I'm going back out again in a few hours! Fingers crossed!


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

odwc e-check station just hit 300 deer checked in so far. glad some folks are getting it done out there on opening day.


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

No deer. Just warmth. Bring on the cold front.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm hoping for rain tomorrow so I don't have to work and can go chase some deer!!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Busted a doe with a couple fawns going in this afternoon. Passed on a young buck just before dark. I did see 5 turkeys and every type of small game imaginable today.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Great job, Pdawg!!


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey I appreciate it. My buddy shot two more pigs


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats Pdawg!

Leaving for Oklahoma after work tonight!


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Missed a doe tonight. It's my first miss in years. It came in behind me walking straight up a bluff. I didn't have time to pull out the range finder - I guessed her at 30 yards so I put the pin on her and let her fly. I shot several inches over her. I played it back in my head and couldn't figure out why I missed her. I hit my range finder and she was at 12 yards. I forgot to take into account she was down on the bluff and 30 yards down isn't the same as 30 yards out. LOL I felt like an idiot.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Shot a doe tonight - ulmer edge went through her like a rocket and she face planted in 20 yards. Saw 4 does 4 fawns all an hour before dark. Pleasantly surprised with activity given the heat and I hunted one of my mediocre spots


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats okiegrant. 


Slfmade, it happens to the best of us. I shot over an antelope this year because I didn't range. I had stuff preranged, but when he walked in I forgot the ranges. I guessed him at 35 and he was 43...

At least it was a clean miss!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

On watch this morning..


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Had a couple does slip by already but I didn't have a shot. My wind just died completely.... I'd rather have a little in here.


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pdawg88 said:


>


Awesome. What part of the state are you in? I hunt near Luther and I don't have any hogs on my place.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

We are up by Seiling, and the wind is blowing out of the North now and it got cold quick. Good luck today everyone.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

petroleumag07 said:


> Awesome. What part of the state are you in? I hunt near Luther and I don't have any hogs on my place.


There are definitely hogs in the luther area - your lucky not to have them! They can be a menace! I've seen them in the field NW of Pops (Arcadia) as well as in the field across from The Boundary BBQ (I think it is considered in Luther) to the SE of 66. I know a farmer in the area that has a big hog problem out their and pays trappers.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Suppose to be 20mph winds this evening... Better strap in tight.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Doe I shot yesterday was full of acorns, forgot to mention in previous post. Luckily I had a tree in the middle of the plot I was hunting over dropping them like mad.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

OkieGrant said:


> Doe I shot yesterday was full of acorns, forgot to mention in previous post. Luckily I had a tree in the middle of the plot I was hunting over dropping them like mad.


Excellent info... Thx


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats to all successful hunters. Pdawg, that doe and pork will taste good ground up together. That's my hope for the weekend.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

One more


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Haha


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

Unicorns do exist.

I would love to have them on our property to hunt, but I don't have anything they could really mess up. Tell that farmer I'm always looking for a few hogs to shoot.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

petroleumag07 said:


> Unicorns do exist.
> 
> I would love to have them on our property to hunt, but I don't have anything they could really mess up. Tell that farmer I'm always looking for a few hogs to shoot.


LOL, I've talked to him he has a guy that he has a deal with on taking hogs already. Something like the guy keeps the lease for hog and deer if he traps/kills 10 hogs a year. Must be good because he has had it at least the last 5 years.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Saw a no doubt shooter with 30 min of light left. Stood up in some tall grass at 80 yards. Was headed right at me then at 50 yards turned and laid down again by a large cedar. I snuck out after dark and I dont think he saw or heard me. Awesome encounter!


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

I hear people talk about hogs on their property, and how there are so many of them. Talking about tearing up. This and that. I offer to lighten their load and all of a sudden it isn't such a problem.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I put down a slickhead on "my" public tonight. With my kids growing, we're going through a lot more meat these days so this one will be welcome in the freezer. It'll probably take 3 more to get us to next season. 

Deer definitely seemed to move better overall. Myself and a friend saw several. I passed on another young buck...possibly the same one I passed last night. Back at it in the morning.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

I rode the storms out in the treestand today.

Intense!! Seriously thought I was gona die.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

I was gonna go tonight but decided against it and I sure was glad. SE OK got hit hard and fast. It was bright blue sky as 5:30 and by 6:00 I thought I was gonna have to climb in the storm shelter. Looking outside and seeing all the horizontal rain I thought it was gonna peel the paint off my truck. I would've been freakin out if I had been sitting in a stand when it hit. That happened to me once. I won't let it happen again if I can help it. Thanks Scoutlook!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

My father in-law seen a lot of activity tonight.. He shot a doe too...


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Talked myself into skipping lunch and taking off early today. Going for the first hunt of the year. Hope to at least something bigger than a squirrel!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Looking forward to my first hunt with daughter #2 this evening. Conditions are perfect. Chances are really good.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Seen 6 does/fawns in the last 30-45 minutes. Windy as heck.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Very windy....

Good luck


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

It was dead calm for the first hour or so. Now I'm looking like a metronome in all this wind.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

mrbillbrown said:


> It was dead calm for the first hour or so. Now I'm looking like a metronome in all this wind.


Our non-musical brothers might think a 'metronome' is a tiny creature who lives in an urban area.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Id say it was almost perfect hunting weather this morning. Saw one good size doe this morning on my first morning hunt. If I had picked her up quicker I might have gotten a shot opportunity. Oh well glad to see a deer all I can say. 

I did heard a deer blowing two separate times but don't believe it was me that was busted. Wind was wrong for it plus it was a good distance away. Only bad bout public land hunts your not the only one out and bout.

Hope I'm afford the chance to go in the morning looks like 38* love me some cold weather hunting! Can't wait for snow days hunt again!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

yokelokie said:


> Our non-musical brothers might think a 'metronome' is a tiny creature who lives in an urban area.


Hahaha awesome response


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

First hunt for me will be tomorrow (Sat) morning. Good luck everyone!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Settled in, let's see if any of them wanna come check out these here oak trees


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Headed out in the morning myself.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Passed a 110" 8 point last night at last light. Had another deer come in down wind of me and I was hoping it was a different deer that was a lot bigger.... But I wasn't. Can't complain for the first hunt of the year.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Helped my buddy drag another big doe off the public land last night. 










I shot a big hog but didn't recover it.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

First Saturday of the season. Awesome weather and no updates.... Don't you guys scroll AT in the stand like I do? 

After our late night last night, I slept in, packed up, checked a cam I was excited about but ended up disappointed by having only does on it and then came home to be husband/dad again. I'd been at camp since Tuesday.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Tcu


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hunting the place out west this evening. Not a deer one has been encoutered in the making of this photo


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Shot two does today. One this morning and one this evening. My friend also harvested a doe this evening. Wore out! But going to get up at 5 and head back. Looking for horns now.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Seen 14 deer this evening and shot a little buck. It's nice to get that first kill out of the way. The pressure is off now, and I can focus on big racks from now on. No more bucks for me this year unless it's a personal best. Which for me that would be a 120".


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Gave a small 6 the ole dirt nap this evening. First deer with a silver flame and blood was everywhere. Best part was my wife and 7 yo daughter were in a blind 20 yds from me. I texted her and told her to get ready. Buck was about to cross my scent, so I had no choice but to hammer him.  Wife was about to draw when she heard the schwack. I was told some choice words were uttered at that point. LOL. I will try and post pics of the blood trail, unbelievable trail for a 2 blade head. Glad to have meat in the fridge!!


----------



## c10bonanza (Sep 18, 2014)

First bow kill and my first buck. Ranged him at 53 yards.


----------



## c10bonanza (Sep 18, 2014)

Not sure why my photo is sideways, but I'm still pumped!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice buck there c10... Congrats on the early season success..


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

VonH said:


> Gave a small 6 the ole dirt nap this evening. First deer with a silver flame and blood was everywhere. Best part was my wife and 7 yo daughter were in a blind 20 yds from me. I texted her and told her to get ready. Buck was about to cross my scent, so I had no choice but to hammer him.  Wife was about to draw when she heard the schwack. I was told some choice words were uttered at that point. LOL. I will try and post pics of the blood trail, unbelievable trail for a 2 blade head. Glad to have meat in the fridge!!


Man, you messed up stealing a deer from your wife. Get ready for a loooonnnggg week. Ha


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Bonanza, are you telling me you took your first deer ever at 53 yds??? Man I can't even shoot a round bale at that distance. Congratulations on a super great buck. We're happy for you.

I took a young doe Friday evening just before dark, the a yearling doe Saturday morning about 7:15. Had 8 jake turkeys come in after taking the yearling. I was just about to draw on one of them when they spotted the deer carcase and got spooky. I've got an icechest full of very good meat..... very thankful.

My 19 yr. old daughter missed a 2 yr old buck Saturday evening. We had changed her sight pin arrangement recently and in the heat of the moment she forgot.... shot right under him at 25 yds. The wife and 17 yr old daughter hunted also.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Congrats on the deers Okies.

Got me some tender vitals the other nite. 

On the ground in ASAT 35 yd shot.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats to all the kills so far!


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

11 yrs old first bow hunt. Missed a 6 pt low using wrong pin. Had settle for this little lady. Really makes no difference to him as you can see by his face. He made a good shot on this one. Went 50 yds.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

USDI,,, very cool. Congratulations to you both. Great job.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

^^^what he said!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Shot a yearling doe Saturday morning and then a big mama doe Saturday night. Took a friend with me that is new to bowhunting Saturday night and I set him up about 100 yards from me in a thinned pine plantation. He watched me shoot my doe and saw it pile up and then I got the pleasure of watching him harvest his first ever bow kill on his first ever bow hunt! Spined a big doe at 25 yards. I got down to finish her off and we had our work cut out for us. Got them both dragged out, gutted and dropped off at the processor. I normally process my own deer but after skinning the one earlier in the day, I just didn't feel like spending the rest of my evening working on two more!


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome to see everybody's results.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I've been thinking this year could be a tough one for me. The only big deer I located preseason were a couple that I saw preseason last year. They changed patterns early and I never saw them again. I haven't figured out where they go....but they are only bedding on the edge of the public I hunt before season as best I can tell. It appears theyve done the same this year. In this area, their fall range just doesn't jump out at me due to the public pressure around them...and the private nearby doesn't provide many answers in terms of bedding cover or water. So anyway, this was the biggest buck in my card pull this week from two cams that had been hanging for about 3 weeks. 










I think I'm going to spend more time behind the spotting scope than I am in a tree until the rut. My best areas the last 2-3 seasons have seen significant changes this year (crop type/locations and drilling activity).


----------



## corbinlee (Mar 7, 2008)

Well took the kids out this weekend and had a good time, no deer down but still had a fun time with my boys. 
We did get a nice one on cam, he is the biggest we have ever seen out at my dads place.


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

I shot a nice doe Saturday morning in Nowata county. I still haven't seen a buck worth shooting, but the season is still extremely young. Hope everyone stays safe and lays down a lot of meat this year. Good job and good luck.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

I have been seeing this buck since the beginning of September on our place. I had him patterned pretty good from the cameras, and watching them. Saturday evening was my first hunt of the year, and he came in like normal, had the perfect wind on him. I took my shot as he came by with 3 other bucks and hit right where I needed to. Got a pass thru, and heard him crash within 30 seconds of the shot. I still gave it 15 minutes or so, got down and grabbed my arrow in the ground, then looked and saw white about 15 yards ahead! Best shot/recovery that I've had with a bow for sure. Loaded him up in the rhino with the wife and kids and then started the hard part! Best opening weekend I've had!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Big congratulations, Kyn. Great deer and some good lookin' kids you got there. You are a blessed man.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

yokelokie said:


> Big congratulations, Kyn. Great deer and some good lookin' kids you got there. You are a blessed man.


Thanks sir! I am blessed, that's a fact!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Dang...way to put him down... Congrats kyn..


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

SD BowHunter said:


> Dang...way to put him down... Congrats kyn..


Thanks! Still can't believe it happened on the first sit.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

That's me on the right.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

good lookin deer fellas


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

6 days into the season and there's a ton of deer down.. Looks like it may be a great season for us all..


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

This is a good sign!


----------



## c10bonanza (Sep 18, 2014)

SD BowHunter said:


> Nice buck there c10... Congrats on the early season success..


Thanks!


----------



## c10bonanza (Sep 18, 2014)

yokelokie said:


> Bonanza, are you telling me you took your first deer ever at 53 yds??? Man I can't even shoot a round bale at that distance. Congratulations on a super great buck. We're happy for you.


Thank you. I was shaking pretty good but managed to hold steady enough for the shot. I've taken a doe before in rifle season, but this was my first buck and first time to bow hunt.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

day walker said:


> This is a good sign!
> 
> I've got quite a bit of this going on on my cams as well.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like a good body on that guy kynknwl. Did you weigh him on the hoof or gutted?


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow. Thats nice.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

c10bonanza said:


> Thank you. I was shaking pretty good but managed to hold steady enough for the shot. I've taken a doe before in rifle season, but this was my first buck and first time to bow hunt.


You've gotta be hooked now. Embrace the addiction.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

One of the benefits of working at a bank is coming up this weekend. Columbus Day! Every year, I get a free three day weekend at the start of bow season. Unfortunately, it's calling for rain all weekend through Monday here in Southeast Oklahoma. As long as it ain't pouring, I'll be in the stand.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

ol'okie said:


> One of the benefits of working at a bank is coming up this weekend. Columbus Day! Every year, I get a free three day weekend at the start of bow season. Unfortunately, it's calling for rain all weekend through Monday here in Southeast Oklahoma. As long as it ain't pouring, I'll be in the stand.


Heard that... I got that day off also. Friday were having a cookout at work, but who really wants to spend the day hanging out with coworkers when its hunting season. No one really sticks around for those things anyways..


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

OkieGrant said:


> Looks like a good body on that guy kynknwl. Did you weigh him on the hoof or gutted?


No Grant, wish I could have. I did it all at home and have no scale that large. He was a heavy deer though for sure. I have never seen the amount of fat on a deer like this one, it was nuts!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> One of the benefits of working at a bank is coming up this weekend. Columbus Day! Every year, I get a free three day weekend at the start of bow season. Unfortunately, it's calling for rain all weekend through Monday here in Southeast Oklahoma. As long as it ain't pouring, I'll be in the stand.


Congrats on the bonus day off. I learned by surprise yesterday that I will also have Friday off. We had already agreed to have dinner with a Sr. Citizen in our church for Thursday evening, so I'll head to camp after that. Otherwise I could have hunted Thursday evening as well. Looking forward to a productive weekend. We have a weird-racked buck on our place I'm hoping my 17 yr old daughter gets to shoot. His main beams go straight up with little stars out at the end. I've only had one glimpse at him. My wife saw him last Saturday and thinks he's a 2 yr old. Hope to get to share pictures of the strange rack soon. Best wishes to all this weekend.

Ol' Okie, I'll sure take the rain if it comes. Good luck.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree but I'd rather it rain all its going to on Friday and leave the weekend overcast and cool...lol.

I'm thinking about going to my spot on the Little River Refuge this weekend. Snakes should be abundant so maybe I won't step on one.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> I'm thinking about going to my spot on the Little River Refuge this weekend.


A buddy of mine hunts there and I've always intended to check it out. I used to live 6 miles east and 3.5 miles south of Broken Bow, but I've never been down in that Refuge. We have some private land about 90 miles west of there with an old renovated barn where we hunt. The wife and kids and I go there just about every weekend from mid september to february. Good luck on Little River.


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Has anyone ever hunted fort gibson wma/pha? I did some quick scouting friday and it looks pretty good. Lots of food plots and leased corn and beans on the wma. Saw a lot of tracks that were fresh after weds/thurs rain.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

sodaksooner said:


> Has anyone ever hunted fort gibson wma/pha? I did some quick scouting friday and it looks pretty good. Lots of food plots and leased corn and beans on the wma. Saw a lot of tracks that were fresh after weds/thurs rain.



I've hunted it a good bit. Dont waste your time. Not a deer on it!!! Just kidding, there are some good deer on it. I'll be up there from Nov 6th to the 13th hitting it hard. Hopefully the corn and beans are gone...


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks. Usually hunt Keystone as I live in Sand Springs but work in Muskogee, so am looking for a place to hit aftrer work on occasion. Just had a little bit so I drove around and looked and walked a few areas. I thought it looked decent and had some good sign for the little bit I walked around. Lots of ground over there to cover for sure. Thousands and thousands of acres.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

yokelokie said:


> I used to live 6 miles east and 3.5 miles south of Broken Bow.


Sounds like Eagletown/Ponki Bok(punkie bow) area. I grew up just across Little River from there. In fact, my relatives live in Ponki Bok and we used to meet on a place called Ashalintubbi landing for picnics when I was young.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> Sounds like Eagletown/Ponki Bok(punkie bow) area. I grew up just across Little River from there. In fact, my relatives live in Ponki Bok and we used to meet on a place called Ashalintubbi landing for picnics when I was young.


Yep. I was on the west side of the river. I've taken john boats out at Ashalintubbi landing at the end of a long day's float a few times.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

sodaksooner said:


> Thanks. Usually hunt Keystone as I live in Sand Springs but work in Muskogee, so am looking for a place to hit aftrer work on occasion. Just had a little bit so I drove around and looked and walked a few areas. I thought it looked decent and had some good sign for the little bit I walked around. Lots of ground over there to cover for sure. Thousands and thousands of acres.


They will leave about 20% of those beans and corn in the field. As it gets cold and food sources get scare those will get hit hard. Word of advice- DONT go during gun season!!!!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

These two was on the move this evening. Bout 20 mins ago leaving the house


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

jeffreyhu said:


> They will leave about 20% of those beans and corn in the field. As it gets cold and food sources get scare those will get hit hard. Word of advice- DONT go during gun season!!!!


That's what I was thinking as I walked around....


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Few decent ones on cam.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

> First bow kill and my first buck. Ranged him at 53 yards.


Congrats,
On your first buck with a bow!
On having the nads to shoot 53 yards on your first buck
On having the nads to post about it on AT 

I have sat 3 times this year. Opening morning travel route and saw nothing. Opening evening on food and saw 9 does and 3 small bucks. (Not taking does off this property this year and the bucks were too young). Then this morning over food and nothing. 

Dang it sure is hot.. can we go back to July weather?


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

It is stupid hot this morning. Had to go up and down the tree about five times because my pull up rope and bow had to catch on everything imaginable while trying to hoist it up. 

Now I'm sweating bullets wondering why I left the bed this morning


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Almost forgot I also tore my rubber boots wide open somehow on one of the half dozen trips down the tree. 

I sure hope something comes by this morning to turn this crappy morning around


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Not a crappy morning if your in the woods instead of at work!
Good luck


----------



## Coopaloop49 (Sep 11, 2014)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Almost forgot I also tore my rubber boots wide open somehow on one of the half dozen trips down the tree.
> 
> I sure hope something comes by this morning to turn this crappy morning around


I guarantee at least a squirrel will come by


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Lol. Yup an will sound like a monster buck


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

No squirrels but do have an opossum going back and forth and every time it gets me.


----------



## c10bonanza (Sep 18, 2014)

LongArrows said:


> Congrats,
> On your first buck with a bow!
> On having the nads to shoot 53 yards on your first buck
> On having the nads to post about it on AT


Haha thanks. Lots of practice this summer at that range--otherwise I would have passed!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Weather looks interesting this weekend, I'll be in Dallas at the game and will miss it. Looks like a good weekend for some deer to go down if you can find them! Looking forward to checking to see what you guys get!


----------



## jvue (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone going out to meet the front today?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

jvue said:


> Anyone going out to meet the front today?


Heading out right now..


----------



## jvue (Sep 29, 2011)

GL, let us know how the activity is. Plan on being out later this evening.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Nothing so far, just a few squirrels and some dude walking through the woods like a damn ninja... I didn't know if I should laugh or be mad...lol..


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

Good luck SD BowHunter. Its raining here in Tulsa but I still wish I was in a tree.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

trying to plan out when i'm going to use my vacation in November this year. I went back through trail camera pictures from the last three years I had saved. The most daylight shooter activity I had was between 11/20-11/24 which was later than I thought. When would you guys take off if you could? I was originally thinking the 11/10-11/16 but now i'm thinking the week right before gun might be my best bet.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

OkieGrant said:


> trying to plan out when i'm going to use my vacation in November this year. I went back through trail camera pictures from the last three years I had saved. The most daylight shooter activity I had was between 11/20-11/24 which was later than I thought. When would you guys take off if you could? I was originally thinking the 11/10-11/16 but now i'm thinking the week right before gun might be my best bet.


I'm taking my two weeks vacation starting November 10th and running through the opening weekend of rifle.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm taking my wk the 6th-13th of November. Those are usually my best days...


----------



## MakeItHappen (May 12, 2014)

I've taken the 17-21st of November off. I typically take the 10-17th, but last year, I never saw rut activity, so I've pushed it back this year and have sick time for if I get stuck in a tree prior to that.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

In northern creek and southern pawnee county I've started to notice a lot more buck activity right around the 13th of November. That's usually when I start my vacation. Don't have any left to use this year unfortunately.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Anybody going out in the morning? I'm thinking about giving it a shot.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Planning on Takeing my grandson in the morning


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

I just wanted to say praise the Lord God Almighty. I was able to kill this dude (needed to go anyway...bad genes). My 6 year old son was able to be with me and watched the whole thing. GOD is good! They were moving today after the storms...tomorrow should be real good.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Lots of activity all afternoon. Finally got a shot and knocked out this doe. #2 on public land this year. She was hard quartered away at 38 yards. Would've never guessed it or believed it but this shot got both lungs and center punched the heart. You can see entrance and exit in this one pic. She still ran 125+ and even with blood everywhere, the rain didn't make the tracking job as obvious as it should've been.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Good job guys!

Bloody mess around here.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Passed a couple public land scrubs this morning.


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Taking the traditional gear out after this guy tonight. Good luck to everyone and be safe.


----------



## okiepokie (Oct 4, 2014)

Hunting down in Dibble right now. Seen 2 young does and a nice 8-point about 30 min ago about 40 yards out, a little too far for my recurve range. Hoping they come back before it gets dark.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, It was a good day to be in the woods.. and apparently everyone else got that same memo.. boy was it CROWDED today.. That's why I love weekday hunting...


----------



## MakeItHappen (May 12, 2014)

How's the activity over feeders? I don't have a camera on mine and I leave the area alone. Thinking about not hunting it until November when acorns should be done dropping?


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nothing like a wet treestsnd seat in the morning, lol


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing like sittin for 3hrs only to have two kids in orange walk by. 

Tho it's still early so see what happens

Got to Love public land hunting haha!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

The public land I hunt has been a lot more crowded then usual. I don't ever remember it being so crowded before. 

One guy setup his stand right at the entrance to the public, then he got pissed at my father in-law for walking through. I wonder what he said to the other seven people who walked in after my father in-law..lol..


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

SD BowHunter said:


> The public land I hunt has been a lot more crowded then usual. I don't ever remember it being so crowded before.
> 
> One guy setup his stand right at the entrance to the public, then he got pissed at my father in-law for walking through. I wonder what he said to the other seven people who walked in after my father in-law..lol..


Yep it's crazy out there. Over the last 5 years I've only had one hunter walk past my stand when hunting Three Rivers WMA, Honobia, and McCurtain Unit (350,000 acres), and that was during black powder season. I've never seen anybody in the woods during bow season. I've only hunted waurika 3 times now, and I've seen 4 guys out in the woods. In addition, I've ran across multiple stands either in my area, or on the way to the areas that I scouted this summer. It's really kept me moving. I usually get out there early and I don't know if somebody is gonna be sitting there that evening so I end up having to move to an unscouted area to set up. I've come back to my truck and seen between 5 and 9 trucks parked next to mine every evening I've been out. I'm gonna go out some this week and hopefully it won't be as crowded during the week as it has been on the weekend.

There deer have gotta get wind of all these people and it makes me wonder if the mature bucks are even moving in shooting light? I'm not feeling confident at all about seeing mature deer. I'm already walking a good distance, but I'm thinking I might have to get a little deeper.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I hunt public too. Most of the areas I hunt are "chopped up" with section line roads, private boundaries, some access roads, etc. Point being: you really can't "out walk" anyone or "go deeper" so I have to scout a little differently. Yes, I'm looking for mature bucks but I'm mostly looking at hunters and then escape routes or small pockets of cover that go over looked. 

Scout the hunters. They're predictable....and sometimes, the deer's reaction to them is predictable too.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I really thought they would be on the move with the break in the weather this morning. So far I haven't seen squat


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> I hunt public too. Most of the areas I hunt are "chopped up" with section line roads, private boundaries, some access roads, etc. Point being: you really can't "out walk" anyone or "go deeper" so I have to scout a little differently. Yes, I'm looking for mature bucks but I'm mostly looking at hunters and then escape routes or small pockets of cover that go over looked.
> 
> Scout the hunters. They're predictable....and sometimes, the deer's reaction to them is predictable too.


Very true. I did a lot of scouting up until Aug. I didn't see any stands or any camera's until season started. Now the place is overrun with hunters and all the spots I found over the summer has hunters or stands within a couple hundred yards. I don't wanta hunt on top of somebody. That doesn't do either one of us any good.

I think I'll focus on hunting my spots on the week days, and hunting deeper on the weekends. I guess I'm gonna have to hang some cheap stands in the deeper parts and just leave them up, because hauling 45lbs a mile in and out doesn't sound very appealing.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I've left cheap stands hanging in the past and always come to regret it. A couple have been stolen, others have been hunted. This year I only am leaving one hanging and all my other spots are just prepped trees. LW alpha, LW sticks, backpack, bow.... Yep, it is heavy but the Molle straps are awesome. Get the weight on your hips and it isn't really an issue. Getting a deer out of some those hard to access areas is though.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I hunt the place that hunters over look on the public land I hunt. It has worked well tho on occasion people do walk by. 
The LW run and gun stand setup is priceless for hunting public I think that's all I use now. I had to change my spot up last due to hunters and it paid off. Starting to look like this year maybe the same.


II will say that it seems more people are hunting the area I'm at this year. I also hear more people talking bout it. Guess the secret honey hole ain't so secret. My season won't get hot till after it gets really cold and snowy. Then there ain't nobody out there but me.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> I've left cheap stands hanging in the past and always come to regret it. A couple have been stolen, others have been hunted. This year I only am leaving one hanging and all my other spots are just prepped trees. LW alpha, LW sticks, backpack, bow.... Yep, it is heavy but the Molle straps are awesome. Get the weight on your hips and it isn't really an issue. Getting a deer out of some those hard to access areas is though.


I've got my Millennium which is only 11.5 lbs (pretty close to Lone Wolf) and 4 leverage sticks (10lbs). Plus all my climbing gear (linemans belt, ropes, quick connect bracket, etc. Then I've got everything in my bag - about 15lbs - I just can't lighten up the damn thing. LOL I would love to just throw on my climber and be done with it, but this particular WMA doesn't have a straight tree on it. I've never been anywhere like it. I have molle shoulder straps and waist belt on everyone of my 6 stands. It does make a huge difference. Still, walking in 40lbs plus bow over a mile is a pain. I've thought about how much it would suck to haul a deer out of there, but on this WMA I don't plan to kill anything that's not an archery personal best (120"). In the event I do kill one, I keep a deer cart in my truck.


----------



## Trash2 (Aug 6, 2012)

I've looked and looked but can someone show me where they provide the regulations for each specific wma? I'm trying to find bow only areas and the best I can find is corps land only? I hunt a fair amount of corps land but was looking to expand my area a bit. Also anyone have any experience at wister? I was thinking of renting a cabin there over thanksgiving but may hear to the NE to my normal areas. Would greatly appreciate any tips or leads on the regulations especially for bow only. Thanks


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

I hunt public exclusively also. Not bad for me on bow and muzzleloader. Wouldnt be caught dead out there during gun. I gave up on the treestands last year and now hunt exclusively on the ground with a ghillie suit. Great results and a lot less hassle.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Public here too. With Oklahoma being rated #1 for whitetail last year, I figured we would start seeing it get busier....


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

With the extremely high prices for land and leases, more and more people are probably hunting Public Land. And as Oklahoma becomes more well known for trophy Bucks, the number of Non Resident hunters will increase on Oklahoma Public Land. That has happened here in Kentucky.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Trash2 said:


> I've looked and looked but can someone show me where they provide the regulations for each specific wma? I'm trying to find bow only areas and the best I can find is corps land only? I hunt a fair amount of corps land but was looking to expand my area a bit. Also anyone have any experience at wister? I was thinking of renting a cabin there over thanksgiving but may hear to the NE to my normal areas. Would greatly appreciate any tips or leads on the regulations especially for bow only. Thanks


Just look in the hunting regulation book. At the back, it breaks down each individual WMA and talks about their restrictions.


----------



## Trash2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow not sure how I missed that! Thanks for pointing it out for me


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

For you guys that have persimmons the deer are tearing them up. Walking out today watched a fawn picking them right off the branches and then bedded right next to it. 

This particular tree is 80yds from my house and I walked down again this evening to see if it was back and sure enough it was 20yds from the tree. 

I'm loaded with them again this year and most dropped early but still have a dozen or so with fruit still on the branches


----------



## Coopaloop49 (Sep 11, 2014)

goldeneagle747 said:


> For you guys that have persimmons the deer are tearing them up. Walking out today watched a fawn picking them right off the branches and then bedded right next to it.
> 
> This particular tree is 80yds from my house and I walked down again this evening to see if it was back and sure enough it was 20yds from the tree.
> 
> I'm loaded with them again this year and most dropped early but still have a dozen or so with fruit still on the branches


Are they ripe yet? Isn't usually after the first frost?


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Like I said most ripened way early and have dropped everything. The ones that are left have some that are ripe and some that aren't. Last year they all weren't ready until the end of Oct. 

I have seen the same on the public land I've been hunting. Most there aren't ready yet but a few are and I bumped a couple does walking by a small patch of them last week.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

slfmade said:


> I've got my Millennium which is only 11.5 lbs (pretty close to Lone Wolf) and 4 leverage sticks (10lbs). Plus all my climbing gear (linemans belt, ropes, quick connect bracket, etc. Then I've got everything in my bag - about 15lbs - I just can't lighten up the damn thing. LOL I would love to just throw on my climber and be done with it, but this particular WMA doesn't have a straight tree on it. I've never been anywhere like it. I have molle shoulder straps and waist belt on everyone of my 6 stands. It does make a huge difference. Still, walking in 40lbs plus bow over a mile is a pain. I've thought about how much it would suck to haul a deer out of there, but on this WMA I don't plan to kill anything that's not an archery personal best (120"). In the event I do kill one, I keep a deer cart in my truck.


Bring up Bing maps, and use the "Birds Eye View" while looking at the WMA. All the white trees are cottonwoods. Almost all cottonwoods are great for climbers.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I really don't mind hunting public. I actually like it. No two seasons are ever the same and nothing is easy. I enjoy the challenges of hunting public because I know not everyone's got what it takes. The many hunters that show up are usually only there during fair weather and will be gone once the season gets old and cold. Cheers and success to those who stick it out..:darkbeer:


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm patiently waiting for everyone else to get worn out on the public land I'm hunting. For now I'm only there on weekdays. Gonna be nice come late November and december. It'll feel like I have the place to myself


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

I've got to turn in my winter vacation plans sometime this week. I have 120+ hours to burn before the end of February. Can only do a couple long stretches ie. 5+ days straight. When would y'all suggest taking them?? I've always had good luck from end of October through first week, I hear some have better luck towards end of November.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

hunter0717 said:


> I've got to turn in my winter vacation plans sometime this week. I have 120+ hours to burn before the end of February. Can only do a couple long stretches ie. 5+ days straight. When would y'all suggest taking them?? I've always had good luck from end of October through first week, I hear some have better luck towards end of November.


The past three years I've seen the most activity around the second week of November.. Look through the 2013 & 2012 Oklahoma success threads and see what dates everyone was posting up picks of their deer.. I know its not exact but its a good start..


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I agree when I take my vacation I usually start it right around the second week of Nov.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Had these two bucks under my stand yesterday around 4:00. The wind was trying to knock me out of my tree but the deer still moved.

Sorry about the quality, ran off and left my camera so I used my Iphone.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

ol'okie said:


> Had these two bucks under my stand yesterday around 4:00. The wind was trying to knock me out of my tree but the deer still moved.
> 
> Sorry about the quality, ran off and left my camera so I used my Iphone.
> 
> ...


Were those two bucks together?


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

SD BowHunter said:


> Were those two bucks together?


Yep. Saw the one in the bottom pic first and didn't even stand up. Signaled to my buddy that was 100 yards away that I had a small buck headed my way. Then the one in the middle pic raised his head and I was like "shooter!". But he wasn't. They fed right up under my stand. I guess they smelled the doe pee I had sprayed on my boots and they couldn't figure out what it was. Ended up walking off.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Saw 8 does and a spike last night. Deer moved all around 6:00 and I don't know why but the does literally ran into the food plot, then fed for an hour and left. Weird to see them run didn't seem like they were spooky or there was anything behind them. Must have been hungry!


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

SD BowHunter said:


> Bring up Bing maps, and use the "Birds Eye View" while looking at the WMA. All the white trees are cottonwoods. Almost all cottonwoods are great for climbers.


That's great info. I've never used bing. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

slfmade said:


> That's great info. I've never used bing. I'll have to check it out.


You'll have to zoom in all the way for it to trigger Birds-eye View.. Good luck


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

ol'okie said:


> Yep. Saw the one in the bottom pic first and didn't even stand up. Signaled to my buddy that was 100 yards away that I had a small buck headed my way. Then the one in the middle pic raised his head and I was like "shooter!". But he wasn't. They fed right up under my stand. I guess they smelled the doe pee I had sprayed on my boots and they couldn't figure out what it was. Ended up walking off.


In about two weeks we should start seeing some sort of rut activity or at least these bachelor groups breaking up. I'm really hoping we have a good rut. My season is sort of banking on it. Like I said in an earlier post, I did all my scouting last Jan-Feb. So the sign that I setup on was mostly from last years rut activity. I'm hoping that their activities and habits did not change much this season. I hate changing strategies and playing "Musical Stands" in the middle of the season, even worse, the middle of the rut.


----------



## okiepokie (Oct 4, 2014)

Buddy and I went out last nite around Dibble. Saw 3 does come in about 6:45. First one set up a perfect broadside shot about 40 yards out. My friend hit her with his crossbow right through her shoulder blade and both lungs. She didnt run off but 40 yards and dropped, blood everywhere. First deer kill and first bow kill.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Just a reminder to all the bowhunters out there that don't have a young kid to take hunting....wear your orange this weekend.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Think the kiddos were out early in orange last weekend by me 










Tho yeah this weekend need orange on so your legal eagle and safety so you don't get shot at


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

ol'okie said:


> Just a reminder to all the bowhunters out there that don't have a young kid to take hunting....wear your orange this weekend.


Just an FYI in Oklahoma if you are bow hunting during any gun season you only have to wear an orange hat, you do NOT have to wear a vest (I wear a vest to/from the stand just in case but I take off the vest when I get to the stand) just thought I would let y'all know


----------



## Hoyt4683 (Oct 8, 2014)

Low and behold I have seen rut activity today does and fawns are separated and a buck was chasin tail today


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

What county were you seeing the activity in


----------



## dhousley (Oct 30, 2013)

I saw these 3, plus another bigger buck (out of the frame) yesterday morning. Unfortunately not on my lease, but by the house. This was in east Broken Arrow area.


----------



## Hoyt4683 (Oct 8, 2014)

Johnston county seen rut activity


----------



## Hoyt4683 (Oct 8, 2014)

Youth season today and big one steps out first shot had it perfect missed I think maybe gun was off? Second shot it jumped and kicked and he walked off kinda looking like he was gonna fall then he just looked back and wagged his tail no blood or anything what do I


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone out hunting this morning?


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I tried it after work this morning. No luck but did see a coyote


----------



## MakeItHappen (May 12, 2014)

Didn't see any deer this morning.Although it's a brand new stand, so I can't say if it'll produce or not anyway.


----------



## JWM1988 (Feb 27, 2012)

Tagged for later


----------



## Swamp Fox Okie (Oct 19, 2014)

I am seeing deer at almost every outing, hopefully this will continue. My trail cam pictures are still showing mostly solitary bucks and bachelor herds, however, I did see one small buck following a doe while in the stand last night.


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

*SE OK Buck*

Buck I killed last Saturday. Killed in SE OK Pittsburg county. Mainframe 10 with drop tine and kicker off of back right base. Grossed 162 6/8.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats that is a stud!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

What a bruiser....Nice.


----------



## conductorguy (Dec 21, 2013)

Just got back from Mcaap hunt and all three of us in my group struck out only saw 3 doe all weekend spent about 40 hours scouting and sitting, the deer were not moving. 

At least i'm back in time to take my boys on a youth hunt, I hope the deer are moving here in Johnston county better.


----------



## Hoyt4683 (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow!!! ATOKA county guys had 3 does come in a draw to the left of me and a giant was chasin!! No shot on him tho but wow! !!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

conductorguy said:


> Just got back from Mcaap hunt and all three of us in my group struck out only saw 3 doe all weekend spent about 40 hours scouting and sitting, the deer were not moving.


I drew out last year and year before last the last week of October both times... had the same experience as you. Never saw a good buck and saw very few deer total. A friend of mine has hunted there many times and taken 3 or 4 Pope and Youngs. He says it's feast or famine there. It is an enjoyable experience though. I'll go back some day.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Saw a couple does last night but no shot. Game warden was waiting for me at the truck. Reminded me that I needed Orange on during youth gun season. He was very nice and only gave me a warning. Said the fine was around $200.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Took my son all weekend. He took his crossbow Friday and Saturday. Missed a button buck and a small 8 point. Sunday evening he took the .243 and dropped a button buck at 20 yards. He was pumped. Saw deer almost every sit. Saw three separate bucks chasing does. Two young bucks and one bruiser.


----------



## MakeItHappen (May 12, 2014)

Saw 4 does yesterday morning, all out of range. It's a new stand I setup this year and 2 of the does showed me I was playing the wind incorrectly for that location. Point taken, won't make that mistake again.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

My #1 shooter from last year finally showed himself. Last year he really got active in daylight during the rut, but a ghost until that point. Here he is - http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2344549


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

OkieGrant said:


> My #1 shooter from last year finally showed himself. Last year he really got active in daylight during the rut, but a ghost until that point. Here he is - http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2344549


Hope u get him.. He's definitely something to put on the wall.

We should start getting some type of rut activity in two to three weeks, hopefully the weather starts to get cooler. Maybe that buck will show up then.


----------



## FirstFreedom (Dec 3, 2006)

> #1)fill all 6 tags
> #2)1 buck scored over 130
> #3) get three of my friends deer
> #4) DROP EVERY YOTE THAT MOVES!


Dang, you got your work cut out for you, brutha.

I harvested a little buck last night (found this morning), which I thought was a doe when I shot it - this thread describes it:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2344558&p=1071356178#post1071356178


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> Hope u get him.. He's definitely something to put on the wall.
> 
> We should start getting some type of rut activity in two to three weeks, hopefully the weather starts to get cooler. Maybe that buck will show up then.


Hope so! I've got Nov 12-16 & Nov 19-23 away from work to get after it and all the weekends leading up to those days.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I've drawn out on Cross Timbers WMA at Marrieta for a muzzle load hunt this weekend. Anyone know anything about that place? Do they have a camp ground? Can I carry my bow and muzzleloader together? If no camp ground, how about a decent place to stay in Marrieta? Any information is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## conductorguy (Dec 21, 2013)

My son Levi scored in the youth season on a mature doe.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever had hogs growl at them? I had something growling at me Saturday and it was like nothing I have ever heard before. Very chilling and not something I like hearing in the dark.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

iccyman001 said:


> Has anyone ever had hogs growl at them? I had something growling at me Saturday and it was like nothing I have ever heard before. Very chilling and not something I like hearing in the dark.


Bear? I've never had it happen to me, but I know people who have had bears 'woof' and pop their teeth at them.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

yokelokie said:


> Bear? I've never had it happen to me, but I know people who have had bears 'woof' and pop their teeth at them.


Are there bear in SW Oklahoma?
I've been looking online and it sounds like it was a hog growling. Something I would have never expected to come from then. 

For sure it was not a coyote or bobcat and I don't think cows growl


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Few from the cameras today


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice Buck. Congratulations.


b0hunt3r29 said:


> Buck I killed last Saturday. Killed in SE OK Pittsburg county. Mainframe 10 with drop tine and kicker off of back right base. Grossed 162 6/8.


----------



## rcherrok (Oct 21, 2005)

conductorguy said:


> Just got back from Mcaap hunt and all three of us in my group struck out only saw 3 doe all weekend spent about 40 hours scouting and sitting, the deer were not moving.
> 
> At least i'm back in time to take my boys on a youth hunt, I hope the deer are moving here in Johnston county better.


Yup same here not worth it. Wish I would have stayed home.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

iccyman001 said:


> Has anyone ever had hogs growl at them? I had something growling at me Saturday and it was like nothing I have ever heard before. Very chilling and not something I like hearing in the dark.


I've came across a few hogs in the dark. Never had one growl though. All the one's I've came across just run, but even that will scare the $#!+ out of ya.. The way i understand it, is that hogs are more afraid of you, then you are of them. Most won't get aggressive unless they have babies, you surprise them or catch them of guard, or they are injured. Perhaps that hog was growling, but no at you. Maybe it didn't even know u were there?


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Checked a camera last night and it appears the bachelor group at my place has broken up. I don't have a single pic with more than 1 buck in it and I've been getting them consistently for a couple months now. It's almost time!


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

I check a camera yesterday an my bucks are still together. I had 6 on my food plot together


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Shot two last night. Small buck and doe. Thought the buck might be an antlered doe since he's been hanging with a group of does all summer and he was still with them last night. Never got a pic with a good angle to see whether or not he was.

This is the first time I've seen does tolerate a buck for so long. Normally from what I've seen they don't tend to hang together.

35 and 25 yard shots both ducked pretty good and dropped on the spot due to hitting the spine. Had to follow up.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Here are a couple pics


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

FirstFreedom said:


> I harvested a little buck last night (found this morning), which I thought was a doe when I shot it


What kind of 'extension' am I seeing on your bow? Interesting... don't think I've ever seen one of these before. ????


----------



## okie-bow hunter (Sep 26, 2013)

my sons first deer


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

okie-bow hunter said:


> View attachment 2066912
> 
> 
> my sons first deer


Now that's what it's all about.. Looks like that dude had a great time!


----------



## conductorguy (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice one, congrats!


----------



## okie-bow hunter (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! It was a great hunt. I don't know who was more excited.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

AWESOME!! little guys face is a priceless image holding horns like that.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Waiting on that Sun. Lil warm out today but let's see what happens this morning


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats Okie-bowhunter! He looks very happy 




I was going to drive out this weekend to hunt, but I am seeing high of 90s....
Not looking too good


----------



## okie-bow hunter (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks iccyman001


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Okie Bow Hunter, 
Congratulations on the little hunter's success. My kids took a pile of deer with their NEF .243... great little rifles. Hope the boy has many more successful hunts.


----------



## Coopaloop49 (Sep 11, 2014)

Forgot 90% of what I was going to bring today but remembered a knife so unlikely I'll get a kill lol


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

kinda new to this post but I am days away from being back home and getting ready to head to OK to try and fill my freezer. Congrats to all the ones who have had success so far.


----------



## HDstandard08 (Dec 21, 2010)

okie-bow hunter said:


> View attachment 2066912
> 
> 
> my sons first deer


It doesn't get any better than that. Congrats to the little guy!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

coductorguy - Give your boy Levi a high five for me. Congrats!!

okei-bow - Awesome!! Betcha that boy slept with that smile on his face :smile:

b0hunt3r29 - I get down there in SE OK a few times a season and dream of killing a stud like that. Congrats :darkbeer:


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Anybody know what these are? I thought beggers lice was annoying, but i was covered in these things after my walk out last night. This pile is only from one pants leg. I still haven't started on the other one. I'd like to find out what they are so I can send them a bill for the new asat leafy pants I destroyed.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Don't know the technical name for it but I just call em burs and have walked through a bunch of them. Usually find them right around water


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Also seen them in overgrown crop fields


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah, just found out what it is. Apparently it's a cocklebur. I was walking next to a creek when I got them. It's a first time for me. I usually hunt SE OK and now live in south central OK. It's a first for me here.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

You probably had a ton of fun getting them out of a leafy suit. I've been there many times


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Only things as fun as cockleburs are needle weeds.

Don't know which I hate more.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

slfmade said:


> Anybody know what these are? I thought beggers lice was annoying, but i was covered in these things after my walk out last night. This pile is only from one pants leg. I still haven't started on the other one. I'd like to find out what they are so I can send them a bill for the new asat leafy pants I destroyed.


Lol.. Stay out of those creek bottoms...I hate those


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

A wise old hunter once told me that when he finds cockleburs (we always pronounced it 'cukkle bur' growing up in western OK) he sets up a stand and hunts that spot. That's all he told me... not the reason. ???


----------



## Ecfire (Nov 6, 2013)

Any rut activity in the Coal County area?


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

Congrats guys. It great seeing all the young hunters out there. They are luck to have great dads, grandfathers, and mentors.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Those Cockleburs are the inspiration for Velcro. Somebody got rich instead of just picking them out and throwing them away.


----------



## Coopaloop49 (Sep 11, 2014)

yokelokie said:


> A wise old hunter once told me that when he finds cockleburs (we always pronounced it 'cukkle bur' growing up in western OK) he sets up a stand and hunts that spot. That's all he told me... not the reason. ???


My wife is from Alabama and they call then ****** pins. Anyways they have a nut inside of the burr that deer will eat.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

yokelokie said:


> A wise old hunter once told me that when he finds cockleburs (we always pronounced it 'cukkle bur' growing up in western OK) he sets up a stand and hunts that spot. That's all he told me... not the reason. ???


Haha.. Those things are on just about every inch of the dried up creek bottoms where I hunt. Gotta have a lot of stands for that. Those things really suck when your trying the skin a hog in the winter time. They're usually cover in them


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm getting a bit worried. Hunting some new pubic land in Nowata county. Seen a few does but the buck sign isnt there. No rubs whatsoever and no scrapes either. The land i used to hunt is Waggoner county would be tore up with sign this time with the main chasing the first week of November. Do they just run later here in Nowata Co??? Also, could use a strong cold front. Theses warm temps aint doing much for me. On the bright side, coulda killed a turkey hen with my bow this morning, gave her a pass cause Im looking for mr. longbeard.


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone huntjng Atoka Co, I'm on the WMA right now. Deer movement has been slow as molasses, and I've only found one rub line, no active scrapes to speak of whatsoever. Anyone else seeing the same in your neck of the woods in Atoka? Trying to figure out if the lack of sign and deer movement is from the temps or the hunting pressure.


----------



## Coopaloop49 (Sep 11, 2014)

rhendrix said:


> Anyone huntjng Atoka Co, I'm on the WMA right now. Deer movement has been slow as molasses, and I've only found one rub line, no active scrapes to speak of whatsoever. Anyone else seeing the same in your neck of the woods in Atoka? Trying to figure out if the lack of sign and deer movement is from the temps or the hunting pressure.


The wma I hunt I can't even find buck sign I know they're there I just can't seem to find them


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Coopaloop49 said:


> The wma I hunt I can't even find buck sign I know they're there I just can't seem to find them


These temps are for sure keeping bedded in the daytime. I figured this cool weather from today would get some deer on their feet, but I haven't seen anything yet. This is my first year out here. I'm retry sure I've covered 12-15 miles the last 4 days.


----------



## Coopaloop49 (Sep 11, 2014)

It's raining here I'm going this evening and scouting for tracks since it's wet out


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

The next two weeks things should really start picking up. If the temps would drop it would really help.

I have yet to come across a rub or scrape. Usually seeing some rubs popping up right around this time


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I came across two scrape yesterday. They where still small scrapes, but you could still tell that they've been scraping around in it. I agree with everyone else that we need some cooler temps. We all pretty start praying to the deer gods...


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Was hoping to hear some good reports from today. The activity calendar says that today is the highest rated day of the month and I'm thinking maybe higher than any day in November to boot?


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

I hope the rut holds off until mid November honestly. I can't go hunting again until the 15th to the 21st. I'm afraid they're gonna be in lock down mode then.


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Was hoping to hear some good reports from today. The activity calendar says that today is the highest rated day of the month and I'm thinking maybe higher than any day in November to boot?


Haven't seen much for movement at all. It feels awesome outside though, so I can't complain.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

rhendrix said:


> I hope the rut holds off until mid November honestly. I can't go hunting again until the 15th to the 21st. I'm afraid they're gonna be in lock down mode then.


Depends on what part of the state you're hunting.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Grunted a young 8 point in tuesday...


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

bigracklover said:


> Depends on what part of the state you're hunting.


SE around Atoka. Doubt it'll hold off that long.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Walked by another hunter in a treestand again yesterday. This guy set up about 20ft into the woods right on the trail into the place. I didn't mean to walk up on him, but that trail is the only way to get into the place without bush-wack'n..

Funny story about this though... Me and my buddy were walking in to hang a stand yesterday. 
As we were walking he says to me, "Hey, there's a damn trail camera right there". 
I look, and sure enough there's a trail camera right on the trail into the woods. 
Once I seen the camera, I instantly started making funny faces at it as I walked by. Just goofing around you know?
Then my buddy says, "Hey there's a hunter right there too." 
I looked up, and the hunter, who is also the owner of the camera was just watching me make faces at his camera..

Ahhh, I was never so embarrassed in my life.. He waved at me. I waved back, put my head down and just kept walking.. 

If that was anyone on this forum, I truly am sorry.


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

SDBowhunter that was some funny stuff thanks for sharing![emoji16]


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

hahah now that is funny!


I am still torn if I want to come out this weekend. High of 90s both days!


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's funny....I bet he was wondering ***. Most the guys I meet on public land are good guys.


SD BowHunter said:


> Walked by another hunter in a treestand again yesterday. This guy set up about 20ft into the woods right on the trail into the place. I didn't mean to walk up on him, but that trail is the only way to get into the place without bush-wack'n..
> 
> Funny story about this though... Me and my buddy were walking in to hang a stand yesterday.
> As we were walking he says to me, "Hey, there's a damn trail camera right there".
> ...


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Bout to get out if the truck and try it again. 55 here. I'm hoping one morning it's going to be like somebody turned on the switch with deer running everywhere.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

rhendrix said:


> SE around Atoka. Doubt it'll hold off that long.


Unfortunately you're probably right, you never know though. I lived and hunted in SE OK for many years and the rut seemed to start earlier than say the NW part of the state where I hunt now.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

SD BowHunter

That is a funny story. I was reading and starting thinking this may not turn out well.
Glad everyone kept their cool. 

I have a guy that meanders on my property (from the neighboring property where he has permission) during season over the years.
After a few times, I turned up the heat last year...my idea of heat.
"Listen this is the third time I've told you (plus the times I have you on camera)...if you want to hunt my land, call me in advance and ask. I have a 10yr old up here and you are walking around with a high powered rifle. If I see you again without permission, you will not see the same happy guy. All you have to do is call. Is that too much to ask?" 

The time before this he was in one of my stands (way in on my property) in the evening and I let him finish the hunt. 



SD BowHunter said:


> Walked by another hunter in a treestand again yesterday. This guy set up about 20ft into the woods right on the trail into the place. I didn't mean to walk up on him, but that trail is the only way to get into the place without bush-wack'n..
> 
> Funny story about this though... Me and my buddy were walking in to hang a stand yesterday.
> As we were walking he says to me, "Hey, there's a damn trail camera right there".
> ...


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Here is a doe that give me a 11 yard broadside view this morning. She looked like this 80 yards later.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Finally found a decent rub. Going to hunt this guy.


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

Ha Okies in coming out dec 18-21 for a whitetail tree stand hunt... What kind of weather should I expect for the norm? And what clothing would you recommend?


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

trkyslr said:


> Ha Okies in coming out dec 18-21 for a whitetail tree stand hunt... What kind of weather should I expect for the norm? And what clothing would you recommend?


Really depends upon what region of Oklahoma. If it's the southeast, I'd say overnight lows in the 30's and daytime temps in the 50's.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

trkyslr said:


> Ha Okies in coming out dec 18-21 for a whitetail tree stand hunt... What kind of weather should I expect for the norm? And what clothing would you recommend?


Weather. Norms?.. I would say there's no such thing in OK..


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

jeffreyhu said:


> Finally found a decent rub. Going to hunt this guy.


Nice. I would say that's better than a "decent" rub..


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

trkyslr said:


> Ha Okies in coming out dec 18-21 for a whitetail tree stand hunt... What kind of weather should I expect for the norm? And what clothing would you recommend?


It's Oklahoma, so It could be single digits at first light or in the 70's at 3:30 pm...Secret to hunting down here is layers.


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

trkyslr said:


> Ha Okies in coming out dec 18-21 for a whitetail tree stand hunt... What kind of weather should I expect for the norm? And what clothing would you recommend?


Either cold and windy, warm and windy, with either rain or bright sun. Evening probably the opposite. :wink: Oklahoma weather is very dynamic, generally speaking.

Seriously though, pack for wind. It will most likely be cold in the morning, and can warm up pretty good (between 40's and 70's). Layering is your goal. My December clothing looks like this:

Cabela's Wooltimate Windshear pants and Pullover + Medium weight ECWS Cabelas thermal top and bottom + Heavyweight socks (with plenty of room to wiggle) + Fleece 1/4 Zip (athletic cut) from Old Navy + either a Cabelas Berber Windshear Vest or a Cabela's Unlined Wool Fatigue Sweater (discontinued). If it gets too warm during the day I can take the pullover off and put on the sweater or vest (about the same warmth really). Or if it gets really cold I can put the pullover on over the sweater.

If it's super cold, I can get by with that by putting those sticky hand warmers in critical areas of my legs, lower back, chest, etc.

If it gets warm, the sweater or vest over the thermals is usually enough to keep me from sweating.

The one thing you will need to have is a neck gaiter that keeps out wind and keeps your neck and upper back warm and a way to keep your lower back from getting hit by the wind. Those are the two most important things I have found to keep me warm in OK.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

sinko said:


> Here is a doe that give me a 11 yard broadside view this morning. She looked like this 80 yards later.
> 
> View attachment 2068931


Congrats sinko.
Looks like some good eating


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I've officially been skunked. 5 solid days of hunting and not one freaking deer walked by my stand. Saw plenty burning boot leather and scouting though. Go figure.


----------



## Swamp Fox Okie (Oct 19, 2014)

Where I hunt in SE Oklahoma the small bucks are starting to chase the does around a little. The other night I watched a little ugly horned buck push a doe from behind for about 20 yards. I have a few pictures of another slightly bigger buck who was mostly alone in the past start to sho up with does. All we need is for the temperature to drop.


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

Any updates from the field today? any pre-rut activity yet?


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Sinko, on the recurve deer. I'm trying to learn it... took a 20 yd shot last Thursday and missed her clean. Learning traditional is one of life's biggest challenges so far. Usually I am able to accomplish whatever I commit to, but this recurve bow is still kicking my tail after 2 years.

I hunted the special muzzle loader hunt at Cross Timbers (Marietta) yesterday. Tracks everywhere and lots of pills/beds. The property is managed well with lots of wheat strips and mowed walking trails. The only deer I saw was a young doe I kicked up while moving locations. I think the deer are plentiful--the weather just had them shut down.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Blackpowder has claimed some good bucks already. Friend of mine harvested a 195 inch monster Saturday and his father-in-law chipped in with a 150 class. Either one would've looked great on my wall...LOL.

I shot another doe this morning. Thought I had smoked her so I only waited an hour. She ran over 100 yards before expiring but coyotes found her before I did. Its my third deer in the past two years to get claimed by 'yotes before I could put my hands on them.

My vacation starts a week from Tuesday. Hoping the rut holds off a little while longer!


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I haven't been out since last Sunday. It's just too hot for me to get into it right now.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Colberjs said:


> I haven't been out since last Sunday. It's just too hot for me to get into it right now.


Dido




Ol' Okie, do you have a picture of that 195"?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had this little velvet button buck walk right down my trail and by me about 10ft from my tree this evening. Broke my 2week dry spell of not seeing anything but squirrels so I was happy happy. Then had 3 more deer show up only a few mins later. I think they busted me before they got close enough to ID them.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> Dido
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but I don't have his permission to post it. It's a legal kill and all but he doesn't frequent the internet much so I doubt he would like it posted here. I'll ask him next time I see him, though.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

Super excited to see some north wind coming. Tuesday and Friday (maybe Thursday evening) should be good. Not sure I can make it out of the office tomorrow but I am planning on Friday and Saturday. Good luck everyone.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

ol'okie said:


> Yes, but I don't have his permission to post it. It's a legal kill and all but he doesn't frequent the internet much so I doubt he would like it posted here. I'll ask him next time I see him, though.


Eye roll...........


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

VonH said:


> Eye roll...........


Eye roll back at ya...............


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

yokelokie said:


> Congratulations, Sinko, on the recurve deer. I'm trying to learn it... took a 20 yd shot last Thursday and missed her clean. Learning traditional is one of life's biggest challenges so far. Usually I am able to accomplish whatever I commit to, but this recurve bow is still kicking my tail after 2 years.
> 
> I hunted the special muzzle loader hunt at Cross Timbers (Marietta) yesterday. Tracks everywhere and lots of pills/beds. The property is managed well with lots of wheat strips and mowed walking trails. The only deer I saw was a young doe I kicked up while moving locations. I think the deer are plentiful--the weather just had them shut down.


I've always wanted to make the 1:15 minute drive to Cross Timbers and give it a go. How is that place? Deer numbers? Crowded? I'd appreciate some feedback if your willing to share. Just shoot me a PM if that's better...


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Going out tomorrow for a morning and evening hunt. Gonna bring the horns and try to do some soft rattling. Hopefully something bites...


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> Going out tomorrow for a morning and evening hunt. Gonna bring the horns and try to do some soft rattling. Hopefully something bites...


Good luck.


I may be over your way in December for a JEMIC class.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

iccyman001 said:


> Good luck.
> 
> 
> I may be over your way in December for a JEMIC class.


I may be gone by then..


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

SD BowHunter said:


> I've always wanted to make the 1:15 minute drive to Cross Timbers and give it a go. How is that place? Deer numbers? Crowded? I'd appreciate some feedback if your willing to share. Just shoot me a PM if that's better...


I arrived at Cross Timbers Friday afternoon and scouted for about 4 hours. 8,300 acres very well managed. Gentle rolling hills with Black Jack oak groves and CRP-type grass pastures (grass head high). Numerous wheat strips planted and maintained throughout. Ponds here and there. Deer tracks EVERYWHERE. All parking for hunters is around the edge of the property requiring a lot of walking and deer-dragging if successful (I was hunting more than a mile in). 

Due to the hot weather deer were not moving this weekend. I only saw one doe and no bucks. But the deer are there. Everywhere there can be a track there is a track and lots of pills. I found numerous scrapes but no rubs. 

The management was friendly and helpful. I will apply again in years to come. If the temps were cooler I think it would have had much potential for a great hunt.

Best wishes.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

A buddy of mine saw a mac-daddy chasing a doe hard yesterday in SE OK.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Gross--195

Net--183


----------



## garvinbassman (Oct 24, 2007)

That is a beast that vick killed.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

ol'okie said:


> View attachment 2071304
> 
> 
> Gross--195
> ...


Wow!!!! The body and horns make his head look small....... What part of Oklahoma did this buck come from?????


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Man-o-man....what a brute!

*Congrats ol'okie*


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Okie X said:


> Man-o-man....what a brute!
> 
> *Congrats ol'okie*


LOL..wish it was me. That's a buddy of mine.

And you are correct garvinbassman. I got the text right after he killed it but waited until he posted the pic on facebook before putting it here. Didn't figure he'd mind if his face was blurred out. Plus, his ugly mug was ruining the picture! LOL

Killed in McCurtain County.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Speechless.! .. Love everything about that buck.. Congrats to your buddy..


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Had three doe's feed by my stand at around 9:40... I know that its still a little early, but I was hoping one of them had a buck in tow... Well i'm about wrap this one up in 20 minutes. Grab something to eat at Sonic, then back at it in the evening..


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

That is one awesome buck your buddy got there ol'okie!



So far between 730-830 Heard 2 shots east of me then deer blowing which with the wind in my favor shouldn't have been me they busted. 
Since then only squirrels and birds. Tryn to hold out till noon then lunch and then back out for the evenin. 
Think last years success right off the bat kinda spoiled me for this years hunt. Sure feels like it's been tough hunting just to see deer let alone harvest one.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Gross--195

Net--183[/QUOTE]

gosh what a McCurtain Co deer!!! Mercy


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> View attachment 2071304
> 
> 
> Gross--195
> ...


Great buck!
Thank you for the picture


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

On shift....


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a random question regarding Non resident tags. 
My friend is coming out to hunt with me, so he will be buying the non resident archery tag. 

Does the non resident tag already include all 6 deer tags? Or would he have to purchase 6 different tags...
Forgiveness for my ignorance. 

If I am reading it correct, all 6 tags are included under that price.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> On shift....


Jealous...
Good luck


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

iccyman001 said:


> I have a random question regarding Non resident tags.
> My friend is coming out to hunt with me, so he will be buying the non resident archery tag.
> 
> Does the non resident tag already include all 6 deer tags? Or would he have to purchase 6 different tags...
> ...


I'm sure you have already read this, but this is how the regulation reads - "Nonresidents may purchase three season-specific deer licenses: a nonresident deer archery license, a nonresident deer primitive firearms license or a nonresident deer gun license. Each of the three types of nonresident deer licenses permit the hunter to hunt for all deer allowed during the specified season. For the specific season limits, see the information for each season. The combined season limit of all seasons remains six deer per individual with no more than two antlered deer."

Based on that, i'd say if he got the non-resident archery I would believe that to serve as license and tag for 6 (as if he had a lifetime resident). Wouldn't hurt to call a game warden just to be sure but I think you are reading it right.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

OkieGrant said:


> I'm sure you have already read this, but this is how the regulation reads - "Nonresidents may purchase three season-specific deer licenses: a nonresident deer archery license, a nonresident deer primitive firearms license or a nonresident deer gun license. Each of the three types of nonresident deer licenses permit the hunter to hunt for all deer allowed during the specified season. For the specific season limits, see the information for each season. The combined season limit of all seasons remains six deer per individual with no more than two antlered deer."
> 
> Based on that, i'd say if he got the non-resident archery I would believe that to serve as license and tag for 6 (as if he had a lifetime resident). Wouldn't hurt to call a game warden just to be sure but I think you are reading it right.


That is what I read, but I just wanted to make sure other people agreed with that way I read it. 
Thank you for the help and I will definitely ask a GW


----------



## Cpvannatta (Jul 6, 2014)

That's the way I'm reading it as well.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Cpvannatta said:


> That's the way I'm reading it as well.


Thank you!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh boy! Almost has a bad, bad day...


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

SD BowHunter said:


> Oh boy! Almost has a bad, bad day...


No kidding! You were lucky. I really worry about those coming loose on my hang on stands. All mine are factory stands but I'm pushing the advertised weight limit and it's always in the back of my mind. I always use my HSS but I still don't want to fall. This is a good lesson to us all to always be checking this.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Good eye SD, that wouldn't ended well!


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

okbowman said:


> No kidding! You were lucky. I really worry about those coming loose on my hang on stands. All mine are factory stands but I'm pushing the advertised weight limit and it's always in the back of my mind. I always use my HSS but I still don't want to fall. This is a good lesson to us all to always be checking this.


Use a life line and you won't need to worry about this. I have lifelines on all my stands. I check all m stands and straps but always hav a piece of mind being attached to that lifeline


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

How is the deer movement in OK as of lately? Looking like I will be in woods the weekend after Halloween. I am looking forward to trying and get a few does for the freezer and God willing maybe a shooter buck.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

beersndeer said:


> How is the deer movement in OK as of lately? Looking like I will be in woods the weekend after Halloween. I am looking forward to trying and get a few does for the freezer and God willing maybe a shooter buck.


Not sure where your hunting, but the deer movement has been pretty decent lately.. I've seen deer on most of my hunts. I don't think you'll have a problem filling the freezer. However, I'm yet to see one of the horned creatures.. Hoping that will change in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Gross--195

Net--183 

Awesome buck!!


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

SD BowHunter said:


> Not sure where your hunting, but the deer movement has been pretty decent lately.. I've seen deer on most of my hunts. I don't think you'll have a problem filling the freezer. However, I'm yet to see one of the horned creatures.. Hoping that will change in the next couple of weeks...


I will be hunting the western part of the state on public land.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

SD BowHunter said:


> Oh boy! Almost has a bad, bad day...


WOW, glad you caught that!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> Not sure where your hunting, but the deer movement has been pretty decent lately.. I've seen deer on most of my hunts. I don't think you'll have a problem filling the freezer. However, I'm yet to see one of the horned creatures.. Hoping that will change in the next couple of weeks...


Pretty decent here in Central OK during the last week according to my cameras and reports from family hunting. I haven't hunted due to heat and then other responsibilities, but yesterday driving I saw 30+ deer on the way from El Reno to OKC out in fields between 6:00-6:30.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> Oh boy! Almost has a bad, bad day...



SD

I am so glad you are ok. I had a pin break on a climber last season. No fall, but it scared the daylights out of me. It was tough to get down only with the standing platform.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I went back into that stand today and replaced the cables while hanging from my lineman's belt. It's back in commission. 

Day walker, I could only imagine how difficult descending with just the platform could be. Scary too.

I'm hunting a really thick spot tonight.. Hopefully something is bedded close by..


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good luck SD


----------



## Trash2 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm about 12hrs frim my lease currently for work. Was hoping yall could help me out and give your opinions. Should I come Nov 6th for a week or the 13th for a week? Curious as to what kind of activity everyone's seeing? It's pretty close to Pawhuska (NE). Appreciate any info as it will be my only week to hunt until after christmas.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Trash2 said:


> I'm about 12hrs frim my lease currently for work. Was hoping yall could help me out and give your opinions. Should I come Nov 6th for a week or the 13th for a week? Curious as to what kind of activity everyone's seeing? It's pretty close to Pawhuska (NE). Appreciate any info as it will be my only week to hunt until after christmas.


Tough call, weather will be a big factor. I'm taking off the second week of nov. myself.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

Trash2 said:


> I'm about 12hrs frim my lease currently for work. Was hoping yall could help me out and give your opinions. Should I come Nov 6th for a week or the 13th for a week? Curious as to what kind of activity everyone's seeing? It's pretty close to Pawhuska (NE). Appreciate any info as it will be my only week to hunt until after christmas.


Man, if I could I would be out all day tomorrow and Saturday with the cold snap. However, I have two little ones that need to go trick or treating tomorrow. So my 11 yr old and I will head to the ranch tomorrow night after the little ones go down and hunt Saturday. I am going to try to break away from work tomorrow morning but its not looking good. This weather should have them moving!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Took today off hunting so I could get stuff done around the homestead. But plan to be out bright and early tomorrow for the cooler weather coming. Should be good they were moving pretty good last night bout and hr before dark. I had two spike bucks come in think there was a third but never saw him. They were acting rutty to me. 
Friend of mine shot a big ol'doe just north of me. From what he described she was in a hurry outta the woods stopped and looked back thats when he dropped the hammer. Tho I think he may have pulled the trigger to fast she might've had a buck chasing her. He did break his 3yr dry spell for a deer where we hunt so can't blame him there.


----------



## MakeItHappen (May 12, 2014)

I took tomorrow off for a 3 day weekend behind the cold fronts. Here's to hoping.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Three sits in a row outside of Seiling, OK. Not much moving around and if it was it would be hard to see. The cover is thick and tall. It was a good grass growing season out in this part of the state. in the bottoms the grass is 5' tall. Finding a shot deer will be tough. 

The hunters I have seen out are saying it is and has been tough. Tonight was my best sit. A doe and a coyote in range but no shoot. Back out in the morning.

John


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Think I might get out tomorrow morning to see what's going on in the woods. Haven't been in a couple weeks since my wife had our first son. Can't wait til he's old enough to go with me


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

GoDoe said:


> Three sits in a row outside of Seiling, OK. Not much moving around and if it was it would be hard to see. The cover is thick and tall. It was a good grass growing season out in this part of the state. in the bottoms the grass is 5' tall. Finding a shot deer will be tough.
> 
> The hunters I have seen out are saying it is and has been tough. Tonight was my best sit. A doe and a coyote in range but no shoot. Back out in the morning.
> 
> John


Oh man, I know what you mean about the grass and weeds. In areas were there were dirt last year, now has grass and brush over my head.. Its ridiculous...

On a good note though, I have been seeing a lot of fawns this season. Quite a few doe's with twin bucks too.. Hopefully its a somewhat mild winter, so these little guys make it through... Future is looking good as of now.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

got a new one comeing in.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

In daylight too...!


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Yup I seen him yesterday morning there at 95 yds. Little to far for the Parker. I may have to take the bang stick an reach out there.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice buck


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Man i like that buck cattraper!

So far just a small 3pt buck that I got a little video of and a few squirrels. 

Fig the cold front would get them moving tho maybe it's just not by me. Looks like I'm gonna miss tonight an tomorrow morning acct of work. Tho I hope to back in the woods hopefully Sat evening.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Whelp this is a first for me I had nice 6-8pt buck come in at 11am started a fight with the 3pt I had come in earlier apparently he was still hanging around. Decided that I was gonna take him for a Halloween day buck. 30yd shot looked like a good board side hit behind the front shoulder. Even got it on video. 

Whelp waited a bit got down no blood on arrow or ground and only 2 hairs found. Upon watching, zooming, and slowing video down frame by frame. The more it looks like he dropped at the last possible sec arrow went over his back. Never had one do that before musta been an older buck who had that happen to him on more than one occasion. Here is a snap shot picture if u zoom into his body there's red dot that's the lighted nock. It's a bit grainy and hard to tell for sure. 

Man it felt like a really good shot. Guess the hunt continues for my first deer of the season.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Rhino, from the pic, that looks dead on. At least it sounds as though he is not wounded. Like I always say, there's only two good shots you can make on animal: a kill shot or a clean miss.. In your case you probably shaved some ticks off for him.. He owes you a favor now.. 

Go luck guys. The weather is getting nice....


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah it looked dead on but with 2 hairs and no blood what so ever it for sure was a clean miss the video u hear what appears to be the arrow hittin the ground more of a snap instead of a thump. As rutty as he was he didn't go far and most likely will for get bout it after a day or so and back to fight mode again. 

Here is the video buck is just above the branch in the middle of the shot. It was bout a 25-30yd shot tho it looks further away than that. Its a bit grainer do to the compression.

https://vimeo.com/110658494


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

What are you using to record, Rhino?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

It's an old iphone 4 in a lifeproof case mounted with an bowfinger archery 3.0 mount. The 4 handles cold better than the 5 I have. I think it's cause it had a glass back and not metal back like the 5 is.

Does pretty good with videos I think unless it gets compressed then it's grainy. 

The only other draw back is iPhones don't tend to like temps below 30* I have to keep it warm in my pocket till I'm bout ready to shoot in the really cold weather. It'll try's to turn itself off like its outta battery.

Order an optrix XD case with a tele-lens my hope is that it offers a closer video experience.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Who all is gonna be out tonight?

Fixin to head out soon and do a little lite rattling and callin see if I can bring that buck back in he was lookin for a fight with the 3 pt. so chances are good for him to come in lookin for a fight.

I was gonna go this morning but I worked till 4am and had been up since 5am Friday morning figured Id be asleep in the stand if I had gone. Tho the deer probably would've showed up then HaHa.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

That's some good info, thank you. I wanted to try using my iPhone 4s, so thanks for passing on those tips


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

I am


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome iccyman001 another thing is shot shock which you can minimize but never fully eliminate. The bowfinger is pretty good at it a lot better then the jackknife I tried. Plus trying to remember to keep your bow following the animal once you shoot so u don't get a video of the ground instead! Good luck you'll enjoy sharing the video and moment with people I Sure do.

Well hopefully that nice buck you got on trail cam will show up for you Cattrapper.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Yup. Thanks


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Saw a small 6pt last night at about 8 yards. So far today I've seen about 5 does, 3 bucks(small forks and a small 8pt), and 20ish turkey.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fall turkey seasons open get u a thanksgiving turkey


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Shot this buck at 8:32 this morning. 

He came running in from behind me. Stopped right under my stand, smelling some "doe in estrus" that I had sprayed on some leaves. 

Walked out in front of me, quartering away at 9 yards. I stopped him and put the arrow high behind his shoulder. He busted out running with my arrow sticking out of him. Shot placement looked good but I knew the blood trail would be small because I didn't get an exit.

A friend of mine was hunting near me so I waited until 11:00 to get down and trail him. 

We literally found 5 spots of blood. 

I could tell the direction he was heading so I followed the game trail for about 150 yards and found him. 

The shot took out both lungs.

He's my #2 archery buck of all time! A lot of time and energy was put into harvesting this buck and he's definitely going on my wall next to #1.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Good buck. Awesome job


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Man that an awesome buck ol'okie! Congrats on the hard work paying off for you!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Beautiful buck... Congrats.. What type of estrus were u using?


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Great looking deer.

Congrats.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful buck!!! Congrats...


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow, great buck!
Congrats!


----------



## Hoyt4683 (Oct 8, 2014)

my afternoon so far


----------



## tcrew (Apr 24, 2011)

nice..


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Whelp he ain't no monster but he is a trophy to me. It's the same deer I shot at yesterday and missed so I still got my Halloween buck just not on Halloween day
Even got a video tho it's not very good and the 3pt was chasin after him once I shot him. Friend of my was hunting north of me and the buck ran right pass him. He then got to watch him go down and a bigger buck showed up with the 3pt still hanging around both tryin to start a fight with my buck on the ground. All in all a great experience that I got to share with a friend priceless.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Great job rhino!

SD--I used the buck bomb spray. I carry it in my fanny pack and spray my boots as I walk in. Once I get to my stand I spray a few trees surrounding my stand. I figure if they catch my wind, a little doe pee ain't gonna hurt.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

good job rhino


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Great job guys!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys I'm pretty proud of him 

man the last 3days have been exciting for me! Can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats Rhino


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice one Rhino.. You seem to get it done every year. We'll say he is a Halloween* Buck.. Gotta add the asterisk.. Haha

Thanks, ol' okie.. I was contemplating buying some yesterday, but thought it still felt to early. But after reading your thread, I headed back to the store. I'm gonna give it a go this morning.

Good luck guys, and keep posting up what your seeing in the field.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

SD BowHunter said:


> Nice one Rhino.. You seem to get it done every year. We'll say he is a Halloween* Buck.. Gotta add the asterisk.. Haha
> 
> Thanks, ol' okie.. I was contemplating buying some yesterday, but thought it still felt to early. But after reading your thread, I headed back to the store. I'm gonna give it a go this morning.
> 
> Good luck guys, and keep posting up what your seeing in the field.


I get the Buck Bomb Doe In Estrus. You just have to be careful and not depress the button all the way or it will lock. It does a better job at dispersing the scent as opposed to a regular spray bottle.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I seen about 6 doe's and 2 young bucks around 0730 this morning. The two bucks fought real quick then continued to feed in separate directions. One of them smell the doe estrus, but wasn't to interested. Gonna get out of here around 1130 for some lunch..


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

So far Notta this morning not even a squirrel. I heard somethin scuttle by me before first light tho. Plan for lunch soon then back out for the evening hunt again. Knowin there a big buck roamin around lookin for a fight got me all kinda of excited like to at least see n him.


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

is it too early for estrus buck bomb?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Ghostware said:


> is it too early for estrus buck bomb?


I had a young buck smell some estrus I put out this morning and he wasn't interested... On the other hand, ol' okie shot a buck that was quite interested in the estrus he used... The only way to find out is to actually give it a go.. That's about as much help as I can be at the moment..


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Scrapes are showing up everywhere. I'm hearing stories about the big boys chasing. So if there were anytime that doe in estrus would work, its getting about that time.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

A doe and twin fawns.. That's all I seen tonight. It was pretty windy too.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Notta thing showed up for me tonight. Moon was pretty bright walkin out so Imagine that they'll be moving more at night.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Saw 4 does yesterday evening. Going to hit it hard Wednesday threw saturday. Should be a good week. Still very little rut activity around here.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations Ol' Okie and Rhino. Super happy for you both.

I saw moderate action Saturday... only one mature buck and he was acting very pre-rut, seeking phase behavior. After dark I caught a decent buck chasing a doe in the headlights out in the pasture. Also saw another decent buck in the ditch after dark with his head down cruising. I think the big ones are about ready to come out and play.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Saw 3 bucks pushing does, 2 were pretty young but did see a nice mature 8 following a doe. All the bucks I saw this weekend weren't "chasing" but more or less just following behind 10-40 yards. Movement is really picking compared to last few weekends. Hoping the week of the 10th the big boys are really in pursuit mode.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I officially go on vacation Wednesday. They can go ahead and start the rut now!


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

Like what I am reading about the deer movement in Oklahoma. I will be out there in the woods on Thursday. Good luck to all you fellow hunters.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Not much this morning. Just a spike buck feeding around..


----------



## OK Reflex (Oct 5, 2005)

Hunted Sunday in Cherokee County. AM hunt had my shooter come by in range, but as most big bucks do took the path of most resistance and never offered a clean shot I felt comfortable with. Then ab 9am a young 8pt came trotting through. PM yielded no sightings. Talked to several other friends who are having slow action as well. 
Full moon is approaching so a lot of movement will be overnight and then pick up as the moon stsrts to go away.


----------



## Trash2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sounds like it's cranking up pretty good. Still trying to decide whether to head up towards Bartlesville this wed (6th) for a week or wait until the 13th. Any advice would be great, gotta decide when to take vacation in the next day or so!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I kinda felt like I've been burning out my South wind stands, so I decided to dust of the ol' double bull blind and setup. I've never used a blind for deer hunting, and after tonight I probably never will again. 

I got there early, set the blind up, brushed it in and waited for 4 hours. Right at sunset three does walk out into the field and bust me right of the bat. I didn't foul anyone... Lol...


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a ground blind that I used the first year after that it's been settin in the corner of the garage. Had to many public deer freak out seeing. I don't think it a bad setup just something that they need to get use to seeing or it stands out to them to much. If I hunted private land were I can leave it out I would use it.


----------



## Swamp Fox Okie (Oct 19, 2014)

SD BowHunter said:


> I kinda felt like I've been burning out my South wind stands, so I decided to dust of the ol' double bull blind and setup. I've never used a blind for deer hunting, and after tonight I probably never will again.
> 
> I got there early, set the blind up, brushed it in and waited for 4 hours. Right at sunset three does walk out into the field and bust me right of the bat. I didn't foul anyone... Lol...


I have had the same problems in the past by getting busted in newly placed ground blinds. In my experience, they are a great alternative to stand hunting after they become part of the landscape. But until then those pesky does always seem to pick them out no matter how well they are brushed. I do not have any idea if you hunt public or private land, but if it is possible, it is nice to have one already set up and ready to go just in case you decide to hunt during wet weather.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I use natural brush in a what I call a covey hole spot on public land. That way I'm not worried about it gettin stolen. It has worked for me in the past but your more exposed to movement being caught by those pesky doe! 
So I have stuck with the run and gun setup.


----------



## Swamp Fox Okie (Oct 19, 2014)

That is very true. Movement has to be an absolute minimum, even more so than being in a stand.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, I hunt public. I kinda figured that if it was setup for few days, those does would get used to it.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Shot my second deer ever with a bow from a makeshift ground blind. My son has had success from a pop-up ground blind but I placed it on private land several weeks before hunting out of it.

One more day and I'm off the rest of the week. Not liking the warmer weather and the North wind but better than being at work!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Rains keeping me out of the woods today... I don't mind a little rain and cold, but all this rain and wind gets my hunting gear to wet and messy.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah was gonna go this morning but I Opt'd to avoid the soakin. Guess maybe tomorrow morning


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone want to rent me a treestand, climber or hang-on. Or have an extra and want to join me this week? Got an area I've been seeing a couple really big bucks in. Not 100% sure on where to place the stand, haven't gone into his area yet, just scouted from afar and GoogleEarthed his area. Definitely looks like some prime stand area. I just don't own a climber or hang-on yet. Usually hunt on my lease near Sand Springs but only get to go there every other weekend when I'm off work. So anyone around Woodward, with a spare stand, wanna hunt Thursday?


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Several years ago, I set up 2 different ground blinds and brushed them in on private land in late July. I tried to bow hunt from them in October and never had a deer come within 40 yds of them. The deer would seem calm, then just before coming into range they would do the whole head-bobbing thing and spook at the blind. I kept the back windows zipped shut and I wore black and stayed very still. The could still see me inside even though I kept the screens up. I gave up on ground blinds. I hunt solely from treestands, even though I am seriously considering building some natural brush blinds.

Side note. When I took down the ground blinds after several months, one of them was FULL of brown recluse spiders. I mean dozens of them. Gave me the creeps.


----------



## mmiles1 (Aug 20, 2010)

If you're around woodward I'd bet money there's some cedars on the place. Make a cutout in one and stack the branches down in front of the hole you made. Best natural blind you can have.


----------



## okbradley (Mar 23, 2010)

3 more days of work and I'm off for 9 days. I'm hoping I hit em just right. Weather looks good all next week a lil windy but I'll take it.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful morning out my way. Good luck everybody fortunate enough to be out today.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Dang It. I figured this morning would be perfect for the deer to be moving. I was wrong. I sat 3 hours just east of Norman and saw nothing. Pulled the camera card on the way out and the deer moved yesterday just after the rain quit. 

Nice day for a sit anyway. Headed to Seiling for the next 3 days.

John


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

It is a beautiful morning just cloudy still here. Feels like November! Still nothin yet gonna hold out till lunch time Won't be able to get back out till in the mornin maybe if I don't work all night then it will be an evening.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Went out this morning, last few sits I've seen deer walk right past feeders and right through the middle of lush food plots without even snacking, so I went to a travel area where I knew there would be acorns. Didn't see a single deer. It is unreal how many acorns we have on the ground where I hunt. I don't think I took a single step from the minute I got off the road that I didn't crunch an acorn. Only upside for me right now is I know there are 8-10 shooters roaming around where I can hunt, and i've got vacation nov 12-16, and nov 19-23. Forecast shows highs in the 40's during that first chunk of vacay.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm glad the weather cooperated for some Okies today. I got on stand at 6:00 with a gamebrella. It was raining when I climbed the tree and it was raining when I climbed down at 10. Didn't let up once in 4 hours. Deer didn't move. Actually jumped one off the bed on my way out.

Came home to dry out and then I'm going out at one to hang another set that's better for a North wind.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Trying out my heavy steel climber again this afternoon. I used it a couple of times last season and didn't like it. Come to find out I still don't care for it. 

I don't know how guys use climbers on a regular basis. Even when I find a tree that's straight with minimal limbs I find myself doing some acrobatics halfway up to shorten up the cables as the tree narrows. Just seems like as much work as hanging a lock on. Only with a lock on I can hang it on a much wider variety of trees.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Saw my first buck of the season today. Sucker strolled right down the middle of a pasture and into the woods about 80 yards away from me. Probably 115 inch 8 point. Saw him cruising the thick stuff about 1 hour later. Tried to grunt him in both times with no response. starting to see a few scrapes around here.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Heard what sounded like a shooter buck this morning, tearing up trees and grunting about 100 yards from my stand. Never got to see him. I also had three doe's stroll by, but no buck in tow... 

My father in-law shot a smaller buck this morning. It stank too.. Here's a pic of its glands...


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

On November 1st, I took my son (11yr) old with me to hunt. We had the green light from mom to hunt all day Saturday but when we were leaving she said we had an obligation to make at 1045am . Our property is over an 1.5 away so that gave us really till 830 in the stand. I was really upset since that is not really enough time to make a stand. Women just do not understand the importance of hunting (with your son) or the passion for hunting in general. So we took what we had. We went up after trick or treating (I have a 3 & 5 year old). I pulled the cards on my cams at 11pm. The spot where I really wanted to hunt show the biggest bucks but no real pattern. So I went with option 2 which was showing this guy on pattern (generally) at 745am. 









Just like clockwork he showed up at 745am. He did exactly what he was supposed to do. He presented a broadside shot at less than 20yds. See video. 

Buck Video

Please help me with your thoughts. This is the first deer I have ever shot at with a bow. I was totally calm and under control. I felt like the shot was spot on. After watching the video, it may have been a bit high and forward. You can see the arrow get knocked off by the tree during his escape. The arrow went in 10.5" (I compared the break point to the size of my other arrows and blood goes back a few inches for a total of 10.5") So I am guessing it went into the deer and hit a backside rib (rib or maybe shoulder...I think rib). I was using Grim Reapers Razortip 1 3/8" 100gr and 60lbs Hoyt

I had good blood. He stopped about 75yds away and stayed for about 20 minutes. Then he trotted off. I had a button buck that was oblivious to the whole seen. We waited 1hr and followed the trail to the 75yds. Then over 3 or 4hr to go about another 100yds. The blood thinned off around the second 75yds. I picked some after aprox 150yds and that was it. That was over 6hrs. He was heading up a ravine. So I went up 60 yds and traversed the mountain side. Went up another 50 yds and went back. Then I jumped him at 7hrs. I say it was him but there was not blood.

In case you are wondering, after we shot the deer we texted mom and said we will not be making the function. I have a ton of respect for deer and bucks in general. I have bow hunted for two years and not even taken a shot. I do not shoot unless I am very certain I can make the shot. We gave it all we had (mom told us to get home by evening). It was very important to teach my son that you must recover what you shoot. I am just sick about the whole situation. I am unable to get back out there this week and it is haunting me everyday.

What do you guys think happened?

DayWalker


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Saw two shooters this morning. One high 40's 10 and a low 30's 8 no shot on either one. Adjusted that stand to different tree for in morning. Wind not right for it this evening. Sitting a different stand now hoping for similar action. 5 deer this morning total. Couple does, the big guys and a forky missing his other half.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

day walker said:


> On November 1st, I took my son (11yr) old with me to hunt. We had the green light from mom to hunt all day Saturday but when we were leaving she said we had an obligation to make at 1045am . Our property is over an 1.5 away so that gave us really till 830 in the stand. I was really upset since that is not really enough time to make a stand. Women just do not understand the importance of hunting (with your son) or the passion for hunting in general. So we took what we had. We went up after trick or treating (I have a 3 & 5 year old). I pulled the cards on my cams at 11pm. The spot where I really wanted to hunt show the biggest bucks but no real pattern. So I went with option 2 which was showing this guy on pattern (generally) at 745am.
> 
> View attachment 2077501
> 
> ...



Day walker, 

From what I saw I thought it looked like it the mark. But I agree you may have hit bone that didn't allow for a pass thru. That may have hampered your tracking efforts. The fact you gave 7hrs of searching is a valiant effort. I got a feeling he ended up coyote bait. There is an off chance that he survived it has happened before they are Hearty animals. Hopefully you get a chance to search again for him tho what you find may not be much if the yotes got a hold of him. 

Don't let it get you down to much even the best placed shot can gain a lossed or unrecovered animal. I personally have lost 3 deer 2does and 1 buck the buck ended up surviving and I harvested him later that year. I had video of that buck and the arrow hit the mark but bounced back out. I still don't understand how that happened.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had one single doe sneak by at 520 no shot outta range. Nothing else showed up today.

Had this 7pt on cam in the back yard last week. Also the buck I harvested Saturday was on there last week too.



t


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm heading out to my spot for a week starting Saturday. Hoping to catch some big boys on their feet


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Hunted over by Tribbey, Ok tonight. Nothing there but I saw 3 deer driving back to Norman. One of them had just been hit by a car and there were cars and a cop car on the scene. I guess that full moon isn't helping with the daytime deer movement.

A morning sit and an evening sit on foot plots in the timber and no deer seen by me today.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah I would say that big
Ol'bright moon has got them moving at night a lot more. Heck at 6 when I headed back in I really didn't need my head lamp.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

We've cloudy sky's the last two days, so the nights haven't been so bright. I'm thanks for it though.. I've seen some deer movement, hoping it picks up.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Dang that moon was bright last night! I had to walk out into the pasture at 0130 this morning to check on some livestock and didn't even need the flashlight. The waning moon and approaching cold front should make next week very good.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

1 doe, with 3 fawns this morning right around 9:00.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

I sat yesterday morning and evening and again this morning.. yesterday morning I saw a spike dogging some does and last night I saw the same spike a forked horn and a nice young 8 point checking does. This morning I spooked a few walking in and I was praying it wasn't the big boy i'm after. about an hour and a half later I saw a spike and doe had circled behind me so i'm hoping it was just them. good luck to all you boys.. I think its really starting to pick up.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Rhino

Maybe there is a chance he lived...so there is hope


----------



## boomer22 (Dec 31, 2009)

What a horrible morning! I sat in a stand that doesn't get hunted much and hasn't had shooting lanes cut this year. About 7:30 a nice 120-130 10 point came in and stood right in front of me but new growth blocked any decent shot without me standing up, I got antsy and he realized something wasn't right, he ended up going back the other way. While I was re-living what happened a little cull buck walked right under my stand and stopped broadside at 25 yards. I decided he would be good to fill the freezer so I took the shot. Hit him just high and forward a little but kill shot for sure (I thought). I gave him about an hour and a half just to be sure. While I was waiting a really nice young 8 walked by that I saw late yesterday (hope to see him in a couple more years). Anyway I finally climbed down from the stand and went to where I shot. No blood at all, I followed tracks for 60 or so yards and lost them. Spent the next four hours looking in every direction from where I lost his tracks. Dad came down with a dog to help look. No sign at all past the last track and the dog didn't find anything for the next 600 yards or so. Good news is the deer are moving even after the full moon but the obvious bad news is I think I might have lost that one. I'm headed back out to go look again but if I don't find him tonight I'm afraid he will be coyote food. Makes me sick.


----------



## boomer22 (Dec 31, 2009)

Located in the Chandler/Bristow area


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hunted 9 hours yesterday and it rained for 8 of them. Didn't see a single deer from the stand.

Hunted for 4 hours this morning and only one mature doe came by. A ton of buck sign in the area I'm hunting so its only a matter of time.

Son has basketball practice and then golf practice this afternoon so I'm gonna lay out. My only South wind for the next week is blowing by in the morning. Gonna slip into my honey hole and hope to whack something.


----------



## gorilla_psu (Sep 8, 2005)

Haven't had a chance to hunt, but on my way home from work had a lil buck run down the road in front of me for a quarter mile then decided to jump off a bridge http://youtu.be/HRTOVKo4ZJU


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

day walker said:


> Thanks Rhino
> 
> Maybe there is a chance he lived...so there is hope


Welcome day walker.

It can happen I know that for a fact!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

gorilla_psu said:


> Haven't had a chance to hunt, but on my way home from work had a lil buck run down the road in front of me for a quarter mile then decided to jump off a bridge http://youtu.be/HRTOVKo4ZJU


Did look to see of he made it?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

One deer at 830 no idea what it was buck or doe stayed in the thick stuff. I was doin a little rattling so it could've been a buck comin to check things out who knows. Back out again see what the evenin holds for me. Tho it windy as all get up here.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm pumped about the weather outlook. My hunting vacation starts 11/12 and look at those temps!


----------



## gorilla_psu (Sep 8, 2005)

rhino_81 said:


> Did look to see of he made it?


Yeah. Heard him splashing around. By the time i got my light and got down there he was gone. So pretty sure he survived.


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

OkieGrant said:


> I'm pumped about the weather outlook. My hunting vacation starts 11/12 and look at those temps!
> View attachment 2078259


Yep, will be at big Mac!!! Should be prime.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

In an off chance he didn't make you could've scored a free deer. 
That reminded me if YouTube video I saw a while back that buck didn't make tho.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah next week is looks so much better temp wise. Gettin closer to seein the white stuff again I hope


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, all these wet cold morning caught up with me.. After this mornings hunt, I caught something. It won't be until at least tomorrow evening before I get back out.. If I'm lucky..


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Man hope u shake that bug quick so you don't miss out on next week SD!

Tho everyone I have seen that sick last a week or so if not more.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

It's heat'n up.

Had 3 young bucks under my stand today and got to watch them take turns sparing for 25 mins.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Killed in the Grove area this PM. If you follow bass fishing you may recognize who it is....


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Finally morning temps back in the 30's with a SE wind to boot! Not really enjoying these North winds we've been having lately. My two best spots are made for South/East winds.

Getting ready to head out to the same spot where I killed the 130 inch. Haven't been in there since that morning. Hoping to find his daddy walking around.


----------



## culleng (Aug 29, 2003)

Von h who is that? I don't follow fishing.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

That is a nice buck!


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

culleng said:


> Von h who is that? I don't follow fishing.


Brent Chapman.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Followed my wife with a camera last night for one hour after she got off work. 7 deer sightings including 2 decent bucks. One of the bucks was a 3 yr old 8 point pushing a doe HARD. The other buck came in with 2 minutes of shooting light left. Neither one of us saw him until he was across the shooting lane. Anyway... it's on like Donkey Kong, Jack. Looking forward to getting in a stand with my 17 yr old daughter this evening. She hasn't scored yet this year, so maybe.

How bout the weather next week!!!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Just started posting here and hope to contribute more to this thread.

Hoping to hunt some late Sunday and all day Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

spamking said:


> Just started posting here and hope to contribute more to this thread.
> 
> Hoping to hunt some late Sunday and all day Monday and Tuesday.


Haha.. Welcome Spamking.. I like the name...


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

SD BowHunter said:


> Haha.. Welcome Spamking.. I like the name...


Thanks.

I will say that I've seen deer every time I've gone out this year. 

Arrowed a doe last Thursday but I guess I hit her to far in front and only hit muscle. Never saw any blood and didn't find her the next day either.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nada this morning.

A buddy that was hunting 100 yards away saw two does.

Going back out in a little while. Still waiting to see signs of the rut. Saw more chasing on the third weekend of October than I'm seeing now.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Possibly disregard my above post. Now I am getting conflicting stories if the buck was killed in KS or OK. Still a nice animal!!!


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

VonH said:


> View attachment 2078643
> 
> 
> Killed in the Grove area this PM. If you follow bass fishing you may recognize who it is....


I see Chapdaddy got him a bruiser!!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Feeling better this evening. Gonna make up for lost time by pulling two all-dayers Saturday and Sunday.. Hopefully with this bright moon, I'll get some midday movement..


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

SD BowHunter said:


> Feeling better this evening. Gonna make up for lost time by pulling two all-dayers Saturday and Sunday.. Hopefully with this bright moon, I'll get some midday movement..


Good deal. Stinks being sick during the season.

Good luck.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> Feeling better this evening. Gonna make up for lost time by pulling two all-dayers Saturday and Sunday.. Hopefully with this bright moon, I'll get some midday movement..


Good luck
I am heading out Sunday and hunting out there until Friday.


----------



## BowmanFLOK (Nov 10, 2013)

Can someone out west please give me some advice. I live in the sunshine state (FL) and can only make one November trip out to our property around Sayre. I am scheduled to come the 19th thru the 23rd but next weeks weather has me salivating. Last year I came the week before Thanksgiving as well but the weather was real warm and only saw 1 mature deer and a ton of little guys. Funny thing and probably pretty typical for Oklahoma last years weather looked great until about 4 days out. Should I try and move my trip up or stick to the plan?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

BowmanFLOK said:


> Can someone out west please give me some advice. I live in the sunshine state (FL) and can only make one November trip out to our property around Sayre. I am scheduled to come the 19th thru the 23rd but next weeks weather has me salivating. Last year I came the week before Thanksgiving as well but the weather was real warm and only saw 1 mature deer and a ton of little guys. Funny thing and probably pretty typical for Oklahoma last years weather looked great until about 4 days out. Should I try and move my trip up or stick to the plan?


I would have to say that your guess is as good as mine... I don't know what the weather is suppose to be like of those dates, but the cold weather that's forecasted for next week is not set in stone either. I would say that next week and the week after will both be good timing..


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck today okies. Praying for our safety. The Lord has been so gracious to me, I just wanna say I Love Him!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

jonshaff said:


> Good luck today okies. Praying for our safety. The Lord has been so gracious to me, I just wanna say I Love Him!


Amen!

I'd be out in the woods if my youngest wasn't in a soccer tourney.


----------



## Ecfire (Nov 6, 2013)

Killed this guy last night. He looked like he was a little old to have thin antlers so I let one loose. Good pass through and decent blood. I saw him drop about 150 yards away. Grim reaper fatal Steele, Easton injections and Mathews Chill.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Ecfire said:


> Killed this guy last night. He looked like he was a little old to have thin antlers so I let one loose. Good pass through and decent blood. I saw him drop about 150 yards away. Grim reaper fatal Steele, Easton injections and Mathews Chill.
> View attachment 2079416


Congrats!


----------



## Ecfire (Nov 6, 2013)

spamking said:


> Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

That a definite shooter in my book..congrats ecfire...!


----------



## Ecfire (Nov 6, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> That a definite shooter in my book..congrats ecfire...!


Thanks. There's bigger ones on the place I hunt but I've passed up bucks for four years now so it was time for one to pay the toll.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Two doe's in the AM.. One bobcat this afternoon.. Slow day so far.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

My brother just called to give me crap about seeing the big buck I'm after. Stinking kids and their weekend sports.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Can any of u guys clean a couple trail cam pics up to get a better look at a buck


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

cattrapper said:


> Can any of u guys clean a couple trail cam pics up to get a better look at a buck


I can give it a shot - in no way claiming to be an expert. Will depend on what issues are. Upload it somewhere and pm me link or post here


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

cattrapper said:


> Can any of u guys clean a couple trail cam pics up to get a better look at a buck


You can try instagram too. It'll lighten things up.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry cattraper i dont think i can do anything with those. If it were a lighting issue or something i might be able to do something but blurry is impossible to fix.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

ok well thanks anyways


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ecfire said:


> Killed this guy last night. He looked like he was a little old to have thin antlers so I let one loose. Good pass through and decent blood. I saw him drop about 150 yards away. Grim reaper fatal Steele, Easton injections and Mathews Chill.
> View attachment 2079416


Congrats on a good shooter buck!


----------



## Ecfire (Nov 6, 2013)

rhino_81 said:


> Congrats on a good shooter buck!


Thank you


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I sat all day just to have a 120ish 8 point walk 20 yard by my stand........in the dark..uuugh.. I could hear him walking but couldn't see him. Pick up the bino's and there he is. Put down the bino's he disappears.. I swear these deer got tricks.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Very grateful to have killed this buck today. Heaviest bodied whitetail I've ever killed, field dressed right around 200#.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

bigracklover said:


> Very grateful to have killed this buck today. Heaviest bodied whitetail I've ever killed, field dressed right around 200#.


Nice. Congrats.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Had a 120 inch buck chase a doe by my stand at around 7:15 this morning. Other than 15 turkeys, nothing else.

Kids had basketball festival all day so I didn't get in for an evening hunt.

Going tomorrow but the morning wind is going to suck. At daylight from the NNW and then to SSE in an hour.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Had a 120 inch buck chase a doe by my stand at around 7:15 this morning. Other than 15 turkeys, nothing else.
> 
> Kids had basketball festival all day so I didn't get in for an evening hunt.
> 
> Going tomorrow but the morning wind is going to suck. At daylight from the NNW and then to SSE in an hour.


My youngest is paying in the Turkey Shootout Soccer tourney in Edmond so my time in the woods has been non existent. I off Monday and Tuesday so maybe I'll get it done then.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Who's off on Veterans days (Tuesday)? Not because you took the day off, but because your workplace is closed that day..


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

SD BowHunter said:


> Who's off on Veterans days (Tuesday)? Not because you took the day off, but because your workplace is closed that day..


Me. Federal employment is nice this time of year.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Reports of bucks in the seeking phase in south central Ok yesterday by my brother. Coming to the edges and looking for does and one chasing and grunting.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Our office is closed, but I'll be working. Oh well, headed to Nebraska Wednesday morning for 10 days of hunting!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

GoDoe said:


> Reports of bucks in the seeking phase in south central Ok yesterday by my brother. Coming to the edges and looking for does and one chasing and grunting.


Sweet. That's where I'm hunting.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I work at a bank so I'm off Tuesday. I'm working tomorrow but then I'm off the rest of the week. I really hate this North wind. I'm used to a southern wind this time of year and most of my best spots are perfect for South winds.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Its lookin like I might be off but I'm on call so it's hit or miss wether I'll be workin or not.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Had a fun time in the stand this evening. Rattled in a nice little 8, and then had a couple of button bucks come by. The 8 just teased me for about an hour circling my stand at 80 and 50 yards. Never had I clear shot.

Then about 20 minutes before I was going to get down I had a dang mountain lion run through the woods about 100 yards from me heading southeast. I've never seen one on this place, but we didn't used to have the hogs we do now and a couple of years ago I caught s black bear on my camera.

Needless to say I'm armed from now on when I head to my stand.


----------



## culleng (Aug 29, 2003)

Spamking where do you hunt?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

culleng said:


> Spamking where do you hunt?


Seminole County.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice bucks 'EC..' and 'fire' . Hard to imagine he could go 150 yds with that shot you put on him, EC. Congratulations to you both.

Movement was slow for me this weekend. One hour sit Friday evening... zero deer. 4 hours SAturday morning--zero deer. 3 hour sit Saturday evening--one scrawny spike. I had hoped it would be rockin'. I did see 4 deer running around acting stupid on my way back to the truck SAturday at noon. They were out in the pasture running in circles.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

spamking Nice. Congrats.[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks bud. I was so tired Saturday evening when I posted that I didn't go into much detail. Feeling better now so I'll tell the story.
> 
> A doe fawn came in and hung out for a while then the buck approached through the timber and started softly grunting at the fawn. I had sprayed some estrus scent so maybe he thought the smell was coming from her? He was quartering to but I've made that shot before and knew where I wanted the placement to be... right in the shoulder just beneath the big bone. I went on auto-pilot and don't remember drawing or anchoring but I hit right where I aimed, he kicked up over his head and took off, thought I heard a crash but wasn't sure. I couldn't see my arrow in the ground so I was pretty sure no pass-thru. An hour later I quietly climbed down with intentions of backing out and returning later. I started glassing to make sure he wasn't bedded nearby and I saw something out in the adjacent pasture so I crawled closer to get a better look and sure enough, it was him and he was down for the count!!
> 
> The killzone opened up a huge entrance hole and he had bled good but no exit hole. The arrow entered the shoulder and center-punched his heart, he must have died within seconds because he was already stiffening up. Here's a few better pics.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice buck.

Saw that same 8 and a couple of doe early this morning. Then nothing but some turkey. Started blowing pretty good so I decided to get down and naturally jumped that 8 on the way to the truck.

Guess I'm hunting at another spot this evening since that dude is probably gone. Saw him three different times yesterday and today. SMH.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Congrats on the nice buck, Bigrack...!

Its gonna be cold and windy tomorrow morning.. Hope one comes in close.. I doubt I'll be shooting over 30 yards in those winds...


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Boy oh boy is it windy today not sure that being strapped to the tree is all that great cause if it breaks I'm goin down with it haha.
I'm out tonight and gonna be here in the morning see if this's cold front gets them moving


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

spamking said:


> Sweet. That's where I'm hunting.


I hunt on the Red River Texas side and I hope that will be the case over here too!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

rhino_81 said:


> Boy oh boy is it windy today not sure that being strapped to the tree is all that great cause if it breaks I'm goin down with it haha.
> I'm out tonight and gonna be here in the morning see if this's cold front gets them moving


Yep. It was blowing like crazy.

I arrowed a nice buck at about 4:45, but I think I hit him a little too far back. Found a little meat and blood on my arrow, but decided to not look for him until morning.

He was chasing a doe and I didn't see him follow her.

Hopefully we'll find him.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

spamking said:


> Yep. It was blowing like crazy.
> 
> I arrowed a nice buck at about 4:45, but I think I hit him a little too far back. Found a little meat and blood on my arrow, but decided to not look for him until morning.
> 
> ...


Good decision to wait. I shot a 135ish buck last year and wasn't to sure if I hit liver or lung. I found him the next day. Good luck.

I'm planning an all day sit tomorrow, but with these winds and cold temps I don't know if I'll be able to pull it off. With the freezing temps, full moon, extreme winds tonight and rutting bucks, it should be prime conditions for some midday movement.


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

Saturday was a good day for me, saw several deer they were moving most of the day.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome buck roughrider, I just dropped off a deer at Garvin Ok Saturday to get processed and the deer were starting to chase in your neck of the woods


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

snapps you're right they are chasing, well chasing may not be right more like harassing I haven't seen any sign of hot doe's, just randy bucks bugging them.


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

awesome deer Roughrider!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome traditional bow buck there roughrider!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Roughrider said:


> Saturday was a good day for me, saw several deer they were moving most of the day.


Nice one.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

SD BowHunter said:


> Good decision to wait. I shot a 135ish buck last year and wasn't to sure if I hit liver or lung. I found him the next day. Good luck.
> 
> I'm planning an all day sit tomorrow, but with these winds and cold temps I don't know if I'll be able to pull it off. With the freezing temps, full moon, extreme winds tonight and rutting bucks, it should be prime conditions for some midday movement.


Thanks. Hopefully he didn't go far and bedded down for the night.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Roughrider, I'm envious of the traditional kill. Especially such a nice buck. Big congratulations. I've been trying to learn to shoot my Bear Grizzly for 3 years now... still not real confident. I took a shot at a doe at 20 yds 2 weeks ago--missed her clean. Most people probably don't appreciate how challenging the traditional gear is. Hats off to you.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats roughrider and good luck spamking


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Good deal! 3 nice okie deer down.

*Congrats - Ecfire - Roughrider - bigracklover (200# TOAD! WOW)*

:tea:


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Guess it wasn't a fatal hit. We never saw any sign of him this morning.

Hopefully he'll heal up and be ready for me or my youngest in couple of weeks.

Hopefully I'll be a better shot this evening.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Rode out the wind this morning, few does being chased by young bucks. Hopefully the wind will die some for the pm hunt.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Found a hunting dog this morning out in the middle of no where. Cold and hungry. 
She's been missing since Friday. I even had her on one of my game cameras. 
Took her back to the trailer, fed her and cleaned her up!
Called the owner and now I'm meeting him in OKC because he's from Tulsa.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

iccyman001 said:


> Found a hunting dog this morning out in the middle of no where. Cold and hungry.
> She's been missing since Friday. I even had her on one of my game cameras.
> Took her back to the trailer, fed her and cleaned her up!
> Called the owner and now I'm meeting him in OKC because he's from Tulsa.


poor pooch.. would like to hear the story behind how she was misplaced


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Just had 130" 8 walk by. No shot


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Just had 130" 8 walk by. No shot


Had one just a little smaller than that north of me a little ways.

Maybe his bigger brother will show up.


----------



## buckrunn (Oct 12, 2011)

Some good lookin deer fellas. Keep em coming!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I've got 5 mornings & evenings of hunting ahead of me starting tomorrow. Perfect weather forecast so hopefully it will be good luck for me!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Not a thing sit till 1pm got down to eat thought I might have to work so I didn't make'n it back out there this evening.
If I don't work tomorrow gonna head out. Give me a good chance to test out the warmbag I picked up for this season.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

I braved the wind this morning with only one small buck right after daylight.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

okiehunt said:


> I braved the wind this morning with only one small buck right after daylight.


Exactly the day I had..


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Best hunt so far this year for me. Six does and the one 130ish 8. All within shooting range. Would have shot the 8 if I had cleared better shooting lanes


----------



## culleng (Aug 29, 2003)

Only seeing small bucks. Even the night time activity has slowed down on my camera.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Two doe and a small 8 for me. Then some turkey.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

spamking said:


> Two doe and a small 8 for me. Then some turkey.


Did you find the one you hit last night?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Kaizoku said:


> Did you find the one you hit last night?


Nope. My dad and I looked all over. I guess I hit him high in the back strap or something. It's not the first one I've lost after hitting it. Stinks as much now as it did the first time.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Slick16 said:


> poor pooch.. would like to hear the story behind how she was misplaced


He said the wind was kicking bad that day and she ran off. They tried calling her and putting food down to get her to come back, but she never did. She definitely did the right thing by coming to the first person she saw. She was not going to make it another night. 

Crisis averted though and all ended well. The owner was very happy, so I am happy. 
Now maybe I can get a full day sit in.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

iccyman001 said:


> He said the wind was kicking bad that day and she ran off. They tried calling her and putting food down to get her to come back, but she never did. She definitely did the right thing by coming to the first person she saw. She was not going to make it another night.
> 
> Crisis averted though and all ended well. The owner was very happy, so I am happy.
> Now maybe I can get a full day sit in.


Good on ya..!..


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

iccyman001 said:


> He said the wind was kicking bad that day and she ran off. They tried calling her and putting food down to get her to come back, but she never did. She definitely did the right thing by coming to the first person she saw. She was not going to make it another night.
> 
> Crisis averted though and all ended well. The owner was very happy, so I am happy.
> Now maybe I can get a full day sit in.


Good deal! I commend you for the effort of getting the animal back to its owner.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Went out this morning and didn't see squat.. I think the strong winds have them bedded down.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

The bucks are chasing hard right now. I saw 5 on Monday morning running the same poor old doe. It was e best day I have had so far. Here's how it panned out.

I have a stand overlooking a food plot on a creek bottom, I can see a limited amount of a cleared fence row area that's runs perpendicular to the creek. I saw a couple of deer cross up there so I went up in the general area of where they were crossing and climbed up on a downed tree. I hadn't been there but 15 minutes before a "smallish" 8pt ran a doe out to the fence, cornered her against and hopped on. He did his business and they were just standing around when she bolted into the woods, before the little guy could follow, out came a real hoss. He wasn't happy with the little guy. 

So I get set, draw and when he gave me a good look, I released, shot went a little high but it was deadly. I watched him run down slope and go down. Funny thing was the small buck came out and stood over him for over over ten minutes. He even pawed him a couple of times. Finally he wondered back off into the woods and I started to crawl down and go see how big he was when all hell broke lose. Out flew the doe followed by 3 bucks. They crossed the fence and disappeared to the south . 
Now I have experienced ground shrinkage but seldom have I ever had ground swelling. And let me tell you, the closer I got the bigger he looked. As I was admiring my buck and then a spike crossed on the trail. So I take a few cell pics and gut my buck then head back to the truck for my dslr for better photos.

While I was taking those that doe and 4 bucks went back across the fence at about 30 yards paying me zero attetnion.
I saw a total of 9 bucks the whole day.
My buddy killed a 9 pt that morning too


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

mojodrake said:


> The bucks are chasing hard right now. I saw 5 on Monday morning running the same poor old doe. It was e best day I have had so far. Here's how it panned out.
> 
> I have a stand overlooking a food plot on a creek bottom, I can see a limited amount of a cleared fence row area that's runs perpendicular to the creek. I saw a couple of deer cross up there so I went up in the general area of where they were crossing and climbed up on a downed tree. I hadn't been there but 15 minutes before a "smallish" 8pt ran a doe out to the fence, cornered her against and hopped on. He did his business and they were just standing around when she bolted into the woods, before the little guy could follow, out came a real hoss. He wasn't happy with the little guy.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

Great buck, sounds like a great day!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Now that's a day to add to your memories plus a great buck to boot mojodrake!


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks guys!! I was pretty excited. I took him to the taxidermist already! I have a spot picked out for him on my living room wall


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

*Gnarly Buck!*


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Great buck Mojo!

I've hunted mostly mornings the past few days and have seen a little chasing but nothing full blown. Had a 120 class 8 point cruise past my stand yesterday morning but that was about it.

Getting ready to brave the winds and cold this morning. I've got to work next Monday but other than that, I'm off until the first Monday of rifle. Hope to put another buck down before the rifles have a chance.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow!!! That's a helleva buck there. Good job Mojo.!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm pretty surprised that this thread isn't full of more bucks at this point of the season. Hoping we start filling it up soon. !!


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> I'm pretty surprised that this thread isn't full of more bucks at this point of the season. Hoping we start filling it up soon. !!


bucks or otherwise, i'm having to live vicariously through everyone else at this point. work has me so busy i've not seen the woods yet this year.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

SD BowHunter said:


> I'm pretty surprised that this thread isn't full of more bucks at this point of the season. Hoping we start filling it up soon. !!


I should've definitely been able to add a buck to this thread. Still can't figure out how I hit one too high.

I do have two hogs and a doe in the freezer so far.


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Headed back to OK for 5-6 days. Gonna be roughing it in a tent, these winds should make for some pretty chilly sits to. Hoping the bucks in the SE part of the state have started to chase!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Great buck, Mojo. Days like you had come few and far between, but they last a lifetime. I'm ready for one like that. Big congratulations to you.


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Mojo, don't know how I missed your buck! Congrats buddy!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats Mojo!


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Doe down in Bryan County on Veterans Day. I've only seen small bucks from the stand so far, even though I do have some daytime buck activity on camera. 

Filleted the tenderloins when I field dressed her...had em for lunch the same day.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Probably one of the coldest mornings I've had in a stand. The wind really cuts through you when its coupled with 20 degree temps!

Had a forked horn come through at 9:30 but other than that, nothing moved. My son has a basketball game this evening so my next hunt will have to be tomorrow morning. Supposed to be colder, but without the wind.

I've got 3 does and an 11-point with my bow, so I don't feel the need to hunt every single minute of my vacation. Can't remember another year when I was that way. Usually I'm in stand 8 hours a day minimum!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm thinking I should've taken this week off rather than a couple of days during muzzleloader season. This is the first year that I've seen deer every time I've been in the stand. I hope that streak keeps going when I'm able to hunt next. Which unfortunately isn't until the 23rd at the earliest.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I had a buck jump my string at 9:15 this morning. I usually don't stop them, but today I did a "meh"
He looked right at me and I hit my release. I watched him shrink down and my arrow disappear with no Thwack....

Hopefully this evening brings better luck.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Too much wind unless you just happen to have a hot doe on you. I have been in a tree every sit since Tuesday night. Very little movement and not even much on my cameras. I saw one big buck on the move yesterday at 5:35 pm. A nubby came out and grazed in my food plot, 10yds from my decoy, this morning for 55 minutes. That was fun to see.

We have about 6 does using our feeders. We don't hunt near the feeders but we are hoping those does will come into heat and drag some bucks thru the property. Our place has thousands of Oaks and no acorns. I think that late frost killed all the buds and this is the first year we have had food plots so the deer don't all know it yet. A few persimmons but they aren't falling yet.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

GoDoe said:


> Too much wind unless you just happen to have a hot doe on you.



Sorry, but dont agree with that. Ive seen 3x as many deer since Saturday as I had since Oct 1. Ive seen hot does, grouped does, fawns, chasing bucks, solitary bucks, etc all this week in the gale force winds.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I took all of next week off. It's my last chance to get it done before i make my move to Washington. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

good luck SD BowHunter.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Need you OKLA guys to keep your eyes out, got my bow stolen out of my house.

09 Bowtech SWAT LH S/N# EE33011-6541


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Man. I'll be so glad when I'm able to get out more. Only about 5 more years until I can hopefully retire.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Shot a nice 8 this morning at 9:30 he bred a doe right in front of me then she led him through my shooting lane perfectly. Cant get pics to load. Buddy hunting just south of me saw a 160's 10 just before i shot mine.


----------



## WVB4 (Dec 29, 2009)

The bucks are really on their feet in SW Oklahoma. Got the first 8 point on the 9th and the second tonight. Saw 3 smaller bucks today as well.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Sweet. No soccer tourney in Broken Arrow this weekend. Might actually get to hunt on Saturday. Hope the weather/roads cooperate.


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

good lookin deer wvb4!


----------



## Swamp Fox Okie (Oct 19, 2014)

rhendrix said:


> Headed back to OK for 5-6 days. Gonna be roughing it in a tent, these winds should make for some pretty chilly sits to. Hoping the bucks in the SE part of the state have started to chase!


I hunt in SE Oklahoma and the bucks are just started chasing last weekend where I hunt. Three mornings ago a large bodied buck with a bunch on top of his head came trotting by me at about 50 yards with his neck stuck out and low to the ground. I had just nocked an arrow and there was just enough light to see.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Definitely a couple of nice deer wvb4.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

The deer have finally started moving by me in the NE.

Saw a spike this morning at 830 got down early frist deer all week. I headed back out at 230 had a nice 8pt shuffle in round 430 up wind about 30yd or so of me if he had walked into one of my shooting lanes I would've taken him.

Then I got hung in my stand as deer where all around me coming in at 530. I had something fairly large in size shuffle by less than 10yds from me. It was either Sasquatch or a big ol'deer couldn't tell as it was to dark and my red light wasn't bright enough. Waited an till almost 7 to get down and still scared deer off. If I don't get called for work in the mornin I'll be back out there again. With my new decoy to see how that works out


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats to all the guys that have harvested deer! Hopefully I can soon post bout a another harvest


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

pac0_22 said:


> good luck SD BowHunter.


Hey thanks.


Great looking deer there WVB4!! Way to buck out before all this cold weather...


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Good luck if you're out today . . . I'll be joining you in the morning.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

Man am I ever glad that wind died down, it made the cold temps suck even more!! I feel for anyone that is tent camping in this weather, that would be brutal. 

I've noticed that the deer round my place don't seem to be moving till mid morning then they contunie till dark. I'm still seeing lots of bucks chasing but I'm holding for another big one at least for awhile before I punch that last buck tag.


----------



## CrimzonRider (Nov 14, 2014)

First post, might as well be in a okie thread.

NW/Central OK.
Seen a roman bruiser chasing hard on the 6th @ 50yds.
Few scrapes getting dry....ugh.
Single does & young bucks late morning while checking cattle.
Ready for the absence of wind.

enjoying this thread/forum.
hope to upload pics
& learn some more.

Have a good hunt
I'm 41 & Tell my wife "everything" I buy.
CR


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Whelp that dead calm wind this morning was nice to sit in didn't feel no where near as cold as the last few morning. 
But man it sucks when your walking in to you stand at 5am only to hear deer trotting off and one blowin at you. Endup not see a thang. So I'm await noon to see if I'm gonna be off for an evening and tomorrow morning hunt. Keepin this fingers crossed


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought this was going to be the morning for me to get the big boy i'm after. I got in stand at 545 and at first light I had a deer moving towards me. it turned out to be a spike. he made his way through pretty quick and seemed on edge. I heard a lot of crashing about 5 minutes later and thought oh here we go. It turned out to be a nice young 8 point that I have seen numerous times. he has broken off one side almost completely some time in the last 2 days. a little while later I had a couple other small bucks come through and that was it this morning. with seeing all those small bucks that early I thought I might have a big boy come in but no such luck. I had to get down at 9 to come to work. I'll be back out in the morning. Good luck to everyone! I think its really picking up.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Buck down!!!
SO EXCITED!

Time for the drag


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

nice iccyman! post some hero pics when you get a chance


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

With out pics it didn't happen


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

cattrapper said:


> With out pics it didn't happen


Ha!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

cattrapper said:


> With out pics it didn't happen


What this guy said haha!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sat for 4 hours this morning. No sightings. I hunted close to a bedding area so I was pretty much screwed when the wind started swirling.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

iccyman001 said:


> Buck down!!!
> SO EXCITED!
> 
> Time for the drag


You know the rules! It didn't happen without pictures...


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

CrimzonRider said:


> First post, might as well be in a okie thread.
> 
> NW/Central OK.
> Seen a roman bruiser chasing hard on the 6th @ 50yds.
> ...


Welcome to the thread and forum.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm out in the middle of cell hell and will be out here until Saturday night or Sunday night. 
I took good pics on my camera and will post those later. Until then you get the nasty cell phone pic


View attachment 2084730


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

iccyman001 said:


> I'm out in the middle of cell hell and will be out here until Saturday night or Sunday night.
> I took good pics on my camera and will post those later. Until then you get the nasty cell phone pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084730


Nice


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. First buck taken on the ground and it was a rush.


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome buck!!!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

iccyman001 said:


> Thanks guys. First buck taken on the ground and it was a rush.


Great deer. I took my first two off the ground last yr and 1 so far this year. Nothing like it. I'm hooked on ground hunting now!!!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Killed a doe from the ground on Tuesday. Definitely a rush.


----------



## gorilla_psu (Sep 8, 2005)

Big bucks are moving in ne OK. Had this dude cruise past at 50 yards this morning. Couldn't get his attention. Almost cried.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

gorilla_psu said:


> Big bucks are moving in ne OK. Had this dude cruise past at 50 yards this morning. Couldn't get his attention. Almost cried.


Man. That stinks. Hope he gives you a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Trash2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Guess I'm in the wrong area up here, not much today


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Bucks still cruising up here. They're not in their manic rut phase. Passed up the same 120 inch buck that I passed last Wednesday morning. He came by at 35 yards tonight.

Had a friend hunting with me that had never killed a buck with a bow, but the buck didn't come close enough for him to sling an arrow.

Going back in the same area in the morning. Hope he gets another shot. Either that, or I hope a 150 walks out in front of me....lol

Great buck iccy!


----------



## WVB4 (Dec 29, 2009)

SD BowHunter said:


> Hey thanks.
> 
> 
> Great looking deer there WVB4!! Way to buck out before all this cold weather...


Thanks guys. Good luck out there. Gonna try to get my son on one now.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Perfect conditions for this set this morning but nothing moving or coming to calls yet.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Had two doe and a smaller 8 come by before 7:30.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I had this guy captivated by my decoy late yesterday. He was fixated on it from 100 yds in. He came down wind of me at 15 yds and stood 25yds from the decoy but would not commit to coming out to fight. I didn't have a shot and would not have shot anyway because he has broken off his right g3 and right brow tine in the last 2 weeks.

Maybe he didn't want to fight because he has been broken up. I would like to see the deer that he has been fighting with. Anyway I don't think the hormones are raging or he would have confronted the decoy. I was shooting some video and hoping to see him wear out my decoy.

I had an different big deer at another spot ignore the decoy on Wednesday night too. Keep trying I guess.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

iccyman001 said:


> I'm out in the middle of cell hell and will be out here until Saturday night or Sunday night.
> I took good pics on my camera and will post those later. Until then you get the nasty cell phone pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084730


Congrats on a might fine buck there iccyman001!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Not a thing this morning tho the fact 3 hunters wallked in at daybreak and sat down just north of me. Probably didn't help things for me got to love public land hunting

Won't be able to Get back out till tomorrow morning now gots a hockey game to head to

Hoping for white stuff on the ground tomorrow maybe I can get a snow day buck


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Anybody sitting all day?


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Been sitting in stand in Atoka since this morning. Freezing cold with this wind, hoping that a doe will come in and pull a buck with her, no luck so far though.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Ahhh., The joy of spraying Buck Bomb in the swirling wind...


----------



## ozarkhunter88 (Jun 23, 2014)

Does this look like the same buck to yall?
I just found it today by one of my stands on my place north of salisaw


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Shoulda went this morning


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I sat until 11. Decided to call it a day.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Been in the stand near Prue/Sand Springs since 6am. 2 does and a nice buck so far. Buck was in the brush and too far away


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Ohhh Cattrapper........ what a stud. Hope he'll be back when you're there.

I had a good day. Deer under my stand when I got there at 5:45. Very cloudy and wouldn't get light forever. Had a young 8, doe, and little one under me when it got light enough to shoot. Drew on the little one and they all busted. I was confused because they didn't see me and I had the WIND on 'em. Then a deer behind me blew. I guess it saw me draw.. never knew it was there. The doe and little one came back very timid. I finally got a shot at the little one again at 25--shot right over it (jumped the string bad). They ran off to the north, then started circling around behind me (straight downwind). I was trying to get a bead on the little one again and they started looking over their shoulders. I caught movement and saw a buck coming, but I thought he was a pre-trophy that my daughters always rag me about if I kill. I was mad about missing the dink and still trying to get trying to get a shot on her at about 25. She was facing me and I didn't want to let down, so I just turned and plugged this guy at 37. Honestly thought he wasn't all that big. He ran off and I was kicking myself for shooting what I thought was just a dime-a-dozen buck. One hour later I went to him and for the first time in my life I had reverse ground shrinkage. He's my best bow buck to date and farthest shot. I'm tickled. He's got 2 tines broken off and another kicker by his left brow has been broken off for awhile. Looks like his left G-3 was broken today or last night.

It's windy as all get out here, but the deer are moving. I hauled off his carcass and saw 10 deer in less than 2 miles on the road. Better get out there. 

It's a good day.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice deer yokel.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

SD BowHunter said:


> Ahhh., The joy of spraying Buck Bomb in the swirling wind...


Yep. Did that once or twice earlier this week.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ozarkhunter88 said:


> View attachment 2085471
> View attachment 2085472
> View attachment 2085473
> 
> ...


Very well could be. Looks pretty close to your trail cam picture.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice deer yokel! Helluva exit wound too!

Couple doe, spike and a hog is all I have to show for 8 hours in the stand today.

Going back in the morning. I have to work Monday and then I'm off for the rest of the week.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Congrats yokel.. Like love those
bladed tines!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Man, this wind needs to GO AWAY!.:BangHead:.. I don't know if it's just me, but it seem like its been windy since Oct 1st. I'm tired of it. I always have fun when I'm in the woods, however, I want some nice calm, cold, quite morning hunts. The kind of mornings where you could hear the birds fart. Those types of hunts are relaxing.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Saw 2 nubbies I have had on camera since Sept. Tonight was the first time they showed up and stayed in the food plot without their mothers. I am assuming the nubbies have been booted out so the does can breed. That, I think speaks to the timing of where we are. Right before dark a 1.5 yr old 6 pt comes sniffing thur the plot and pushing the nubbies around. Also another sign of the rut phase.

Time in the woods will pay off shortly I think. 

No wind relief til Tuesday


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

SD BowHunter said:


> Man, this wind needs to GO AWAY!.:BangHead:.. I don't know if it's just me, but it seem like its been windy since Oct 1st. I'm tired of it. I always have fun when I'm in the woods, however, I want some nice calm, cold, quite morning hunts. The kind of mornings where you could hear the birds fart. Those types of hunts are relaxing.


Was telling my friend the other day that this is the crappiest wind I can remember. Whether too hard or swirling, it seems every sit has a wind issue?

Getting ready to head to the woods. Supposed to be a NE wind, but my money is on SW...LOL.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

S-OK near Ardmore: winds out of the NE as predicted. Had 2 does at 715...check out my estrus pee. No bucks in sight...no response to rattling or grunting. Anyone in the southern part seeing any rutting activity?


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

I've got 2 2 year olds goin ape**** crazy for estrus an can call


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

JustinKansas said:


> S-OK near Ardmore: winds out of the NE as predicted. Had 2 does at 715...check out my estrus pee. No bucks in sight...no response to rattling or grunting. Anyone in the southern part seeing any rutting activity?


I saw a buck after a doe in Seminole County last Monday. Things should start heating up down your way very soon.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm in huges county


----------



## conductorguy (Dec 21, 2013)

*A good day! 11-15-14*

Got it done today! Here are some pics of my best archery buck. I had an awesome day there was a hot doe or almost hot doe that was being chased by 5 different bucks. The smallest buck was a spike all the way up to a very nice heavy six point that chased the doe around me for 30 minutes i had several shot opportunities but I passed looking for a more mature buck. The biggest buck chased the doe off out of sight and the smaller bucks hung around my stand location posturing to one another but no fights broke out just some scraping and rubbing activity. 

About an hour later the buck I shot showed up with his nose to the ground following the path the doe had taken and after one look at his mature body and heavy antlers I decided to take him if the good Lord provided an opportunity. The mature buck was 80 yards out when he came in contact with the group of smaller bucks and he proceeded to assert his dominance by scraping and walking sideways at the smaller bucks. After some time of not being able to see him I made a few grunts with the hope of luring him in for a shot but to no avail, at this point I was getting worried as it had been 20 minutes or more since I had last seen him, did he slip past me in the woods or did he take a different path than the doe took? 

My worries were soon put to rest when I saw him angling away from me following the same path as the hot doe had taken earlier, but if he continued he would never be in bow range again. All hope was lost I figured I would never turn him from a doe trail but I gave it one last try with the grunt tube, a loud aggressive grunt to get his attention he stops and looks my way and I give him the buisness end of the grunt tube with a loud long challenge grunt that turned him in my direction! 

This is my favorite part, heart pounding I clip my release on the loop, 40 yards still coming muscle memory takes over as I draw my bow and come to anchor, 30 yards still coming and I have a perfect opening then at 18 yards I mouth a mehh to stop him and without thinking the pin floats just behind the crease in his shoulder and then the arrow is on it's way to a solid thwack right in the pump station, blood flies thru the cold morning air and my buck kicks higher than his head and I know it is over for him...

I'm almost sad as I watch him wobble and fall to the ground but I'm also glad for the experience the glory of witnessing one of God's great creations in his natural habitat and knowing that he will become food and a great memory, Thank you Lord for this deer!


----------



## johnlittle (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm a hour south of Ardmore. There has been 3 good bucks killed in the last week. I think this week coming is gonna be good. I passed a 130 8pt 2 nights ago. He was with 3 yearlings and a big 10 pt took momma doe to the thicket.


----------



## conductorguy (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

conductorguy said:


> View attachment 2085831


Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice buck, lots of character [emoji106]


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome buck!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Lot of movement in the SW. Had two different small bucks roll through grunting and pushing around the does that were in my area. No big boy yet.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

We have freezing rain and sleet here in OKC. Hope y'all are staying warm.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

What a buck, Conductorguy!!! Great write-up on the story too. Thanks. Best wishes.


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

Will the deer be moving in these light snow flurries? (Central Oklahoma)


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Ghostware said:


> Will the deer be moving in these light snow flurries? (Central Oklahoma)


I hope so... Cause if they're not, then I'm freezing my butt off for nothing [emoji301]


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Good luck you guys.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

my 10 yr old daughter tagged her 1st buck last nite with her crossbow as he checked a scrape, wasnt sure of her shot so we left it overnite darn yotes found it, she had hit it perfect doublelung.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice. She did good.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Great buck and story conductor guy enjoyed reading that story!

Tc2506,
Congrats to your young archer on her first buck. Sorry to see the yotes got to him first.
Tho you are teaching good habits when in doubt back out so you don't push'em and drastically reduce you chances of recovery. 


I had an uneventful day notta thing this morning and Sd bow hunter I think I could hear birds farting it was dead quite till 8-830 N wind picked up. Got down for lunch back out in the snow. I only had a small button buck show up. He didn't stay long once he got down wind of me. Tho I captured this video of him. Was sure hopin for another snow day harvest. Looks like I'll be waiting a bit longer for that. 
https://vimeo.com/112020305


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Beautiful buck TC. Tell the girl we're proud of her. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

JustinKansas said:


> S-OK near Ardmore: winds out of the NE as predicted. Had 2 does at 715...check out my estrus pee. No bucks in sight...no response to rattling or grunting. Anyone in the southern part seeing any rutting activity?


I hunt in the same area, bucks are running.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone get out in the snow this morning? Unfortunately, this was the only day this week that I had to work, so I missed out.

A buddy of mine's friend killed a nice one. Anyone have any action?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Friend of mine was out this morning had at least 4 good buck fighting over a hot doe. 
The big 8pt he was eyeballing got beat up and broke a tine or two off by a big 10pt. He got to watch all the action at around 50yds away.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

You guys are making me wish I lived closer to where I hunt so I could get out more.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

If you got any closer than I live to my hunting spot, you'd be living in the wood with the deer


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd probably never get anything done of that was the case.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I find it hard to do anything but hunt and work when they call me haha!


----------



## Ecfire (Nov 6, 2013)

I got this guy yesterday evening. It was a little strip of shrubs and trees that connect two larger strips of woods that I've been wanting to put a stand in for the last couple years but for some reason never did it. Last Friday after the morning hunt I put a stand in a tree that's right on the edge of the funnel. Yesterday evening (first time to hunt the set up) I got into to stand about 415 and rattled him in at 5:30. Shot him with Easton injections and grim reaper fatal steel. Hit him at about 12 yards and he ran about 20 yards and fell over dead. Watching him drop, exciting, not having to trail him in the wind,cold and night, priceless,


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats Ecfire!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Congrats Okies.

*great story there conductorguy.


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

just now watched a what appeared to be a solid 3.5yo buck chasing does around in an 80 hay meadow across the street from my job right here in okc.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

These west winds are killing me!!!!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Ecfire said:


> I got this guy yesterday evening. It was a little strip of shrubs and trees that connect two larger strips of woods that I've been wanting to put a stand in for the last couple years but for some reason never did it. Last Friday after the morning hunt I put a stand in a tree that's right on the edge of the funnel. Yesterday evening (first time to hunt the set up) I got into to stand about 415 and rattled him in at 5:30. Shot him with Easton injections and grim reaper fatal steel. Hit him at about 12 yards and he ran about 20 yards and fell over dead. Watching him drop, exciting, not having to trail him in the wind,cold and night, priceless,
> View attachment 2086910


Nice EC!!! I'd like to see a front pic of that buck. He looks wide..!!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Seemed like tonight would have been perfect. Just seemed. Sat from 4 til dark and only saw one small buck run thru my food plot. Thinking a bigger deer might be chasing him I picked up my bow and got ready. Just in time for a dog to come out at 30 yds. He looked kind of like a coyote............................next time he might look a lot like a coyote.

I was east of Norman. Had a buddy south of Norman and one south of Tecumseh and neither saw any movement.

Tomorrow...............................


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Is estrus spray from last year still good to use?


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

I've used it before. As long as it doesn't make contact with air it doesn't go bad. Least that's what I've been told.


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

Had a good weekend in SW OK. Didn't see any of my bigger bucks, but passed on 4 different young 8's, two of which were rattled in. Had several forkies and a six chasing and took a doe on Saturday morning.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats to everyones beautiful bucks and thank you for everyones congratulations.


Here are some better pics of my public land kill










I am so happy with this buck :teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


I am heading back out this weekend and I am very excited.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone hunting around the Jones/Choctaw area on the north Canadian river?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Ecfire said:


> I got this guy yesterday evening. It was a little strip of shrubs and trees that connect two larger strips of woods that I've been wanting to put a stand in for the last couple years but for some reason never did it. Last Friday after the morning hunt I put a stand in a tree that's right on the edge of the funnel. Yesterday evening (first time to hunt the set up) I got into to stand about 415 and rattled him in at 5:30. Shot him with Easton injections and grim reaper fatal steel. Hit him at about 12 yards and he ran about 20 yards and fell over dead. Watching him drop, exciting, not having to trail him in the wind,cold and night, priceless,
> View attachment 2086910


Congrats!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sat from 5:45 until 10:30 this morning. Truck said 12 degrees when I climbed out.

Didn't see a single deer. Had a friend hunting with me and he didn't see anything either. 

Only heard two shots all morning so apparently they weren't moving in other areas as well.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Sat from 5:45 until 10:30 this morning. Truck said 12 degrees when I climbed out.
> 
> Didn't see a single deer. Had a friend hunting with me and he didn't see anything either.
> 
> Only heard two shots all morning so apparently they weren't moving in other areas as well.


Heard two shots?

Someone rifle hunting early?


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Ol Okie, Are you living in the future? :wink: or is it that on any given day in Oklahoma there are at least two people gun hunting? The latter is probably an underestimate.

Headed to sit mid afternoon with the decoy out. South of Tecumseh.


----------



## garvinbassman (Oct 24, 2007)

I shot a very funky droptine buck sat eve. rattled when i first got into stand and a few minutes later my hunt was over. Im no computer guy so posting pics impossible, i can barely answer my smart phone.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

ol'okie said:


> Sat from 5:45 until 10:30 this morning. Truck said 12 degrees when I climbed out.
> 
> Didn't see a single deer. Had a friend hunting with me and he didn't see anything either.
> 
> Only heard two shots all morning so apparently they weren't moving in other areas as well.


Well they don't call us the sooner state for nothing.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice deer, Icyman. Congratulations.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

yokelokie said:


> Nice deer, Icyman. Congratulations.


Thank you very much.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Hunted from 9 to 1 today. 8 degrees when I started. Didnt see a deer til 11am. Had a doe pull a buck by me twice. Looked like a 120in 8 point. Pretty deer but didnt want to tag out on him. Ended up seeing a few more does before i headed out.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

spamking said:


> Heard two shots?
> 
> Someone rifle hunting early?


Fall turkey season is in till Friday and rifles are allowed. Could be coyote hunters or hog hunters too.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm in McCurtain County. 100% sure it was poachers. I'm just surprised it was only two shots...lol.

Hunted this afternoon and no sightings. That's 3 hunts in a row. 

3 more vacation days before rifle season. Hope to get my final buck on the ground soon.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> I'm in McCurtain County. 100% sure it was poachers. I'm just surprised it was only two shots...lol.
> 
> Hunted this afternoon and no sightings. That's 3 hunts in a row.
> 
> 3 more vacation days before rifle season. Hope to get my final buck on the ground soon.



Good luck. Are you holding out for anything specific or are you just going to shoot any decent buck?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> I'm in McCurtain County. 100% sure it was poachers. I'm just surprised it was only two shots...lol.
> 
> Hunted this afternoon and no sightings. That's 3 hunts in a row.
> 
> 3 more vacation days before rifle season. Hope to get my final buck on the ground soon.


That stinks.

Y'all hear about the hunter who got shot while dragging out a deer?

I think it was in New York.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

No sightings for me either from 3 til dark south of Tecumseh. Barely any pics eating in my food plot since Friday and none of the better bucks have been there. I think I better try in the woods. Probably chasing and eating acorns? Thought for sure they would be in the food plots after the snow melted off.

Yep, this game is hard.


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

iccyman001 said:


> Congrats to everyones beautiful bucks and thank you for everyones congratulations.
> 
> 
> Here are some better pics of my public land kill
> ...


Can you PM me what WMA you were at, I'm just curious. Thanks!

Ron


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> Good luck. Are you holding out for anything specific or are you just going to shoot any decent buck?


Holding out for 130 or better. Would prefer bigger than the 135 I shot earlier this year but will pull the trigger on something close! LOL

I've shot 4 deer with my bow so far. I usually hunt the local Little River Refuge late season and can always count on a doe then. Not sure if I want to be tagged out by the first of the year. Always enjoy getting into the woods in January.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats Icyman on a great buck!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Didn't even see a deer last night.....?....


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> I'm in McCurtain County. 100% sure it was poachers. I'm just surprised it was only two shots...lol.
> 
> Hunted this afternoon and no sightings. That's 3 hunts in a row.
> 
> 3 more vacation days before rifle season. Hope to get my final buck on the ground soon.


Yep... anyone near where I hunt that thinks rifle shots are anything but poaching or sighting in is surely a "glass-half-full-kind-of-guy."


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

rhino_81 said:


> Congrats Icyman on a great buck!


Thank you!



ol'okie said:


> Holding out for 130 or better. Would prefer bigger than the 135 I shot earlier this year but will pull the trigger on something close! LOL
> 
> I've shot 4 deer with my bow so far. I usually hunt the local Little River Refuge late season and can always count on a doe then. Not sure if I want to be tagged out by the first of the year. Always enjoy getting into the woods in January.


Good luck! I hope you see one! If you are able to outdo your 135 then that will be a nice buck. 




rhendrix said:


> Can you PM me what WMA you were at, I'm just curious. Thanks!
> 
> Ron


Sent


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

After I blew a shot yesterday on a nice mature buck, at 14 steps, I had this sister give me almost the same shot angle at 15 steps this am. Sometimes the confidence doe just has to bite the dust...and she'll eat good too.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Great traditional kill sinko!

Young 8 point came through chasing a doe at around 8:30 this morning. Made a couple passes. Got most of it on film.

Then the wind hit Mach 10.

Need some input:

I've got two places that are perfect for tomorrow morning's SE wind. #1 is the oak flat I hunted this morning and #2 is a pine plantation that has always been my go-to spot.

#1 has one thing going for it. A hot doe was running around there this morning with a young buck following her. Obviously, she could come back with a bigger buck in tow.

#2 is my honey hole. I've killed buck's out of it each of the past 3 years. I've haven't been able to hunt this spot with a SE wind most of the year. Always marginal wind.

My mind's telling me #1. But......#2's my honey hole....hard to stay out of there with the perfect wind.

What would ya'll do?


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I have favorite spots, but I always hunt what my mind/gut instinct is saying......

If you're mind is saying #1.... I pick spot number 1


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm finally gonna get back out in the woods this evening. Been sick since last Wednesday. Forecast is calling for a NNE wind where I'm at which is perfect for one of my public land spots. Seen a 130ish 8 point there last Tuesday. Wouldn't mind if he came back by


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks bud. That's what I needed to hear.


----------



## boomer22 (Dec 31, 2009)

Good luck fellas! Been in the stand since noonish and hoping for a fruitful afternoon!


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm gonna be leaving work here shortly and gonna try to get out this afternoon. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Good job with the recurve, Sinko. I missed at 20 with the Bear Grizzly 3 weeks ago... haven't taken it back since. Any deer at any range is a trophy with traditional gear. Good job.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

The weather channel obviously doesn't know East from West...!.. They called for a straight East wind and I've got every direction but that!...


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> The weather channel obviously doesn't know East from West...!.. They called for a straight East wind and I've got every direction but that!...


The news channel are affiliated with PITA. 
They set you up...


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

SD BowHunter said:


> The weather channel obviously doesn't know East from West...!.. They called for a straight East wind and I've got every direction but that!...


Yeah if they guys at the weather channel lived in biblical times they would have already been stoned for being false prophets!


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Shot a decent 8 off public at 5pm today. Wasn't the one I was after but it happened fast and he looked just like the bigger 8. Definitely some ground shrinkage but not too bad for public. 

Phone won't upload pics but I'll try later


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Shot a decent 8 off public at 5pm today. Wasn't the one I was after but it happened fast and he looked just like the bigger 8. Definitely some ground shrinkage but not too bad for public.
> 
> Phone won't upload pics but I'll try later


Congrats!!!! Very excited to see the pics.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

5 of us saw bucks chasing tonight in various places ... I had a extended chase 75 yards away with lots of grunts.. finally grunted him in and he only had one side and was too young. Fun night though.. I guess the rut is in full swing now... that the first hard chasing I have seen.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

LongArrows said:


> 5 of us saw bucks chasing tonight in various places ... I had a extended chase 75 yards away with lots of grunts.. finally grunted him in and he only had one side and was too young. Fun night though.. I guess the rut is in full swing now... that the first hard chasing I have seen.


Don't tell me that haha.... it needs to hold up until this weekend....

Cool that you got to see some action!


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

how many days or weeks will the rut last from here?


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hope this works.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you guys have much success with rattling antlers and grunt tubes in OK? What part of the state are you hunting? I've never had success with them and was wondering if it's just bad timing or They just don't work.

What about scents? Thinking about trying a Buck Bomb this weekend to try to draw in a big buck I saw the other day.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Hope this works.


What is that on his head?


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

For what its worth he was following a doe grunting the whole time. I think its close around these parts. I have not seen any actual chasing yet


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Here is a pic of the retrieval. Couldn't get a hold of a cart so I had to use the radio flyer. It worked incredibly well. Had to haul the deer just over a mile to the truck


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Awesome deer goldeneagle! I love the radio flyer!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice deer folks. All of them.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Colberjs said:


> What is that on his head?


Its a stick I used to prop him up. Closest thing I could find


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Here is a pic of the retrieval. Couldn't get a hold of a cart so I had to use the radio flyer. It worked incredibly well. Had to haul the deer just over a mile to the truck


Hilarious!!!!!!

I like it!


----------



## CrimzonRider (Nov 14, 2014)

Enjoyed all the great deer pics..especially the "lobster claw" buck few pages back.
All week seeing same single 1pointer.....like clockwork....no does
Gotta work Sat, Stay Safe & have a good hunt everyone.
(BTW...."Radio Flyer", pretty good idea....strap to top of deer...flip over....roll out)
CR


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hunted until noon today in the same spot where I saw the hot doe yesterday. No sightings all morning.

Came home for a quick bit and then headed back to another spot.


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

Colberjs said:


> Do you guys have much success with rattling antlers and grunt tubes in OK? What part of the state are you hunting? I've never had success with them and was wondering if it's just bad timing or They just don't work.
> 
> What about scents? Thinking about trying a Buck Bomb this weekend to try to draw in a big buck I saw the other day.


I rattled in two different young 8's last Friday. I was in a pretty open area and rattled blindly and both times within 30 seconds had a buck running at me. Passed on both, but it was fun to see. Last year I had a good 130'ish 8 checking does out in the neighbors wheat field. It was close to dark but I rattled and he came running. He came in range but I passed on him because it was getting late. The next morning, on the other side of the property I spotted the same buck about 200 yards away heading away from me. I grunted at him once and he turned around and headed straight to me. I lost visual of him when he entered the wooded shelter belt I was in, but within about 5 minutes of grunting at him he came right past me and I was able to shoot him at 12 yds. So yes... rattling and grunting do work in OK... I'm in SW OK. I've only tried scents a couple of times, not enough to say whether they work or not, but I haven't had any definite positive results with them.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Colberjs said:


> Do you guys have much success with rattling antlers and grunt tubes in OK? What part of the state are you hunting? I've never had success with them and was wondering if it's just bad timing or They just don't work.
> 
> What about scents? Thinking about trying a Buck Bomb this weekend to try to draw in a big buck I saw the other day.


Rattling seems to be hit and miss from year to year for me. 2006 was an awesome rattling year for me from late October till early December. I hunt a small tract of private land now, so I'm careful about not over-stressing it... don't rattle much any more. I call blind with a grunt tube if I'm hunting bucks, but not if I'm open to shooting a doe. If I see a buck I will sometimes snort-wheeze with success, but never do I snort-wheeze blind (not sure why this is my pattern). I've had bucks ignore a grunt call, but never ignore a snort wheeze. They don't always come to a snort wheeze, but they do not ignore it. The doe bleat can call is one of my favorites. Maybe it's just coincidence, but I often have deer (of all types) show up shortly after calling blind with the can. I used to use scents in moderation (a few times with success), but I've also spooked deer with scents, so I don't use them now that my hunting area is small. Best wishes.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Here is a pic of the retrieval. Couldn't get a hold of a cart so I had to use the radio flyer. It worked incredibly well. Had to haul the deer just over a mile to the truck


That is awesomesauce right there!!
Think I may get me one those to haul my next deer LMAO!


Great deer by the way congrats


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

It works great. I was unsure until the first tug and was shocked at how easy it was. Uneven ground was tricky though. Tipped over a lot but it sure beats dragging


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Colberjs said:


> Do you guys have much success with rattling antlers and grunt tubes in OK? What part of the state are you hunting? I've never had success with them and was wondering if it's just bad timing or They just don't work.
> 
> What about scents? Thinking about trying a Buck Bomb this weekend to try to draw in a big buck I saw the other day.


I haven't had success with rattling since the first time I did it over 10yrs ago. I tried it last week and alittle this week with no perceivable success. 

Tho my friend has been drawing bucks in where he is at. Which he has had a lot of chasing and fighting where he hunts. I also haven't seen doe since the end of October and the bucks I have seen are just Cruising except for the small 8pt I harvested. He was fighting a 3pt that he was buddied up with him.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I saw walfart had a cart on sell for $88 thought bout pick'n one up. Tho the radio flyer wagon would be multi purpose!

Tho I do enjoy draggin one back to the house as part of the experience and a great workout


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Check Craigslist. Got mine for $40


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

rhino_81 said:


> I saw walfart had a cart on sell for $88 thought bout pick'n one up. Tho the radio flyer wagon would be multi purpose!
> 
> Tho I do enjoy draggin one back to the house as part of the experience and a great workout



I just ordered one from Walmart online. I got an aluminum cart and a $20 Walmart gift card for $84 shipped to my house for free.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

hahaha I am picking one up too. It's such a great idea


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well somehow lost my pack two days ago when I shot my deer. I remember grabbing flashlights out when I parked. Never took the bag out of the bed of the truck but somehow it disappeared. Only thing I can figure is someone else showedshowed up and grabbed it out of the bed of the truck. Either that or I'm remembering wrong and left it laying on the ground. 

I'm gonna go hang out this evening and see if anyone might have picked it up if I actually left it.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Hope you find it.

I hide stuff from myself all of the time.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

> Do you guys have much success with rattling antlers and grunt tubes in OK? What part of the state are you hunting?


I hunt SE of OKC. I have had lots of success with calling. Bleat can, grunt tube, snort wheeze and rattling. I think maybe half the deer I have killed I have called to me in on fashion or another. I could post many stories of deer I have called in closer to get the shot I needed. It is MUCH easier to call a deer you can see. Blind calling is harder and has mixed results, but still works. They did a long study in Texas where every buck was collared and researchers could pinpoint where every buck on the property was at any given moment. When 2 guys rattled and then counted the deer that came only 50% of the deer that actually came were spotted by the two guys sitting together rattling. That means that in blind calling, you may only spot or see 25% to 50% of the bucks that respond. Nevertheless, it does kill deer but also educates some. There is so much to calling, paragraphs could be written about it, but when you are calling, you should think about what you are trying to imitate. Are you an aggressive buck claiming new territory? Are you a buck tending a hot doe? Are you two bucks fighting? Are you a lone doe ? Young buck trespassing? I believe that calling works in every state and is situational. It doesn't work on every deer but it works better than most people would ever think. I love watching bucks trying to find the deer that they think is making the calls. They are looking intently all around where I am, some of them highly pissed off about the snort wheeze... best part of hunting.


----------



## hogthumper (Nov 21, 2014)

I have also had great success with calling whitetails. Almost every buck I have killed has been 
responded to rattling, but has been exclusively in pre-rut. Do you also have success in rut or 
post rut to rattling?


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess the part that gets me is that I've only heard one buck grunting while hunting and he was a small six-point just humming to himself as he walked along. And never a peep out of a doe unless she's blowing out after seeing/smelling me. Because of that I really don't know what I'm trying to imitate other than some guy on TV. Lol


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Only one doe sighting last night and one this morning.

I got on stand this morning at 5:45. It started raining at 5:50. It stopped raining at 9:15. Even with a gamebrella, I was soaked!

Debating on whether to go back out tonight. Plan on hunting tomorrow but leaving the rifle at the house as usual. Good luck to everyone that heads out tomorrow. The deer should be on their feet with all the hunters hitting the woods.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Tagged out with a decent 8 point yesterday. Bucks chasing does everywhere. Great morning. Now going to spend a bunch of time squirrel hunting with my son.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Id go out Ol okie. Now is not the time to be skipping hunts...

Congrats Jeffreyhu, nice job. Any pics?

I am heading out in a few hour. The biologist who runs the place says they are still chasing!
I'm really hoping that gun season will push a lot of deer into the WMA. 


Good luck to everyone this weekend. Stay safe if you're guying to gun hunt. 

I'm going to try and throw a shaft down a 150+" Deers lung.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't get out until Sunday afternoon.

Congrats on your deer Jeffreyhu.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Got this big ole doe last night. She barley had any teeth left. 12yd shot and on video to boot. This morning I sat a feeder, not to shoot deer, and got to see 2 nice bucks. A 125 tending a doe and he looked like he was possessed and then a younger 120 that was sniffing around but would not follow where the first buck and the doe had gone off to. I got to hear grunting, snort wheezing and see some cool behavior. She ate at the feeder while he scraped, drooled, used a licking branch and did a rattling sort of low grunt. The platform of my stand is 7' off the ground and all three of these deer were at one time within 12' of my tree. All action was between 7:30 and 8:30. South of Lindsey, OK


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

GoDoe said:


> View attachment 2090477
> 
> 
> Got this big ole doe last night. She barley had any teeth left. 12yd shot and on video to boot. This morning I sat a feeder, not to shoot deer, and got to see 2 nice bucks. A 125 tending a doe and he looked like he was possessed and then a younger 120 that was sniffing around but would not follow where the first buck and the doe had gone off to. I got to hear grunting, snort wheezing and see some cool behavior. She ate at the feeder while he scraped, drooled, used a licking branch and did a rattling sort of low grunt. The platform of my stand is 7' off the ground and all three of these deer were at one time within 12' of my tree. All action was between 7:30 and 8:30. South of Lindsey, OK


Cool. Congrats.

Sounds like a great morning.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Great doe, Cograts 
Those old nannys can be tough to kill.


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

That's a big doe alright. Hot dang!


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

My buck from yesterday. He came by me three times chasing does before I got a shot. I was on the ground in a ghillie suit and the shot was about 10 yards. The slick trick did a number on him and he died within sight. Very pleased with him and my buck season is now over. Going to enjoy sleeping in a bit and then spending some time in the field with my 8yr old son.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## johnlittle (Jun 4, 2013)

It's been really slow for me for about a week. Only saw 2 does all week. Last week there were deer everywhere. Hopefully it pickes up for me


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

jefferyhu, 
Congrats that's a nice buck!

GoDoe,
that's one big ol'doe! Congrats!


Been striking out all week. Haven't seen anything moving. Thought for sure today they would on the move with rain coming. Tho we never got any here. Plan to hit it in the morning bow in hand like I always do shot 2 of my biggest bucks during rife season so fingers crossed. 

Good luck to everyone headed out in the morning! Be safe hopefully the idiots are few and far between.


----------



## BowmanFLOK (Nov 10, 2013)

Hunted last 2 days out west near Erick. Shot a doe this AM but it's been very slow. Every Doe I have seen has had a fawn or 2 still with them. I'm thinking they may be locked down. Hoping the Cavalry will bust them out of it. I've only seen 2 young bucks and 1 cruising shooter at 70yds so far. Anybody else out my way?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

BowmanFLOK said:


> Hunted last 2 days out west near Erick. Shot a doe this AM but it's been very slow. Every Doe I have seen has had a fawn or 2 still with them. I'm thinking they may be locked down. Hoping the Cavalry will bust them out of it. I've only seen 2 young bucks and 1 cruising shooter at 70yds so far. Anybody else out my way?


Might be heading out near Leedey after Thanksgiving.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm out in thick thick fog right now. 
I've honestly never hunted fog before, so I have no clue what the deer are doing in it. 

Good luck to everyone this weekend


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

BowmanFLOK said:


> Hunted last 2 days out west near Erick. Shot a doe this AM but it's been very slow. Every Doe I have seen has had a fawn or 2 still with them. I'm thinking they may be locked down. Hoping the Cavalry will bust them out of it. I've only seen 2 young bucks and 1 cruising shooter at 70yds so far. Anybody else out my way?


I am out near you


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

i dont no whats going on with the deer movement, for 2 weeks i,ve been seeing rut activity 1 day and zilch the next,,, we havent seen a thing this morning, only shots i,ve heard are duck hunters, not a rifle shot 1. its just starting to sprinkle in my area, may go grab a bite n head back out at noon. i,m out west also bout 35 miles s/w of weatherford


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Just got in from opening morning rifle hunt with my son. 2 does and 1 coyote and one real nice buck. The good buck (140s) hopped the fence onto the neighbors and 2 shots rang out minutes later. i think they killed him. I couldnt have because I was tagged out but I would have liked a shot at him next yr...


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad in not the only one who saw weird deer movement, it was very hot one day then cold the next. Felt like a Katy Perry song.


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

gorilla_psu said:


> Big bucks are moving in ne OK. Had this dude cruise past at 50 yards this morning. Couldn't get his attention. Almost cried.


Nowata county?


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ended up going last night but didn't see anything.

Had to work at my tire shop this morning. My partner took off for the opening of rifle so I ran things.

Fixing to head out this evening at about 2:30.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

It's pouring at my daughter's soccer game in Harrah.


----------



## gorilla_psu (Sep 8, 2005)

CRX OKIE said:


> Nowata county?


Yep. Hopefully he survives all the notorious road hunters over the next two weeks


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Very foggy and windy day. 
Nothing moving over here. Maybe tomorrow will turn out better. 


Do you all have rams in Oklahoma? I had one show up on camera and can't tell if it's suppose to be on a farm or wild. 
He looks pretty skinny, I'm thinking wild...


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

iccyman001 said:


> Very foggy and windy day.
> Nothing moving over here. Maybe tomorrow will turn out better.
> 
> 
> ...


i aint never seen a wild ram here in Ok. most likely somebodies farm animal running loose. might taste good though...


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Never seen a ram in the wild, that's for sure.

I'm beginning to think that all the deer have went in to hibernation.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

My brother and his boys saw some on their feet out by Leedey today, but never could get close enough for a shot.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

iccyman001 said:


> Very foggy and windy day.
> Nothing moving over here. Maybe tomorrow will turn out better.
> 
> 
> ...


my buddy saw several aoudadad (sp) sheep south of lonewolf last year, landowner told him they could have been from a farm at some point, but they had been running wild on his place for a couple years. saw lots of deer on their feet last nite thanks to 2 great danes chassing them all over the country side grrrrrr, good luck to everyone


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Purcell, Norman and Tribbey saw nothing moving. I hunted until 11 in east Norman and had buddies in the other 2 locations listed. 1 small doe was the only deer sighted by the three parties. 

Out smarted again!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Hoping to go out in an hour or so.


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

gorilla_psu said:


> Yep. Hopefully he survives all the notorious road hunters over the next two weeks


We must know one another. Good luck on him.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Can't remember the last time I hunted in a t-shirt during November .... if ever.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok. I'm in a hoodie now.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll post a picture of this ram/sheep/thing when I get home. 

This weather is driving me and the deer bonkers. Today was day two of dense fog early in the morning. Then around 9:40 the sun ate through and it went to about 60 degrees. I went in real quick and came back out to 28mph winds and a buck walking on the side of the dirt road at 11am.... 
This weekend has messed with me a good amount.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep. Seen a lot of turkey this evening, but no deer yet.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

spamking said:


> Yep. Seen a lot of turkey this evening, but no deer yet.


Good luck. Hopefully something comes in for you.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Saw a doe right before dark and the wind picked up. Hopefully my daughter will get her first deer in the morning.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

This weekend was tough indeed. My network of buddies hunting 5 different farms in NW OK mostly saw little to nothing. One doe and one 2.5 yr old buck was all that we had to show for the last 3 days. Fortunately, bucks should be out seeking again soon once this period of lockdown is over. Good luck fellas.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tonight, a buddy and I hunted some public land nearby and had this bruiser come by at 5:00. I drew back on him while he was headed in but he came straight at me. Stopped underneath my tree and was really testing the air. Decided he didn't like it, turned and took two bounces back the way he came. He ended up quartering away at about 5 yards. I put my pin on him. Let it settle and thwwaack! He high kicked and took off running, blood gushing out. 

My friend was set up 60 yards away. He never saw the deer but heard the shot and him running away. We both agreed that he had piled up within 100 yards.

We got down, put our stands together and walked back to the truck. I let him stay at the truck while I went back in, just in case someone drove by and decided to help themselves to our stands.

The buck only ran about 70 yards. One of the biggest bodied deer I've killed. His rack was busted up from fighting and apparently some type of injury while he was in velvet. Lots of character!

























Well I'm tagged out on bucks for the year. Still have one more doe tag but I don't know if I have enough room in my three freezers....LOL.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## conductorguy (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

nice buck, congrats!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Cool buck!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Awesome job! Cool buck


----------



## conductorguy (Dec 21, 2013)

*My Son scores big!*

Here are some pics of my sons buck that he got in Missouri it was a great father son hunt, we belly crawled up for the shot and he closed the deal with a perfect shot!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

conductorguy said:


> Here are some pics of my sons buck that he got in Missouri it was a great father son hunt, we belly crawled up for the shot and he closed the deal with a perfect shot!


Cool. Tell him congrats.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Awesome buck! Congrats to your son!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Cograts to you and your son! Great buck


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Great buck for your boy. Congrats to him!!!!


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Best bow buck to date killed Friday afternoon


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

My daughter killed her first deer this morning.










Had a nice buck come in earlier but a stupid pig scared him off.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

spamking said:


> My daughter killed her first deer this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man thats awesome. Great times there. congrats to her!!!!


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

What is the status of the rut in central Oklahoma? Big boys still coming out in daytime? I'm off work Tuesday and Wednesday and hoping to see some big deer.


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

*Big 8 Down*

Was able to seal the deal last Wednesday evening. Movement didn't start until the last 30 minutes of the hunt. I had 6 does, 4 fawns and a spike within bow range when I heard the unmistakable sound of a fight right above me. Few minutes later this guy walked up to check the does. Shot him at 25 yards, broadside. He went 50 yards. This is the 3rd buck I've killed with the "Ulmer Edge" and I've got to tell you I am thoroughly impressed. Each of them were done within seconds and none of them made it more than 50 yards. This buck was 1 of 4 target bucks on my place. He happens to be the smallest of the 4, but I'm tickled to have taken him.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Great deer man


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

jeffreyhu said:


> Man thats awesome. Great times there. congrats to her!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

dalejbrass said:


> Was able to seal the deal last Wednesday evening. Movement didn't start until the last 30 minutes of the hunt. I had 6 does, 4 fawns and a spike within bow range when I heard the unmistakable sound of a fight right above me. Few minutes later this guy walked up to check the does. Shot him at 25 yards, broadside. He went 50 yards. This is the 3rd buck I've killed with the "Ulmer Edge" and I've got to tell you I am thoroughly impressed. Each of them were done within seconds and none of them made it more than 50 yards. This buck was 1 of 4 target bucks on my place. He happens to be the smallest of the 4, but I'm tickled to have taken him.


Nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Some great deer have been harvested this week!


Congrats to everyone that has connected especially the first timers!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

COngrats on the buck Duckman!!!

Story?


Spamking, you must be so pumped!!! Congrats to you and your daughter! Her smile says it all


Dalejbrass, that is a beautiful 8! Great buck


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Guys, is this a mule deer or giant WT? Hybrid?
I am still not good at picking out a mule deer.

Don't mind the camera dates, this was a couple days ago.


Regardless, he is a tank


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

West of Elmore City tonight and nothing moving. I was 100 yds from feeder and it went off at 4:15 and no deer came to it before dark. Another slow outing.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

iccyman001 said:


> Guys, is this a mule deer or giant WT? Hybrid?
> I am still not good at picking out a mule deer.
> 
> Don't mind the camera dates, this was a couple days ago.
> ...


I've heard of folks killing mulies out in NW Oklahoma. Hard to tell though. Aren't mulies ears bigger than a WT?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

GoDoe said:


> West of Elmore City tonight and nothing moving. I was 100 yds from feeder and it went off at 4:15 and no deer came to it before dark. Another slow outing.


I went this evening and didn't see anything but turkey and a coyote.

The wind was awful most of the time I was out.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

spamking said:


> I've heard of folks killing mulies out in NW Oklahoma. Hard to tell though. Aren't mulies ears bigger than a WT?


That is what I thought too. I have picture of mule deer does and you can tell how giant there ears are. This buck doesn't seem like he has that big of ears to me, but I could be wrong.
That is also why I am wondering if it might be a hybrid.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

That's a mulie look at the tail. And the ears are laid back, I see mulie all the time on our farm around the arnett shattuck areA


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> That's a mulie look at the tail. And the ears are laid back, I see mulie all the time on our farm around the arnett shattuck areA


Thank you Tke_bowhunter.
Its crazy to see the difference in the deer. Body mass and antler wise.


----------



## conductorguy (Dec 21, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who has killed a deer and a special congrats on the first timers!


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

iccyman001 said:


> COngrats on the buck Duckman!!!
> 
> 
> > Buck came from out near Choctaw . He was a redemption buck I had shot a stud the night before . I'm assuming I just bounced the arrow off top of his spine though when he ducked string . Cause he acted spine shot and rolled and flipped down a hill out of sight before I could stick him again . An hour later I sneak back in to look he drug his self 75 yards up and got up with very little blood , that I eventually lost . Took of work the next morning to look and find nothing . Go on into work and can't think straight all day just eating on me . So soon as I'm off head out set the same stand whole time thinking this is never gonna work and the good Lord blessed me with this guy at 10 yards he actually walked under my stand . Best to date after living here 3 years after moving from my home state of Georgia it feels awsome to actually get 3 deer down longest dry spell for me


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

this my biggest buck to date one Thursday night was as big as this one which makes me sick


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Yea when you see the 2 side by side it's incredible the size difference, the ears are much bigger but do are the bodies!


----------



## CrimzonRider (Nov 14, 2014)

Pretty Cool Mount!

Deer starting to move!! Just seen decent 8pt standing 20 yards from doe in center of 160ac wheat field 15mins ago.
Hunted last night, 2 little does, 1pt & 6pt.

Per the mulie talk, 2 years ago I seen a 4x3 in a river bottom just a bouncin'.

Coolest thing I ever saw.
IMHO Pretty Rare though in N Central.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Heading back out in a little while. Hopefully I'll see some movement.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Haven't been on here to recap my hunts in a while. I hunted morning & evening 11/12, saw a shooter (first picture below) chasing a doe and could not get him to slow down or stop. 11/13, 11/15, 11/16 saw a shooter (2nd picture below) 70 yards away would not come to calls. The first half of hunting was action packed every day, saw bucks chasing does every day. Then hunted 11/19, 11/20, 11/21, 11/22 & 11/23. Really slow the 2nd go around but did see one shooter however I was unsure what buck it was. He was chasing that was 11/19. That was 1 of maybe 5 deer I saw in the last 5 days. Went 2 entire days without seeing a single deer which was shocking.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Assuming by your name you're hunting Grant County?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, nice bucks!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

bigracklover said:


> Assuming by your name you're hunting Grant County?


Actually nope! My first name is Grant. I hunt central OK, within an hours drive from OKC.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Here is that ram thing I was talking about on my camera....

any guesses?


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

congrats to all who has had success this year in OK. I'm hoping to get out before season ends but have a newborn that will be here on Friday so not sure how many hunting passes I will get.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

That is an aoudad ram. Saw a huge buck bedded in the wide open watching a doe feed of HWY 75 down by Henryetta. What stage of the rut are you guys seeing?


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

LIV2HNTOK said:


> That is an aoudad ram. Saw a huge buck bedded in the wide open watching a doe feed of HWY 75 down by Henryetta. What stage of the rut are you guys seeing?


We have so many doe in cherokee county you cant tell what phase we are in. I would guess breeding or trolling between doe but I have seen many doe groups and no chasing.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

LIV2HNTOK said:


> That is an aoudad ram. Saw a huge buck bedded in the wide open watching a doe feed of HWY 75 down by Henryetta. What stage of the rut are you guys seeing?


Very interesting. I don't know what I would have done if I saw this thing in my stand!
Do they have a season for them?


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

iccyman001 said:


> Very interesting. I don't know what I would have done if I saw this thing in my stand!
> Do they have a season for them?


It is considered an exotic/non native species, shoot it if you want.They have free range aoudad is west texas. Most likely escaped from a high fence. They can scale 10 foot fences. Looks mature, but like someone sawed the back curl of his horns off. Cool animals


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd put a arrow in that ram!!!!!!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Saw a buck with his nose to the ground heading away from me. Then saw five doe right after I saw him.

Maybe tomorrow morning ...


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I hope this deer activity holds up until the weekend. The weather is going to be nasty warm, but I am hoping to get a crack at another nice deer.


As for the ram, he better not show up either :wink: He would make a fine european mount


----------



## johnlittle (Jun 4, 2013)

Saw several deer this evening after at least a week of slow sits. I've got 2 does and my 1st ever archery elk in the freezer. Just need that big buck to step out now. Passed a real nice 8pt 2 weeks ago. He was young with a lot of potential. What are you guys seeing?


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Guided 3 people to success so far this week, but no luck myself. 6 deer sightings in 16 hrs of personal hunting time so far. But my Dad took a very mature and interesting buck with a rifle on Monday morning.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice deer.

Didn't see a blasted thing this morning.


----------



## conductorguy (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice deer there he has some cool character yokelokie.


----------



## conductorguy (Dec 21, 2013)

*My son got a nice one!*

My son Seth connected with a great buck while we were hunting together in our blind. The Lord has been good to us! 11 points with lots of mass.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

OkieGrant said:


> Actually nope! My first name is Grant. I hunt central OK, within an hours drive from OKC.



Gotcha.. I hunt in that county reason I was asking


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats to you guys on them nice bucks


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

conductorguy said:


> My son Seth connected with a great buck while we were hunting together in our blind. The Lord has been good to us! 11 points with lots of mass.


Great buck . Well I'm gonna go try to kill a doe tonight basically just a scouting mission tonight . Head home to georgia tomorrow hopefully put one down there too


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

conductorguy said:


> My son Seth connected with a great buck while we were hunting together in our blind. The Lord has been good to us! 11 points with lots of mass.


Awesome conductorguy. I would love to see my son get something like that. What a memory.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

conductorguy said:


> My son Seth connected with a great buck while we were hunting together in our blind. The Lord has been good to us! 11 points with lots of mass.


Very nice. Congrats to Seth!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Looking like i'm going to get out on turkey day this year in the morning for a quick hunt. Three years ago I took this guy on Turkey day morning w/ rifle so this day always gives me hope.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's a hoss


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

conductorguy said:


> My son Seth connected with a great buck while we were hunting together in our blind. The Lord has been good to us! 11 points with lots of mass.


GREAT BUCK! Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow Okiegrant


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

While I was out this morning trying to get a doe with my boy I had a ton of mallards come into the pond where we were hunting. Breaking out the 12 gauge in the morning!!!


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

bigracklover said:


> This weekend was tough indeed. My network of buddies hunting 5 different farms in NW OK mostly saw little to nothing. One doe and one 2.5 yr old buck was all that we had to show for the last 3 days. Fortunately, bucks should be out seeking again soon once this period of lockdown is over. Good luck fellas.


I'd assume I'm part of this network lol
And yes we hunted sat-wed and saw very little. Wednesday morning we saw the most activity but all does. Saw one buck that might have been a shooter. He popped out of the grass for a few seconds and vanished. One of the worst gun openers I've ever seen out there.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Been very slow season so far a few does small bucks plenty of hogs got one beginning of season saw a little movement today first time so hopefully things pick up........


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Think most the movement around me is at night. Had 2 deer show up after shoot able light. Got a few trail cam pic from a friend nice 8pt that looks a bit rutty to me.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Looking at mondays giant temp drop, I kind of want to take it off and hunt.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

iccyman001 said:


> Looking at mondays giant temp drop, I kind of want to take it off and hunt.


Yep.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Happy Turkey Day Guys!!

I had hoped for a thanksgiving deer hut atlas I just got to see 2 yotes chasing a rabbit for dinner tho they weren't fast enough. Had they got close enough Id stuck one. Now it time to eat eurly and head to work this evening hopin I get off in time to hunt tomorrow!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

rhino_81 said:


> Happy Turkey Day Guys!!
> 
> I had hoped for a thanksgiving deer hut atlas I just got to see 2 yotes chasing a rabbit for dinner tho they weren't fast enough. Had they got close enough Id stuck one. Now it time to eat eurly and head to work this evening hopin I get off in time to hunt tomorrow!


Good luck if you head out tomorrow!

I'll be hunting in a tank top all this weekend


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Be better than the frozen toes I had this morning haha!
Be able to break out the flipflops haha!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Might have to bust out a kiddy pool and hunt from that. Should keep my scent down :banana:


Tomorrow will be interesting though. I am hiking in super early in the morning, probably a good two miles from any road. If I drop something I'll be performing the quickest gut/cape you've ever heard of.
Those warm temps always worry me with meat spoilage.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah one reason I always shy'd away from hunting in Oct early. Hot weather means your on a timer to recover the animal or chance loosing it to spoilage.

Kiddy pool ground blind now that's and idea. You should patent that haha


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Took my buddy that has just taken up bowhunting to my public land honey hole. I'm already tagged out on bucks, so I put him in the prime spot. At 7:00 on the dot, I heard him shoot and heard a deer crash. 

A little back story, he killed his first deer with a bow(doe) on his first hunt of the year. We actually doubled up that day. Since then, he's missed one doe and that's it. He's put a lot of time in the stand but nothing to show for it. He was lucky enough to be hunting with me when I killed my two bucks. Lucky for me because I had help dragging them out...LOL.

Anyway, back to the story.

Right after the shot, he texted me "Buck down"..."!!!!!". I told him that I had heard the deer crash and he said he could actually see where it was laying.

We waited an hour and then climbed down. He said he thought it was a 4 point. When we recovered the buck, it was actually a 7 point. He was stoked!

I'll try to get pics uploaded later on.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Took my buddy that has just taken up bowhunting to my public land honey hole. I'm already tagged out on bucks, so I put him in the prime spot. At 7:00 on the dot, I heard him shoot and heard a deer crash.
> 
> A little back story, he killed his first deer with a bow(doe) on his first hunt of the year. We actually doubled up that day. Since then, he's missed one doe and that's it. He's put a lot of time in the stand but nothing to show for it. He was lucky enough to be hunting with me when I killed my two bucks. Lucky for me because I had help dragging them out...LOL.
> 
> ...


Cool. Tell him congrats.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats to your buddy and that's awesome you've assisted with two deer now. I bet your friend is hooked.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

He is beyond hooked. He's ready to go back so he can remember what it feels like to pass up on a deer...LOL.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

What is great is they are both bow kills. He is off to a great start and has a great teacher!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

This little dorky forky won't leave me alone and there is a 115/120" buck that keeps coming by to give me shots. Every pass they get harder not to shoot haha. 

Random question, but does anyone have any official cy Curtis bucks in the book?
If I remember right, it's 135" minimum.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Had a decent 8 pt. come running at a doe decoy Wednesday evening. He was messing around with a group of does then when he spotted the decoy he came to it in a hurry. I let him go hoping he will make it till next year. Still holding out for a bigger buck that I've seen a couple times.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Took with my rifle but still cool.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice buck! Congrats!

What's in the bottle? Also, what's hanging from the winch hook?


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Doe pee and it's just a tether that hangs from the hook.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Great buck!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice buck. Congrats okie helping your friend get one.


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

iccyman001 said:


> This little dorky forky won't leave me alone and there is a 115/120" buck that keeps coming by to give me shots. Every pass they get harder not to shoot haha.
> 
> Random question, but does anyone have any official cy Curtis bucks in the book?
> If I remember right, it's 135" minimum.


yes it is a 135" minimum.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes I have a buck in the cy Curtis


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I just shot my target buck!!!!!!!!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I am scrambling for ice! Story coming soon


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Awesome iccy! Hurry up with the story and pics!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> Awesome iccy! Hurry up with the story and pics!


I probably won't be near internet tonight. 
I'm on my phone. I took good pictures of him. 

Old and mature 10 point probably 5-6 years old and rack has some palmation...
Without over scoring, I am thinking over 150 with no deductions.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow! Congrats! Sounds like a stud!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Super nice deer Conductorguy and Pdawg. Very nice. congratulations for sure


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats iccyman on the buck. Looking fwd to seeing it today.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

View attachment 2095999
ñ
View attachment 2096000


Teaser pics


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Very nice congrats


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks good brother


----------



## jrodscustoms (Dec 13, 2013)

first archery buck 9 point could not be happier grant county


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats jrod! Nice one!

Congratulations iccy! That's a stud!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Just measured 3 times and rounded down. 
164"

Pics and crazy story coming.


----------



## johnlittle (Jun 4, 2013)

Shot a decent 10pt yesterday. I've passed several Bucks this yr and it was time for a buck kill. The good lord has been good to me this yr. started with my 1st ever elk with my bow in September. 2 does with my bow and now a 10pt buck with the rifle. Good luck to all. Saw a lot of chasing still last few days.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Please don't mind the mid back shot. That was shot number two. #1 shot was the kill shot, but #2 mad it quicker. He dropped 15 yards in front of me and I wanted him dead quick.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Awesome buck congrats


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

cattrapper said:


> Awesome buck congrats


Thank you!


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Dude! You're having a hell of a year! Congrats..I'll PM you in a bit.


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome bucks! Gettn me excited for 2 weeks when I hit the Red river area


----------



## conductorguy (Dec 21, 2013)

Iccyman that is a monster buck! Love the symmetry! Congrats!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks Conductorguy, I am stoked! That was part of the reason I chose to chase this deer. 
I cannot wait to see how he looks after the taxi is done with him!


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

great buck iccyman, congrats to you. i got my target buck this week also, i,ll copy the story out of crossbow section and paste it in here,


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

i,ll start from the begining of my season, 2 weeks before our bow opener i was able to lease a place i,ve always looked at and said to myself boy if i could just hunt that i'd have it made, i huredly set stands/trail cameras and backed out til opening day, checked trail cams no mature deer at all, weeks went on and still nothing i,m getting very discouraged at this point. on october 21 i got a phone call from my dad he said bud ( thats what he called me) and i heard the phone hit something i tried to call back and no answer so i called my mom and she went to find him, she came back to phone and told me that my dad passed away, a couple days later i went to check trail cams and had a pic of a mature big bodied buck with a messed up rack i looked at the time and date and it was exactly 1 hr after my father had passed, i lost it i new 100% that dad had sent this ole boy down for me, i,ve hunted him hard and i,ll say he,s the smartest ole buck i,ve ever hunted and very rarely caught a glimse of him, i had some other mature deer with larger racks show up as weeks progressed, but i wanted this buck and only he would do, forward to this morning, i dont normaly gun hunt havent in years, but this morning i took my 13yr old stepson out for opening weekend of rifle season i thought to myself what the heck i,ll take dads ole 270wby along just in case he needs some back up, long story short the ole bruiser came out at first light running a doe around at about 150yds, i grabbed my stepsons leg and said get your gun up, he was sound asleep and the buck was headed away, i quickly woke him and tried to get him on the buck wich is now over 200yds away, he couldnt find it in his scope and he says you shoot it, well here he is a true warrior, missing a eye, split ears, mass, and a huge body for these parts, he dressed out at 230lbs, and taxidermist aged him this afternoon @ 8.5 yrs old
thanks dad, i mis you, love Bud


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about your fathers passing TC.


He definitely sent you a fantastic buck though, that thing is a brute.
It looks like he has two tree trunks growing from his head, he's very thick.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks iccyman, i,ve killed some big bucks in OK and KS with my bow, but even though it was with a gun this 1 with out a doubt means the most to me, i,m getting him mounted in his natural demeanor(sp) told taxi dont fix anything on his cape, even leaving the missing eye out.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

He's a fighter. An 8.5 year old buck is impressive.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Great story. Sorry for your loss. I lost my dad in October and my sister in September. Do I know what you going through.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

i,d been showing pics to taxidermist all season he figured him to be 6.5 or 7.5 and said HOLY COW when he found him to be 8.5, since taking him a local guy here in town has shown me pics of him up to 6.5 then he disapered, guess thats when he moved up to my place, his racks always had that bare beam on his left.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

sorry for your loss cattrapper, prayers sent your way


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Saw a real nice buck with a doe 15 miles from the red river on i35 yesterday around 11AM. Looked like continued rut action.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Real nice bucks, congrats to y'all


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nothing but does this morning. Wind picked up at 8 and I'm guessing the deer were blown into Kansas?


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

You'll get it done ol'okie!

Now that I am done with buck tags, I would like to see some temp drops and I'll go hunt some does!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been meaning to ask. For those of you who got the Cy Curtis bucks scored, could they be done after they are mounted? Or did you have to let it dry, them measure, then it's mounted?


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

You can do it after its mounted


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Great bucks guys!!! Them are some studs. Happy for yall!!!!


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

been some great bucks taken in the past few days.. congrats to you guys! I just haven't been seeing much lately. I think the wind is really keeping them locked down.


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

Here's my best to date taken a coulpe weeks ago. Right base is 5.5 in and left is 4.5. Should score well! Gonna wait the 60 days drying period.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

Congrats guys. Man there are some really nice bucks coming in. Seems like many more than before gun season. I need to get back out there.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Robbie, that is a beautiful buck!
I'm already going to throw out my guess and say he will gross right around 160"


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Robbie Thompson said:


> View attachment 2097782
> Here's my best to date taken a coulpe weeks ago. Right base is 5.5 in and left is 4.5. Should score well! Gonna wait the 60 days drying period.


Wow, congrats! Did you kill him in sapulpa?


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

iccyman001 said:


> Robbie, that is a beautiful buck!
> I'm already going to throw out my guess and say he will gross right around 160"


Thanks! I guessed mid 150's at least.


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

jonshaff said:


> Wow, congrats! Did you kill him in sapulpa?


We have a lease south of Bristow. We try to manage it very well, and this is the results! Paying off well I'd say!


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Great buck Robbie. He is a brute!!!!!


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Robbie Thompson said:


> View attachment 2097782
> Here's my best to date taken a coulpe weeks ago. Right base is 5.5 in and left is 4.5. Should score well! Gonna wait the 60 days drying period.


Impressive! Great job!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm thinking I'll be heading out again soon to look for a doe and then maybe call it a year! 
I'm already looking forward to when they drop their sheds so I can go do some hiking.


----------



## conductorguy (Dec 21, 2013)

Congrats to everyone on the nice bucks taken! 

Praying for tc2506 and cattrapper I know it's hard to lose loved ones.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good luck in Texas, grant.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

iccyman001 said:


> Good luck in Texas, grant.


Thanks! I think at the least I'll get on some hogs and shoot a doe or more! Should be fun I haven't let an arrow fly on a deer in a while.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't blame you. I don't want to call it quits yet. I shot the two bucks, I would like to pull a doe too!


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

Robbie thats a dandy buck, congrats


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Looks like nobody is hunting. I hunted Tues, Wed and Thur outside of Seiling. In 4 sits I saw 2 deer and poked a hole in one of those. A nice mature doe that a local family needed in the worst way. 

Everyone I talk to out there is just not seeing many deer and there aren't many stories floating around from gun hunters either. I guess I got lucky. Wed afternoon in the stand and at 3:25 I looked down at my watch after shooting this doe. Got the radio ear buds out of my ears just in time to hear her crash. From my tree I could see the blood trail 50 yds away. 

Recovered here and field dressed in the daylight. That was nice. Seeing deer moving at night on my cameras out there and in Stephens County also. Seems like a weird year.

John


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been dying to get out for another hunt, but work and school has been consuming most of my time. I will probably get out for one more hunt this year around Christmas. 

Congrats on your doe.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

What do you guys estimate his inside spread at?


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's another pic


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

You know the best way for my to tell :wink:

Honestly.... I'd put him at 28"-30".....
Pics are never easy to judge

He is a older deer for sure...


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

*doe mission*

Shoot these does Monday evening. All within about a hour and a half. I have doubled several times but never tripled. Still got 2 tags left an looking for a big one..... Pittsburg county, hoyt carbon matrix, gt, rage chisel tips, all 3 deer within 60 yards of where shot. Made for a long night of skinning.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

I hope your right. If he comes to that feeder in the morning I'm gonna ground check him.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

cattrapper said:


> I hope your right. If he comes to that feeder in the morning I'm gonna ground check him.


I had a friend shoot a 26" wide a few days ago and yours is wider....






b0hunt3r29 said:


> Shoot these does Monday evening. All within about a hour and a half. I have doubled several times but never tripled. Still got 2 tags left an looking for a big one..... Pittsburg county, hoyt carbon matrix, gt, rage chisel tips, all 3 deer within 60 yards of where shot. Made for a long night of skinning.



b0hunt3r29, FANTASTIC job! That is great! Congrats to you and I am sure your freezer is very happy.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Godoe, I just saw your thread and was unaware of Oklahoma's program. DO you have a list of butchers that are a part of the program. I would love to be a part of it.


----------



## josephvidacak (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Fellas! I'm a newbie on archery talk and even more a newbie to bow hunting. I'm not much help on anything archery related, yet. I was, however, able to get this buck on Dec 2, 2014 near Stillwater. I got him around 730 am (with a rifle). He was actually chasing a doe. Anyway, I'm excited to learn as much as I can about bow hunting. Please forgive me if I pick your brains too much.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice buck


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

Question for experienced hunters. I have a new small lease this year that is 40 acres. It is thick timber, tons of acrons. the does will occasionally hit the feeders (corn) and the big bucks will ONLY hit the corn at night. this has been the case all season. Am I just screwed on this property or is there still a chance I may catch a buck out during the day?


----------



## longbeard2212 (Nov 23, 2009)

Get of the corn pile, formulate a game off of previous knowledge. Mainly how to get in and out without educating deer with the wind always in your favor. Once you actually get into one of these spots when conditions are right without being detected, that's all you can do. Put a warm body in a stand w all conditions in your favor and hope to get lucky.
Just my opinion,


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

josephvidacak said:


> Hello Fellas! I'm a newbie on archery talk and even more a newbie to bow hunting. I'm not much help on anything archery related, yet. I was, however, able to get this buck on Dec 2, 2014 near Stillwater. I got him around 730 am (with a rifle). He was actually chasing a doe. Anyway, I'm excited to learn as much as I can about bow hunting. Please forgive me if I pick your brains too much.


Nice buck, congrats


----------



## josephvidacak (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Trash2 (Aug 6, 2012)

longbeard2212 said:


> Get of the corn pile, formulate a game off of previous knowledge. Mainly how to get in and out without educating deer with the wind always in your favor. Once you actually get into one of these spots when conditions are right without being detected, that's all you can do. Put a warm body in a stand w all conditions in your favor and hope to get lucky.
> Just my opinion,


Yep spot on. If you're getting hung up hunting a spot bc of night pictures do yourself a favor and quit hunting it. He is aware of the situation and I highly doubt you'll kill him there. Focus on his living room but do not go in uness wind etc is right. You may only get a few opportunities a year to hunt him where you think he is but your odds will go up. Goodluck! Also I have better luck going in almost blind, don't go in scouting, putting up cameras, corn etc. Follow your gut and get in quietly and leave quietly


----------



## boomer22 (Dec 31, 2009)

josephvidacak said:


> Hello Fellas! I'm a newbie on archery talk and even more a newbie to bow hunting. I'm not much help on anything archery related, yet. I was, however, able to get this buck on Dec 2, 2014 near Stillwater. I got him around 730 am (with a rifle). He was actually chasing a doe. Anyway, I'm excited to learn as much as I can about bow hunting. Please forgive me if I pick your brains too much.



Nice deer Joe!


----------



## josephvidacak (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks buddy


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hunted some public ground nearby yesterday and had a 110-20 inch eight point come by at 20 yards. It's weird how they can tell when you don't have a buck tag? And how, apparently, the doe can tell when you do? LOL


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Headed back from my trip to Texas. Took off 2 does for our friends that own the low fence ranch we hunted, saw a few nice but young bucks myself and my old man shot at a stud, 26-28" wide buck (maybe 150" or so) from what the owners pics looked like, clean miss 45yards. Im amazed with how many deer there were and how tiny thier bodies are. Saw 30-60 deer / day


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Very cool. Sounds like a good time. That's also a wide buck...


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

So...anyone else just have a really weird season with strange deer behavior?


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

A bunch of hide hit the ground for us this weekend. I killed a buck and doe this weekend. Sis killed a doe this evening. Bro in law missed a small buck last night. He saw 2 bucks and 2 unknowns this AM. They nailed him and ran.

Ive only got one tag left....and I am gonna try my dang best to fill that dude (even though my wife says we dont need another deer, freezer is almost stuffed). Well too dang bad. LOL. Almost put #6 down this evening, but it didnt quite work out right. If I would have taken the XBow, I think I would be done for the year....


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

rhendrix said:


> So...anyone else just have a really weird season with strange deer behavior?


Pretty normal for me, other than warm weather during the first part of rifle season keeping them at bay. Did see more doe boxing than I've ever seen if that counts as weird.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

rhendrix said:


> So...anyone else just have a really weird season with strange deer behavior?


Only thing that seems strange to me is the weather. I figured id be more focused on food plots right now because of the cold. 
Last year around this time we had that nasty snow storm and I went hunting in -8degrees. 




VonH said:


> A bunch of hide hit the ground for us this weekend. I killed a buck and doe this weekend. Sis killed a doe this evening. Bro in law missed a small buck last night. He saw 2 bucks and 2 unknowns this AM. They nailed him and ran.
> 
> Ive only got one tag left....and I am gonna try my dang best to fill that dude (even though my wife says we dont need another deer, freezer is almost stuffed). Well too dang bad. LOL. Almost put #6 down this evening, but it didnt quite work out right. If I would have taken the XBow, I think I would be done for the year....


Any pics? Good luck on your final tag.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

All right. Lets get this thing going again. Who is back out hunting? I went this morning to doe hunt and turkey hunt. Saw a few does. Seemed like things are calming down a bit since the gun season onslaught...


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Planning on hitting em Saturday morning . Goin to pull camera cards an refill feeder an corn piles bout 8 tonight. I have better luck doin that at night.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll be out again over Christmas break. I'm hoping for some cold weather.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

cattrapper said:


> Planning on hitting em Saturday morning . Goin to pull camera cards an refill feeder an corn piles bout 8 tonight. I have better luck doin that at night.


Hoping to do the same on Sunday, then took a half day next Friday and i'll hunt that evening. Likely time to start marinating my buck tags so the tag soup is extra flavorful. My late season action never seems to be all that strong, I haven't figured out a better strategy than hunt feeders & large food plots which has never brought me a buck in late season.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Late season, I hunt as close to the thicker cover as I can. I'll even hang a stand in an overgrown thicket overlooking worn game trails knowing I only have 20 yard shots.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Aren't you tagged out? You've had a good season!


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

I have the best hunting of the season in the last month of season. I just keep a corn pile goin on my foodplot an wait for cold weather the colder the better. An keep the pressure low.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok I been MIA for a bit but I'm back at again 
So first off I sorry to here about your loses Tc2506 and Cattrapper my prays are with you guys and your families. 

Tc2506 that is an awesome buck thanks to your dad

Robbie all I can say is whoa that's a monster in my books!

And to everyone else that has harvest congrats!

I been tryin to go lately but work and family stuff had occupied my time as of late so. But I finally got back out this week and have finally been seeing deer on the move tho none have closed the gap enough for a shot. 
Tho it not a deer tonight I had the chance to thin out the yote's and took it not very big but it's my first yote with a bow and I'm pretty dang proud. He came in from the east did a half circle south of me never getting more than 25yds and boy was he watching me like a hawk. Which I thought was odd do to the fact most yotes look right at me and just run the other way(had 4 do that to me so far this season). Any ways here present a 15yd shot and I took it went about 30-40yds and was done. it was a bit forward of my aiming point tho I must have hit a main artery cause he bleed out before he stopped running. 
So hopefully my luck is bout to change










I plan to start hittin it hard till the 1st when we do are family Christmas. So good luck to everyone else hope to be seeing more pics and posting some myself soon!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> Aren't you tagged out? You've had a good season!


Me? I've got one more tag left. Also, I've got a couple of buddies with tags and I'll be trying to film them killing something.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> Me? I've got one more tag left. Also, I've got a couple of buddies with tags and I'll be trying to film them killing something.


I thought you had tagged out already. That will be cool filming some hunts too. 
Good luck.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats on the yote Rhino! Those suckers are hard to get close without busting.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Awesome yote kill. Congrats


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, i'll try and get on in the thick cover and go with my normal food plot / corn pile plan and wait for a cold front.


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

I'm new to late season hunting, generally do the Bucks go back to hitting food sources? Also do they come out of nocturnal or stay nocturnal in late season?


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm headed out SAturday morning with recurve and compound. My goal for the past 2 seasons is to score with the recurve. I missed a doe at 20 in early November--the only shot with the recurve this season (no shots last season).

I have one target buck, a super weird non typical with tall main beams that go straight up with star points at the top. We call him star buck. He tried to crawl in my lap muzzle load season and I managed to screw it off (please don't ask how). 

Almost more pressing than my target buck is an old busy body doe that busts me EVERY time. She has witnessed 5 kills that I am aware of and by rifle season she was WAY too attentive and observant (she picked me off inside the shooting tower at 200 yds ).

I want another chance at star buck, but I'll settle for killing ol' busy body jerky bait. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Little action at my feeders/cameras and barely anything coming to my food plots at least in the daytime. 

I have noticed from pics over the last week that there are bucks grouping back up. The younger ones especially but even some older bucks tolerating some of the youngsters hanging around. 

I checked the online check station just now and it is at 90,754. We only harvested 88,000 last year. I am surprised to see the harvest higher with time left. I can't remember how many deer come in after gun season but probably not enough to get us to 100,000.

Hope there is 1 or 2 more to come with my tag number on them.

John


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I am also hoping for 1 more haha. 

I had a feeling we would see an increase this year with OK being rated #1 for whitetail, but that's not really a giant jump in harvest numbers.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Coyote with a bow. Nice. Thats tough to do. Hard to get drawn on them. I've hunted Oklahoma 4 seasons now and killed 8 bucks. I have not killed one of them after gun season opened. To me its all down hill after gun opens, I still go but my hopes arent that high. Sure would like to pop 2 more does though...


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks fellas like said was pretty stoked to be able to get a shot on that yote
Especially after he was watchin me like a hawk and acting spooky. Normally they don't hang around long after they see something they don't like. 

I'm hoping to at least score another deer either buck or doe to keep me outta of the one deer a year Cruse that has plagued me for most of my hunting life. 

I think that the deer around me has started to group back up. So it's gonna be a bit tougher to connect with that many eyeballs and ears looking out. Especially if there is an old doe in the group they always seem to be on pins and needles.

Plan to hit it tonight and tomorrow. May be workin over the weekend.


----------



## CrimzonRider (Nov 14, 2014)

Coyotes are way too gun/call shy around here!! But Taken with a Bow, Very Awesome Rhino.
Every time I see them, no gun handy and some hunt with greyhounds around here.

Actually seen a single 7pt still kinda chasing....more like following a doe yesterday evening.
But 7 does at another place I hunt are still nocturnal...barely....moving just before 630.
My **** crop has exploded this year though....to the point that they scare deer away from corn.
Anyone chase racoons?? 

Congrats, some really nice bucks taken this year. Thanks for the pics.
CR


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

CrimzonRider, Get yourself some "Dog Proof" **** traps and you will get them and quickly. A little Kibble and Bits and a .22 is all it will take once you set the traps. I do it without and scent or without hiding the traps. I bought the white traps so they wouldn't rust as badly. Good luck.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

GoDoe said:


> CrimzonRider, Get yourself some "Dog Proof" **** traps and you will get them and quickly. A little Kibble and Bits and a .22 is all it will take once you set the traps. I do it without and scent or without hiding the traps. I bought the white traps so they wouldn't rust as badly. Good luck.


Where did u buy your dog proof traps


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

They have them at Atwoods here in Norman but I ordered mine on line. Fleming Outdoors. I bought a dozen and make sure you get the white ones. Everybody that buys the non painted ones has to paint them because they rust really badly.

John


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Sat yesterday afternoon til dark. Nothing. Camera over corn shows some smaller bucks grouped up and one big buck running alone generally at night. The same family of 4 deer, 2 does and 2 buck fawns still all running together and looking healthy. 

Those 4 are starting to feel like family. I am not sure I could shoot one of them now since I have been watching the little guys grow up since Sept when they had spots. I kind of figured that mom or a buck might have run them off by now.

Shot some practice in the yard the other day just to feel the draw again. Got a report from a Taxidermist and several of his buddy Taxidermist that their business is way off. Like they are only seeing 50% to 75% of their normal years deer brought in. This comes from out in the western part of the state.

Reports from hunter buddies hint to this too. That they just aren't seeing many bucks and rarely if ever a shooter buck. Again out west and northwest.

There are about 5 deer at my 3 places that are either shooters or next year's shooters and all of them made it thru gun season. I am looking forward to seeing what they look like next year. 

I will still be putting some time in the tree.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Only been a couple times since gun season haven't seen any day time movement . It was like this when I hunted georgia when I went home for thanksgiving . May try it Saturday sure would like another doe for the freezer


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

Is it just me or does it seem the Bucks went nocturnal abruptly and sooner than normal? Could it be because we havnt had really cold weather?


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Well my #1 buck made it through thus far. He is hitting this feeder consistently every night anywhere between 6:30 - Midnight. I've got a half day friday and the weather should be cool. I'm hoping to catch him making a mistake hungry after the rain showers this week coming out an hour early. He is 1 of 3 shooters that all come through at night on this feeder.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice G2s on that buck. I hope you get him.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Dang he has height and good width there OkieGrant! Hopefully he makes a mistake soon enough for you!

I haven't been sittin as long as I want in the morning. So if they are moving late I'm missing them. I haven't seen much movement in the evening and if I do it is right after sunset. Time they get close its really to dark to shoot Just my luck. Friend is still gettin a lot of night time pictures but very few daylight pictures. I haven't been getting anything but house cats that are out roaming on my trail cam. I went to hunt my private area and if I had hunted the day before I would have got a chance maybe at this fella!


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Here's a question. The Friday after Christmas the wind gusts are supposed to be around 43 mph. Go or stay home?


----------



## turdypointbuck (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmm that's a tough 1...but u can't kill em from da couch!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

spcfoor said:


> Here's a question. The Friday after Christmas the wind gusts are supposed to be around 43 mph. Go or stay home?


I am going out that morning. I will try to catch them early morning going down to the lower grounds to escape the wind and bed down.
Only in areas that the trees or terrain will cut down the wind. I love hunting weather, but bow hunting wind is no fun. I would say it depends on where you plan on hunting. 
If it's a spot that is over windy or you can't get a close shot... Id stay inside


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Just me in a tree. Nothing moving this morning at my spot in East Norman. I had put out some Rice bran 3 days ago and pulled two camera cards and very little activity. On Wednesday there were deer in my tiny food plot during the middle of the day. I think that was the day the sun actually shined. I have two stands on this 40 acres. I was supposed to have company this morning but he no showed. Of course, nothing at my stand, but at the other 6 big Tom turkeys for an hour.

I am starting to get a little more mad at these deer. Back out this afternoon to try them again. Seems like the harder I try the harder it gets.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Went out last night... didn't see a bird, squirrel or deer. Not sure if the misting rain had them laying down or what. Going out again tonight hope it is a bit better.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I was out last night too. In the food plot above with the turkeys in it. NOTHING! It seemed like the perfect night. Grant, you may want to go with me next time. I saw 1 squirrel at least.

Painting the bathroom this morning and back to a tree at another spot this afternoon. If I go every day eventually I have to see something. That is the theory I am working on right now.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hunted this morning with a friend and neither of us saw a thing. Didn't get busted either. I think they're still holed up from all the pressure of gun season. Seeing a lot of night time movement in these parts.


----------



## johnlittle (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm seeing a lot of does but all the bucks are nighttime movement now.


----------



## josephvidacak (Dec 6, 2014)

Went out this morning also and nothing spotted. However, there were a lot of duck hunters. Shotgun shooting everywhere!


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Me an my son went this morning an seen 7 , 5 bucks a doe an her fawn. No shooters in the bunch tho.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

This was the 10th buck on my food plot this morning , he didn't make it out of the plot. First time I have ever had that many bucks in front of me at one time.


----------



## sedscullin (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice buck looks like he was after the "Golden Acorns" :wink:


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Yup. Thanks


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice buck Cattrapper!
10 bucks this morning man I haven't seen a deer let alone a buck in awhile. All the deer around me are moving mainly at night!


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes it was a awesome morning


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

cattrapper said:


> http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/21/596cc44c7fa8962ec0221ceaf9c2aec8.jpg[/IG][IMG]http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/21/370ef8c6758765e0e101e6e7d684d56d.jpg[/IG]
> 
> This was the 10th buck on my food plot this morning , he didn't make it out of the plot. First time I have ever had that many bucks in front of me at one time.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice buck, congrats. Looks like he was in a few good fights this year. Looks like a good 3.5-4.5 year old


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Ty.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Sat last night south of Tecumseh and saw 2 does just after shooting light. They were headed to my food plot. Sat tonight in heavy timber with a very small food plot and saw my 2 nubby bucks. I have been watching them grow up since Sept. They are always with their moms but not tonight. They came thru at 3:40 and moms never showed. 

Maybe a little second rut going on that has them pushed away?

Nice night.................................


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

GoDoe said:


> Sat last night south of Tecumseh and saw 2 does just after shooting light. They were headed to my food plot. Sat tonight in heavy timber with a very small food plot and saw my 2 nubby bucks. I have been watching them grow up since Sept. They are always with their moms but not tonight. They came thru at 3:40 and moms never showed.
> 
> Maybe a little second rut going on that has them pushed away?
> 
> Nice night.................................


I got a phone call yesterday from a guy heading out to where we hunt. He said he drove by some private land at 11:34 am and saw a nice 10 pointer dogging 4 does.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

all of my bucks are in bachelor groups,had 2 groups of 5 each come in this morning,no does in sight.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Questions for you guys. What do you use as far as minerals for your deer? How long does it take to notice a change in antler growth? What you y'all recommend for somebody starting out?


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

I use trophy rocks


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Do the deer use the trophy rocks as a food source during the winter months? I usually run feeders till the end of hunting season. I've never done any food plots but next spring I think I'm going to do one.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

No they dont


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice buck trap!

Hunted both mornings this weekend and didn't spot a single deer. 

Waiting on a NW wind to hunt some public land that I always see late season action. Should be out of that direction next weekend.

Would really like to tag out this year!


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> Nice buck trap!
> 
> Hunted both mornings this weekend and didn't spot a single deer.
> 
> ...


Good luck! I am liking the temp drop thats coming Friday and Saturday.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Whelp work changed for me but now I have Christmas Eve and day off so deer better be on the look out cause I'm gonna be out haha

Been hearing a lot of good words from people that they are on the move again so hopefully the end is gonna be as exciting as the beginning


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

iccyman001 said:


> Good luck! I am liking the temp drop thats coming Friday and Saturday.


thank you


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

rhino_81 said:


> Whelp work changed for me but now I have Christmas Eve and day off so deer better be on the look out cause I'm gonna be out haha
> 
> Been hearing a lot of good words from people that they are on the move again so hopefully the end is gonna be as exciting as the beginning


Wish I was hearing the same. Everything I'm hearing has been at night. Althoug at 5:15 yesterday I spotted a doe feeding in a field.

I'm debating on whether to take off Friday or not. Chance of rain so I might just go in to work.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Went this morning not a thing plan to head out for this evening try a new spot/tree out.
Been seeing a lot of deer movement during the day when workin. Hoping the cold weather will get them up and movin

Good luck to anyone that gets a chance to go!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

rhino_81 said:


> Went this morning not a thing plan to head out for this evening try a new spot/tree out.
> Been seeing a lot of deer movement during the day when workin. Hoping the cold weather will get them up and movin
> 
> Good luck to anyone that gets a chance to go!


I am heading out tomorrow afternoon, friday and saturday morning.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Just got in my blind first time out since Sunday morning. Come on wide load u would make a wonderful Christmas gift


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

cattrapper said:


> Just got in my blind first time out since Sunday morning. Come on wide load u would make a wonderful Christmas gift


Hopefully you've been good this year an ol'saint nick will get you that Christmas gift


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

yup sure have


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Whelp it's almost over but Merry Christmas to everyone!
I hope you all had a great day enjoying opening Christmas gifts and spending time with family and friends alike!

I missed out on hunting this morning but got out this evening. Boy oh boy it like a tree rodeo haha. Squirrels are running around like crazy critters hope maybe the Deer will be doing the same soon


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Plan on hunting this weekend if the rain holds off. Looking like Saturday evening when the front hits should be pretty good!


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll be out to


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

IL be in the tree sat afternoon to . Figured I'd sleep in hit the gym , then roll out . Hopefully good Lord willing stick another


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

12/20/14 Oklahoma buck. 4 days in the stand and this was the results. I'm a happy bowhunter!


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Awesome deer.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I saw 10 deer today.... no shots though. Those dang does are always toying with me!




edit: That is an AWESOME buck, congrats!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

trkyslr said:


> 12/20/14 Oklahoma buck. 4 days in the stand and this was the results. I'm a happy bowhunter!


Whoa that's one impressive buck congrats!

Curious as to what/were you got that Camo you have on you, your elite, and tight spot quiver?


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

rhino, that's KUIU Vias camo. 

KUIU.com


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Two mornings in a row, with only one tiny one horned buck sighted today, while hunting east of Norman. Loved the snow today and the IWOM kept me warm and dry.

Hunted from 2:30 til dark yesterday outside of Elmore City. Nothing sighted

When the snow stops I will be back out to a small hidden food plot.

John


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hitting the snow this afternoon . Stayed home to play with my son in the snow this morning . B/c can't compare to that imo


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

trkyslr said:


> 12/20/14 Oklahoma buck. 4 days in the stand and this was the results. I'm a happy bowhunter!


Awesome deer, congrats, what county, public or private land? 

I have day dreams about bucks like that on public land.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Hadn't been on AT in awhile...I hope all my fellow Okies have had a great season...here is a pic of a buck I shot back in mid Nov...not the best pics


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thats a great buck Midflight.



I would say this thread has had a very successful year buck wise, definitely some nice ones taken.




Good luck Godoe and Duckman


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

In the tree early today hoping for some movement after the snow started to melt Ready and willing at 12;30 Not a single deer all afternoon. Pulled the camera card on the way out and not deer there at all today. Man they got to be hungry tomorrow. 

I will be back.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is a shot of a deer that has been all over my lease in Bryan County. He, obviously, has something going on to keep him in velvet. I assume he has damage to the family jewels or they just never developed. Nonetheless, he is a unique looking deer.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Stop this ride and let me off. 

I have become obsessed with getting another deer. 9 sits in the last 8 days and the harder I try the harder it becomes. Yesterday afternoon I finally got to see a real live deer from my stand and it of course was the wrong deer to shoot. 2 young bucks walked out within 15 yds of my stand and hung around for a minute until the wind swirled and off they went. I am calling that a victory!

MY cameras are showing very little movement before or after the snow.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

You and me both Godoe seems the harder I hunt the less I see while hunting! I just want one more so I don't start my one deer a year curse again Tho when I'm working I see all kinds of deer moving saw 10 doe and a nice buck following rite behind them yesterday bout 9am. 
Tho I won't give up just yet got another day to work that was unexpected and then its vaca time for a week an lots of time to do nothing but hunt my butt off ya!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Godoe, if you are feeling crazy, come out to the east coast sometime this weekend. Try you luck on public land.


I am heading out Thursday morning and hunting there until Sunday. I am hoping for a doe or two!


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Seen deer in fields all hours of the day , today . If i hadn't had to work , I would have went froze , caught phenomenon and seen nothing lol


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Duckman89 said:


> Seen deer in fields all hours of the day , today . If i hadn't had to work , I would have went froze , caught phenomenon and seen nothing lol


haha I know the feeling! 
I really hope the weather stays cool and I would love to see some snow this weekend.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Man I loved all the snow last year really had looked forward to seeing it again this year but only one good day of it here so far. If it does you'll be sure that I'm out in it!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I saw some movement yesterday late and gave a nice doe a hair cut. 

In the stand at 3. Turkeys there when I showed up and heard another group calling. Shot at a possum at 4:15 and missed from 30 yds. (lighted knock on arrow now in the middle of my little food plot????) About 5 I saw a deer chasing another but they didn't come my way and I couldn't make out what they were. At 5:30 4 deer come into my food plot and start to eat. I get ready and take my time and make a beautiful hair cutting shot on a big ole doe. No blood, no meat, no waxy residue, just a little back hair on the broad head. Nothing on the arrow at all. 

I am so used to hunting from 6' up and I thought she was a little further away so the shot sailed over her back. This stand is 15' and that is unusually high for me. Anyway nice to get to draw back and good to miss so cleanly.

The lighted knock: The knock is glowing bright orange and the deer paid no attention to it at all. The ate 20' from the arrow as if it were not even there. I was curious if it would spook them or not but I didn't want to climb down at 4:30 and retrieve it so I took my chances.

Lovely night in the woods and lessons learned for the next outing. Tallied my hunts to date. 47 sits and three does killed. So about 1 deer taken every 15 sits. This sounds about right for previous years. I have passed 4 bucks in very close range that just weren't the right ones yet.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Got this one last Sunday. Season coming to an end & really needed to get some meat in the freezer. Going to try and get out and fill some doe tags before the season is over. Been tough hunting the last few weeks.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good buck Capt'n D he will taste good. 

GoDoe, at least it was a hair cut only. She will be there another day for shooting. 
You'll get your final deer 


I am heading out tomorrow and staying until Sunday. I'm hoping to make something happen.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

My dad is moving out to Oklahoma this week. Just north of Kiowa off the 69 near Buck Creek. I'm planning to drive out a year from today. Looks like $280 for non-resident deer tag and $142 for hunting license. I'm really itching to get out there and do some hogg hunting and try finding a buck. Does anyone know how the hunting is in that area? It will be on private land. It's about 2300 acres just southwest of buck creek and 69 and over to the res. I have only hunted in Az and never had to sit in a tree or blind. Thanks!


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

It's good


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

nismomike said:


> My dad is moving out to Oklahoma this week. Just north of Kiowa off the 69 near Buck Creek. I'm planning to drive out a year from today. Looks like $280 for non-resident deer tag and $142 for hunting license. I'm really itching to get out there and do some hogg hunting and try finding a buck. Does anyone know how the hunting is in that area? It will be on private land. It's about 2300 acres just southwest of buck creek and 69 and over to the res. I have only hunted in Az and never had to sit in a tree or blind. Thanks!


Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I believe as a non res you will only need to purchase your $280 non res tag. That will cover your annual hunting license. Also keep in mind that the non res archery tag is good for 6 deer! Oklahoma has some nice bucks. You will have no issue getting into some with 2300 acres of private land.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

iccyman001 said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I believe as a non res you will only need to purchase your $280 non res tag. That will cover your annual hunting license. Also keep in mind that the non res archery tag is good for 6 deer! Oklahoma has some nice bucks. You will have no issue getting into some with 2300 acres of private land.


6! Holy mother! Thought I'd need a general hunting license if I want to shoot hogs.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

nismomike said:


> 6! Holy mother! Thought I'd need a general hunting license if I want to shoot hogs.


In Oklahoma you are authorized to shoot six deer a year. Two bucks and four does. Some areas even allow a seventh to be taken in the holiday antler less season.
Your $280 will cover all of those tags, but they have to be killed with a bow.

If you want to gun hunt you will pay another $280, but can still only kill just six.

I tried pulling up the regulations, but the site is down right now. They may be adding up the new one.
I am almost positive that your archery NR tag will act as your annual tag. This will allow you to kill hogs, coyotes, and your deer because hogs/yotes run along season with deer.

I will take a better look when it comes back up.


Every NR tag that I have ever purchased, the deer tag acted as my annual tag.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Mike,

Read page 19 of the regulations.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Is the deer tag annual? Also, do non-res have to take hunter safety class?


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

iccyman001 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Read page 19 of the regulations.


Will do! Thanks!


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

I've looked over the regs pretty well and it looks like I can take the hunter safety course online, and I will have to wear an orange hat, plus buy my non-resident deer license. I plan on buying a non-resident 5 day general hunting license so I can hunt hoggs the first few days. The only thing I'm not totally sure about is shown in this photo. It says Jan 1st-15th all non-resident deer hunters will need to have their current (2015) deer license, and a general license. Although I do see in 2014 I would only need a deer tag. Is this a change for 2015, or am I misreading it? I will most likely call, but today they were closed. Thanks again.


----------



## Swamp Fox Okie (Oct 19, 2014)

If I am not mistaken, you will need a 2015 license to hunt the January 1st-15th time frame. However, the deer taken during this season count towards the 2014 season. The good news is that if you buy the 2015 license you can hunt right now through next deer season on the same license. In Oklahoma all a hunter needs is their hunting license and tags to be legal unless you own a lifetime hunting license, and in that case it covers both the hunting license and all of the tags. It might be worth your while to check and make sure an out of state person can purchase a lifetime license. They are expensive but they pay for themselves quickly and it removes all the burden of buying and keeping up with buying license and tags every year.


----------



## Swamp Fox Okie (Oct 19, 2014)

Just found my Oklahoma Hunting Regulation Guide. If you are interested in the nonresident lifetime license, check out the lower right hand corner of page 14.


----------



## loboft (Nov 26, 2012)

Just found this thread today, lol. I live in SE Oklahoma at the Veteran's Colony 9 miles S of Wilburton off Hwy 2. All residents are combat era veterans, and it is a non-profit organization, in which we all are shareholders. We have about 850 acres of wooded land (Oaks, Hickory and Pine), and the hunting is GOOD. We have about 130 acres developed, and I live on the last street of the developed area. Nothing behind me but woods. I have a feeder hanging about 35 yds from my deck, and last year took 2 bucks and 2 does from my deck. HARD hunting, lol. Had to go to one of my stands in the woods for the other 2 does. This year has been kinda disappointing. Seems the good bucks only come out at night. The past month has been pretty dry. We have started having hog problems this year, so the day after archery closes, I switch my bait to hog hunting. Put some pork in the freezer. Good to hear from other Okie hunters! I have a Parker Gale Force, and have a Barnett Vengeance (reverse draw) being delivered today. My last main CB was a Horton Havoc, which I sold after Horton screwed us and went out of business. But, I DO miss the reverse draw. I am a 100% disabled vet, and part of that is my left wrist. The balance on a reverse draw relieves some of the weight off the wrist when I have to hold on a deer for a couple of minutes waiting for THE shot. Take care all. I will post on the Vengeance when I have a chance to check it out.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome loboft. Post some pics up of your blind/deck. Sounds like you have moved into Heaven. U probably got some turkeys down there too for the spring.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Looking like it might get cold on Sunday. I've been out a few times lately and movement has been at very last light, saw a small 8pt and a bunch of does. Seems like the does must be bedding in bigger groups because where I'd normally see them come to food plots in groups of 2-4, they are coming in groups of 8-10


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

nismomike said:


> I've looked over the regs pretty well and it looks like I can take the hunter safety course online, and I will have to wear an orange hat, plus buy my non-resident deer license. I plan on buying a non-resident 5 day general hunting license so I can hunt hoggs the first few days. The only thing I'm not totally sure about is shown in this photo. It says Jan 1st-15th all non-resident deer hunters will need to have their current (2015) deer license, and a general license. Although I do see in 2014 I would only need a deer tag. Is this a change for 2015, or am I misreading it? I will most likely call, but today they were closed. Thanks again.


If you already have you hsc you don't need to retake it. I use mine issued in GA to buy license here


----------



## johnlittle (Jun 4, 2013)

Just a little longer and deer season will be over! Sure would like to kill a good buck but don't look like it's going to happen. Been a great year. Got 3 does 1 nice 10pt and my 1st archery elk in colorado. Maybe 2015 will be my year for the big bull elk! Also thinking about baiting some bears on a place I have near daisy oklahoma. Hope everyone has a great 2015!!


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Well...finally scored...thought it was a doe and dang if it wasn't a buck that has already shed! The guy at Spavinaw said they had one the day after Xmas already shed. Seems it was a rough and kids early rut this year and he said some shed early due to the stress of the rut. I'll take it for public any day. Gonna get the IWOM out for the cold tomorrow. Want one with his antlers still on!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

B4L Okie said:


> Well...finally scored...thought it was a doe and dang if it wasn't a buck that has already shed! The guy at Spavinaw said they had one the day after Xmas already shed. Seems it was a rough and kids early rut this year and he said some shed early due to the stress of the rut. I'll take it for public any day. Gonna get the IWOM out for the cold tomorrow. Want one with his antlers still on!


Any pics? Congrats on the kill. How old would you GUESS the buck was?



I didn't see SQUAT thursday night, friday, or this morning....
I am going to chase mulies in NM and hang my hat for OK this year. I will go start shed hunting really soon I guess if they are already starting to drop.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I got blanked Saturday night and again this morning. Sat from 6:30 am to 9 this morning. Could have stayed all day but it is too boring not seeing anything. I had had some deer on camera 2 days in a row before 8:30 and of course they didn't show up. Big wind and big moon are not good.

I am wearing my IWOM and loving it. No way I would have gone today without it.

Had a buddy tell me he saw two groups of does out mid-day yesterday eating under two different pecan trees. Something to think about.........


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well my season done . Time for me to start planning for next year . Final count 3 two bucks 1 doe . 1 buck was my biggest bow buck to date . Good year Lord blessed me , best season iv had sense I moved here from GA


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks, Iccyman
..he was a 1 1/2 yo. The guy at the WMA pulled his jawbone. Probably a 7 pt I had passed on twice. Lokked like a big fat doe, lol. Weighed 127 not gutted. Waited till I got home as it was almost dark when I shot him. Nothing today. Man that front was COLD! The IWOM saved me.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Had some family illness this past week so I haven't gotten to go hunting in a while. Plan on getting out next weekend for the first time in 2015. Need one more doe to tag out.


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey gents, was trying to find some harvest statistics by date for whitetail in the SE region, I can't find anything online. I only get a week and half to two weeks a year to chase whitetail and I wanna maximize my time on stand. I hunted this year from November 14th to 24th and only shot a doe. All the does were in groups and saw virtually no rutting activity.


----------



## johnlittle (Jun 4, 2013)

I saw a good buck last night right at dark. He was following 2 does. Maybe he will come back thru this evening. Gonna be cold and windy evening. Better layer up!! Good luck to all


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

rhendrix said:


> Hey gents, was trying to find some harvest statistics by date for whitetail in the SE region, I can't find anything online. I only get a week and half to two weeks a year to chase whitetail and I wanna maximize my time on stand. I hunted this year from November 14th to 24th and only shot a doe. All the does were in groups and saw virtually no rutting activity.


SW region was very patchy this year. At least where I was. Started seeing a little movement around the 12th-18th. Then it died a bit and then went off again the 24-Dec 05th. Obviously there was still chasing before, after, and in between those two dates, but I will definitely be reworking the days I take off next year.




B4L Okie said:


> Thanks, Iccyman
> ..he was a 1 1/2 yo. The guy at the WMA pulled his jawbone. Probably a 7 pt I had passed on twice. Lokked like a big fat doe, lol. Weighed 127 not gutted. Waited till I got home as it was almost dark when I shot him. Nothing today. Man that front was COLD! The IWOM saved me.


Was he pretty fatty when you cut him up?


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Went out last night, saw 5 does around 4:30 and nothing thereafter. Had a nice buck on trail camera come to a feeder around noon 5 days ago, other than that most of the activity around feeders & food plots has been at night.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had 6 deer show up between 1645-1715 last night. 3 were doe and the others didn't give a good enough view to tell what they were. 
No shot opportunity but least I'm seeing good movement. Notta thing this morning tho I had to get down eurlier than I wanted to. Think this cold snap has them moving better where I'm at. Got 3 more days of vaca left then the weekend to hunt. Hope that I can get at least one more to make me happy happy
Lookin forward to the colder weather coming over the next few days/)


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I think these deer are watching for my truck.

See the pics. One shooter there Saturday night and one Sunday night. I was there Sunday morning and Monday night. You would think that we would run into each other eventually. Always on camera, never there when I am. I am always playing the wind right and parking 1/4 mile away thru dense woods. 

These 2 deer have gotten under my skin. Back out there this afternoon and I will be glad when it is over, buck in the truck or not.

It does seem like the deer are hitting the corn pile very hard with these brutally cold days and nights. The morning I sat is was 18 and 20 mph N wind. I guess the wind had them holed up until afternoon on that day.


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Get away from that corn pile and set up where they're staging buddy!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah, your are right but this is such a small tract in City limits. It is nothing but a solid block of overgrown timber. You are looking at the biggest clearing and I think these deer are bedding on the neighbors property. I am about 100' from the property line. 

I really dislike hunting bait but there is just no way to catch these deer traveling. It all looks the same.

I will probably just shoot video if I get them to be there when I am anyway but I would like a chance to make that decision at full draw.


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Ah. Yeah that does make a difference. I hunted an area like that once with doe tags. I thought it was tougher hunting than being in old growth pine!


----------



## algdog (Jun 13, 2005)

GoDoe said:


> View attachment 2126830
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126831
> ...


get someone to walk in with you, dump some corn, and when you are up in the stand, have them walk out to your truck and leave.
has worked here with great success. yes they are watching LOL


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Went out yesterday around 4:00, temperature was somewhere between cold and cold as balls, did not see a deer but saw many leaves blowing in the wind. Movement seems to all be at night on my cams with some random daylight movement, like this guy moving at 1:30 the other day, camera is a month off I messed up when setting it last go around, this was 12/28/14.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

great bucks.


Has anyone else seen any bucks losing horns yet?


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I am still running 5 cameras at 3 different properties and haven't seen any antlers dropped off yet. 

I think North Korea has hacked my trail cameras and is putting pictures of deer on them because there are never any deer there when I am there but always when the camera is alone in the woods?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Out this morning it was such a beautiful day! Only sound I heard was the field rats running around think the are louder than any squirrel alive haha! Just wish the deer had showed up tho whelp there is always tomorrow which will be my last chance to fill a tag this season most likely. Sure like to get one more tho I did get a road kill doe last week sure made a decent batch of jerky and burger meat 

Good luck to anyone still trying to tag one!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Your fletching/nock set up is crazy, but pretty cool.

Good luck out there


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Yo, Iccyman...he was fat for this time of year...not like October though..letting him hang...will cut up the rest tomorrow... Got the shoulders and neck boned out.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

B4L Okie said:


> Yo, Iccyman...he was fat for this time of year...not like October though..letting him hang...will cut up the rest tomorrow... Got the shoulders and neck boned out.


Cool. I was just wondering because the two I shot were not that fatty. The way this year has been going it seems like it's been a much warmer winter. 
I love the cold, but I wouldn't mind a warmer winter. The area I am hunting has had huge die offs over the pasts few years because of the cold. I'd love to see a little rebound.


Enjoy the shoulders and neck. I have some in a marinade right now so I can make jerky.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Had a pretty good meat hunt this morning


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats on the buck!! He's pretty cool


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats on the late season buck Cattrapper!


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Down to the last hour of the last day I could hunt and was lucky enough to get this one


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Not so lucky to tag one on what is my last day in the woods till next season.


Congrats to you spcfoor on filling another tag!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats spcfoor.



Anyone going to be doing any shed hunting this year?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I plan to shed hunt/pre scout for next season. Need to find more trees to mark for hunting outta


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Got this guy yesterday. Broke the heck out of his tines through the year. The first pic was mid September. I'm gonna have the broke ones reconstructed. Had him in November at 40 yards but couldn't get a clear shot. He had all tines then but the right G4.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations on all the late season success.

I took a yearling Saturday morning. Saw 13 from the stand including a group of 5 bucks. One was pretty nice, but broken up. I saw another 13 deer from the road later in the day. They were all out on pastures picking up winter grass. My yearling was not very fat, but not poor either.

best wishes for the off season. Chicken fried hind quarter and Thunder ball this evening.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats Timber Hawk! I love the fighters! Even if he lost. Next year go find the one that did that to him


Yokelokie, congrats on the yearling.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

First time in my life I have been blessed to use all of my tags. I took my last doe on January 6th. The year started very slow for me, (I did kill a small buck Oct 4) about like the last 3 years. Very slow. But from Nov 8th to Jan 6th it was total chaos. I believe I only had 2 zeros in those 2 months. Ill have to add up the number of sits in those 2 months, but I’ll wager 40 sits. By far my best season, as far as #s go, in 35 years of hunting. I give all of the credit to the Lord…obviously!!!
Really bummed that my season (and season in general) is over. I did take my daughter 3 times this weekend, but didn’t see a thing. I saved a spot for her all season. I set a feeder up in this spot in mid Sept with them in mind. I guess they are coming to it in the middle of the nite. Im really surprised as they seem to be on corn in numerous spots, just not this one. They mauled this spot late season last year. I assume the lack of snow didn’t put them on this spot this year. 


In any case, already counting down the days till Oct 1!!!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Fat lady is fixin' to sing, congrats to you guys for getting it done!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

We are not going to make 100,000 deer this year according to the on-line check station 98,150 approx. just now. 

I am sitting the last three afternoons. Hoping to bump the total by 1 more.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats Vonh! 

Good luck to anyone still out there. I'm excited to shed hunt and start checking inventory for next year.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Inventory looks strong for me. I haven't been able to remove any deer from this one spot and there are lots of bucks. Shed hunting should be productive.................

7 bucks in one picture and there are a couple of known customers not pictured. Next year!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Very cool Godoe. That one on the right should make a nice P&Y buck next year easily.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

GoDoe said:


> We are not going to make 100,000 deer this year according to the on-line check station 98,150 approx. just now.


I have been keeping up with the numbers all year. If not for absolutely horrible weather on the first weekend of rifle, we would have smashed 100k, easy. I have it written down somewhere, but I believe the first weekend of rifle only 8k were checked in. 


Quite a bit of deer/day have been checked since the holiday anterless hunt. Averaged 60 day between rifle and holiday. I think it is almost double that number a day since holiday anterless.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks iccyman! I think it was one if these boys that kept busting him up.













I hope they will be back next year.


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

Well is it time for a 2015 Oklahoma Hunting Report Thread yet!!!!!!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I closed the season in a tree tonight in Seiling, OK. Same results as the rest of this month, nuttin'. I did see two does but the wind was funky and they got SW of me and some how winded me. 

I can stop banging my head against the wall now and go take down my stands........................................................

56 sits this season and 3 does taken. There are some nice bucks out there that I had on camera or saw from the stand that will be studs if they make it to next year. 

Time to go fishing for now.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I was very pleased with this year and it only made more excited for next year. I'll start shed hunting here in a few weeks and scouting new areas!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

iccyman001 said:


> I was very pleased with this year and it only made more excited for next year. I'll start shed hunting here in a few weeks and scouting new areas!


Hey Iccy you are going to start shed hunting in late feb or early? I always wait til march and It seems I never find any that have been chewed. Wondering if i'm missing something starting that late.


----------



## OhKee (Dec 13, 2012)

Okie here from the Okmulgee area originally from western OK, still hunt there some around Canton, OK. Will be subscribed and joing the 2015 thread.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

OkieGrant said:


> Hey Iccy you are going to start shed hunting in late feb or early? I always wait til march and It seems I never find any that have been chewed. Wondering if i'm missing something starting that late.


I will start around the 15th. Around that time last year, everything had dropped in my area. It gives me time to find them before any animals do and I can usually somewhat still find sign. 
This year I will be trying to train my dogs on shed hunting, so I am pretty pumped.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Whelp I ended the season Thursday on a low note of not seeing anything. Tho I would say that it was one of the most peacefully day of hunting for me. 

Can't wait to start shed hunting an pre-scouting for this coming season. Let the count down begin!!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Parting comment. I sat in a tree tonight 12yds from my feeder hoping to have some pigs come in. No luck with that but right at dark I heard foot steps coming. It was three does that are there pretty much every afternoon. I can barely see them but I decided I would try to learn something. 

I had my head lamp already on my head but turned off. The first click is the red spot light. I turned it on and shone it down on these three deer. Granted it is not the brightest but it did illuminate them so I could see them better. They paid it no attention. They even looked up at me and I could see their eyes glowing red but they continued to stay and eat for 10 more minutes. So, I decided to turn on the white spot light. Zip, they were gone. 

Just a tidbit of info. Deer don't mind red light just like on TV when they shoot those pigs under the feeder with a red light. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

GoDoe said:


> Parting comment. I sat in a tree tonight 12yds from my feeder hoping to have some pigs come in. No luck with that but right at dark I heard foot steps coming. It was three does that are there pretty much every afternoon. I can barely see them but I decided I would try to learn something.
> 
> I had my head lamp already on my head but turned off. The first click is the red spot light. I turned it on and shone it down on these three deer. Granted it is not the brightest but it did illuminate them so I could see them better. They paid it no attention. They even looked up at me and I could see their eyes glowing red but they continued to stay and eat for 10 more minutes. So, I decided to turn on the white spot light. Zip, they were gone.
> 
> Just a tidbit of info. Deer don't mind red light just like on TV when they shoot those pigs under the feeder with a red light. I thought it was pretty cool.


Interesting. Thanks. I've always heard that to be true, but never knew anyone who had real experience with it.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Does anyone have bucks dropping antlers yet? I haven't made it out yet, I am heading out around Feb13th-15th


----------



## OhKee (Dec 13, 2012)

No not yet I got this on camera last night. That's in Eastern OK


----------



## DeftArrow (May 18, 2012)

Hey guys, check out my thread concerning an upcoming commercial shoot in Northeastern OK and my need for bow hunters like you.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2413020


----------



## DeftArrow (May 18, 2012)

DeftArrow said:


> Hey guys, check out my thread concerning an upcoming commercial shoot in Northeastern OK and my need for bow hunters like you.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2413020


Thanks for the PMs guys. Hit me at [email protected] for a direct line and details.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had these two show up over the last week! Glad to see the big buck that my friend shot an never found is still around. Tho hope the shed trap works for me be awesome to get both there racks

Already can't wait for next season to get here!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm with you Rhino... I am dying for next year. I took my cameras out of where I hunt so no hunters would find them.
I wish I would have left them out to see new bucks!

I'll go on my next shed hunt next week, but ill hit it hard around march!


That buck is going to be a stud next year.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

What amazes me is thats the buck my hunting buddy shot about mid November. We tracked him bout 60-70yds and lost blood. Looked for a week off and on to see if we could recover him. Thought he died was waiting till season ended to go do a mass search thru the area for a carcass. Both of us was excited to see that he survived that and the season.

Next year he is gonna be even better an sure would love to snag his antlers when they shed. Would be a good story behind them.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

rhino_81 said:


> What amazes me is thats the buck my hunting buddy shot about mid November. We tracked him bout 60-70yds and lost blood. Looked for a week off and on to see if we could recover him. Thought he died was waiting till season ended to go do a mass search thru the area for a carcass. Both of us was excited to see that he survived that and the season.
> 
> Next year he is gonna be even better an sure would love to snag his antlers when they shed. Would be a good story behind them.


Where did he hit?
The spot mid back right under the spine?


Glad he made it.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

No he is still new to bowhunting and shot straight on chest shot. I was like really dude thats a 1 in million shot not to be taken. I think he panicked when he saw the rack and all he could think was he was about to bust and miss his chance. It was a hard lesson learned tho it had a good outcome for the buck apparently.

The spot on the back of the smaller buck sure does look like a missed shot to me or a cowlick haha!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever hunted the McAlester controlled hunt?
Or is getting drawn for that about as easy as it is to get drawn for the elk hunt


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I put in about 8-10 miles and only found an old shed yesterday. I found some cool new spots though and saw 5 slick heads traveling around at the hottest part of the day. 

Hurry up and drop antlers!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

iccyman001 said:


> I put in about 8-10 miles and only found an old shed yesterday. I found some cool new spots though and saw 5 slick heads traveling around at the hottest part of the day.
> 
> Hurry up and drop antlers!


I'd love to get a good shed dog one day. My dad has found a few over the last couple of years. Need to get back out and give it a look.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

spamking said:


> I'd love to get a good shed dog one day. My dad has found a few over the last couple of years. Need to get back out and give it a look.


Me too. I've always wanted a good hunting and shed hunting dog.
I'm a sucker for german shepherds though and I am also a sucker for strays.

That's why my two shed hunting buddies are these guys...








Good luck searching your fathers.
I'm heading back out 1st week of March


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

iccyman001 said:


> Me too. I've always wanted a good hunting and shed hunting dog.
> I'm a sucker for german shepherds though and I am also a sucker for strays.
> 
> That's why my two shed hunting buddies are these guys...
> ...


Thanks. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Planning to check some cameras on Sunday to see how many are still holding. Anyone seeing them drop?


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

The one I shot on Jan 3 had shed....thought it was a fat doe


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a big eight that has dropped one side so far all others are still wearing horns. I kinda figured this cold snap would be the start of shedding. Better get out in the woods and start looking.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Is anyone personal friends with fishfurlife.


He kind of just feel off the map and I want to make sure he's ok!




I'll be heading back out next weekend for another shed hunt! Hopefully there will be some down then.


----------



## conductorguy (Dec 21, 2013)

The Mcaap controlled hunt is hard to get but not as bad as the elk draw.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

conductorguy said:


> The Mcaap controlled hunt is hard to get but not as bad as the elk draw.


I drew out at Mcaap both time I applied. Apply during muzzle loading season. Chances are good.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Is it a fun hunt? I like the idea behind it. Traditional or long bow only. Im sure some big deer grow out there


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Checked my cameras yesterday morning in the snow. I'd say at this point at least 80% of the 2 1/2yo+ deer where I am are still holding antlers. I've got two half racks on camera (shed not busted) and i'm still seeing all the big bucks from the areas I have cameras holding. I would guess in the next week or so with all this cold weather many more will be dropping.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

yokelokie said:


> I drew out at Mcaap both time I applied. Apply during muzzle loading season. Chances are good.


I've drawn at MCAAP once and someone gave me that same advice. Since then, I always look to see when the hunts are compared to muzzleloader. You might miss out on some smoke-pole action, but drawing at Mac is worth it...IMHO.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone seeing anything drop yet?
I am going to make a day trip out there next weekend I think.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have one the has dropped but have yet to find any sheds.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it's the single spike buck the other two big bucks are still holding from what my cam as caught so far. 
Hope'n next week or so they will drop and I can find them.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I am hoping so too! I was going to go this weekend, but I am hoping this cold weather and snow will help them drop over the next week.

I also ran my cameras in a completely new spot, so the longer I keep them out, the longer I can check new inventory for next year! (kind of)


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

If I read it correct, new controlled hunts for 2015 and application process should be open tomorrow?

Also, is anyone gearing up for turkey season? I know we still have March to get through, but then April 6th is right around the corner


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Need to start gearing up for turkey season hopefully this year will be my year to tag my first one! Would love to do it with a bow but most likely a shotgun will end up being used.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

rhino_81 said:


> Need to start gearing up for turkey season hopefully this year will be my year to tag my first one! Would love to do it with a bow but most likely a shotgun will end up being used.


Good luck! I am hoping to seal the deal on a few with my bow (different states)


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

As of yesterday one of the 8pts has dropped one side. So soon as the snow all melts I'll be headed out for some shed hunting.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good to know! 


Does anyone know when I can apply for controlled hunts?


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Thought I'd throw this out there for some of my Okie buddies:

I got my 2012 Mathews Hel-im stolen Sunday night out of my wife's vehicle. She accidentally left it unlocked and a thief took my case and all. If you happen to see one at a pawn shop or get hit up by someone, its all black with red accessories. The serial number is #1344843.

Thanks!


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry, bro. That really stinks...hope you find it.



ol'okie said:


> Thought I'd throw this out there for some of my Okie buddies:
> 
> I got my 2012 Mathews Hel-im stolen Sunday night out of my wife's vehicle. She accidentally left it unlocked and a thief took my case and all. If you happen to see one at a pawn shop or get hit up by someone, its all black with red accessories. The serial number is #1344843.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Keep your eyes open on craigslist as well.
If you are near any state borders, check that state too.

I hope you find it.....


----------



## MuddMotorDD (Jan 17, 2015)

ol'okie said:


> Thought I'd throw this out there for some of my Okie buddies:
> 
> I got my 2012 Mathews Hel-im stolen Sunday night out of my wife's vehicle. She accidentally left it unlocked and a thief took my case and all. If you happen to see one at a pawn shop or get hit up by someone, its all black with red accessories. The serial number is #1344843.
> 
> Thanks!


General town or area of the state we should be keeping an eye out in?


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey y'all, just checked the trail cam and I have 3 bucks that have shed. Time to start walking the woods!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Whelp I would call this pretty good day!!! I found the small 8pt(at least I think it is) matching pair within the first 30mins or so of looking. First time I have ever found a shed let alone a matching pair so I'm pretty happy happy happy bout it!!! Friend found a doe skull sorry to see one more gone but still a neat find
What do you think?

Plan to head back out tomorrow maybe to see if we can find the big 8pt.


----------



## B0hunt3r39 (Mar 13, 2003)

I haven't added anything to this forum yet, but during January I had a group of 6 bucks that were running together, of that 6 three shed their horns in early January, these were all 2 1/2 year olds, the larger bucks still had their horns when I pulled my camera on the last hunt in around the 10th of January, I went down in early february and walked out the area hoping to find some of those sheds, I found one, a small buck that I had seen in person twice, I thought the was a 6 point, but after finding the shed and looking at the game camera pics I had he was 4 on one side three on the other, definitely not ready to harvest yet, but a neat find!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> Thought I'd throw this out there for some of my Okie buddies:
> 
> I got my 2012 Mathews Hel-im stolen Sunday night out of my wife's vehicle. She accidentally left it unlocked and a thief took my case and all. If you happen to see one at a pawn shop or get hit up by someone, its all black with red accessories. The serial number is #1344843.
> 
> Thanks!


Hope you find it. I'll keep my ears open. I think we're fairly close geographically.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

MuddMotorDD said:


> General town or area of the state we should be keeping an eye out in?


Southeast. Idabel, OK


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Im hoping to pull camera cards this week. Anyone still seeing deer holding horns?


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I pulled my 4 cameras in for the year. I was surprised to see quite a few deer still carrying both sides this week. Im going to wait 2 more weeks and then but in some boot leather.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Still carrying on the west coast too.

I hope it happens soon


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Group of 3 bucks on 3-1-15 camera that were all still horned. Stephens Co. Oklahoma.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Another great day in the woods! Busted up a few deer and found a pretty fresh kill sad to see one less deer for next season but it happens.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice finds Rhino!!!!
That big shed will be a stud


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks icyyman,

My neighbor found his shed from last year. There was a sizable difference in them. 10miles of walking today and I just scratched the surface. Plan to be out with help tomorrow hopefully my luck will continue!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

rhino_81 said:


> Thanks icyyman,
> 
> My neighbor found his shed from last year. There was a sizable difference in them. 10miles of walking today and I just scratched the surface. Plan to be out with help tomorrow hopefully my luck will continue!


Cool if you find the next shed, but I vote your arrow finds him next year


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Found this today only an he into searching. Believe it s the left side to the buck pictured. Pretty stoked bout finding it can't wait to get back out and see if I can find the other side.


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

Just returned from checking a couple of morel mushroom honey holes and shed hunting this morning and wanted to let y'all know that I spotted two copperheads sunning and they weren't being to shy. I got about ten feet away when I spotted one and it starting posturing instead of taking off. Be careful, breeding/territorial season is starting and it makes them aggressive.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Added 2 more today so I'm up to 8 total this season think I'm a bit addicted to this shed hunting almost as much fun as bowhunting almost

Saw about 10 deer that ran off the wheat field I was on and then came right back. 

Plan to hit it again tomorrow and this weekend again. So far I have 26 plus miles of walking under my belt. Been using an app called trail tracker on my iPhone to record my trail and mark waypoints when I find a sheds or bedding areas. Should provide me some great data for hunting come this season! 

Only 189 more days till season starts!!!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Someone is on a roll! I am going out this weekend by myself. I hope I find something


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Whelp I just step foot in the into the woods and found a matching set together.

Plan to head back to the area I found the big shed see if I can locate the other side.


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

Finally some other Okies!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Will1616 said:


> Finally some other Okies!


Most on here are Okies it is the Oklahoma harvest thread[emoji39]


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Rhino, 

you are an animal! Nice gloves :wink:


Im heading out next sunday for a day of shed hunting and watching turkeys.
That way I can set up on them early Monday morning :darkbeer:


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Think I found my new calling shed hunting[emoji16]

I haven't heard any or seen any sign of Turkey in my area. They where here the last few years but have yet to show up yet this year. As much area as I have traveled would've thought I'd seen something by now.

Hope this will be my season to get my first turkey or at least get a shot at one!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

You are making a killing this year with sheds, that is awesome.

I am heading out to "you know where" to hunt turkeys.
Not a large population of turkeys by any means, but I know where some hangout!
So I am definitely hoping to get a shot at one. I'd like to find some sheds too


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I forgot, these are all that we found last time out.

I found a new tree stand though (still out there) and tons of places to hunt next year.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah I thought I was on cloud9 after finding the first shed. But now I'm up to 10 with 3 matching pairs and a really nice 8pt that I'm hoping to find the other side to before the rats do[emoji6]

Think I'm just full of dumb lucky[emoji16]


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Is that one broken or chewed up?
Nice finds!

Yeah the best part of shed hunting is that I'm also scouting for this coming season. Learning a lot more bout how, where and why deer are moving in my area.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Anybody finding morel's while shed hunting? I'd be interested in some tips for finding them.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

rhino_81 said:


> Is that one broken or chewed up?
> Nice finds!
> 
> Yeah the best part of shed hunting is that I'm also scouting for this coming season. Learning a lot more bout how, where and why deer are moving in my area.


Chewed up, it was a REALLY old one.
I found it in an all star spot though 


I hope to find more this weekend


----------



## redwagon (Nov 29, 2014)

Just put cameras back out last weekend. Got clover in on two spots and getting ready for soybeans to go in probably around mid to late April. Filled the feeder back up last weekend, got some pigs coming in and the Ol'lady is grouping broad-heads and fletched arrows within 1/2" at 25 yrds. This next hunt will probably be one of the most fulfilling hunts ever! Going to try to get her first boar with a bow on film.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Controlled hunt applications open today. 

FYI


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm guessing these are the morel mushrooms that hear people talking bout?


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes they are. Cut them in half lengthwise and should be hollow. Fry them like chicken. Had some tonight.


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

Anybody having any luck with the turkeys? I haven't had any gobbling yet and got busted by a tom that came in silent this morning.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Found this monday.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I got my big buck scored yesterday for Cy Curtis and Pope and Young...

158 3/8 gross
156 3/8 net

Needless to say I am pumped! Not bad for a public land deer.


It was also nice to know he was B&C before the shrinkage


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

iccyman001 said:


> I got my big buck scored yesterday for Cy Curtis and Pope and Young...
> 
> 158 3/8 gross
> 156 3/8 net
> ...


Congratulations. Very little deduction. I remember your deer, but post another pic just for a reminder.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Iccyman001,

First off nice find on the shed.

Figuring out old way I use to look at public land was all wrong. I have been fairly shocked and surprised by the quality deer off public land myself.


Congrats on your buck making the B&C!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

rhino_81 said:


> Iccyman001,
> 
> First off nice find on the shed.
> 
> ...


Thank you and thank you!

I am still hoping to find some more shed soon!




yokelokie said:


> Congratulations. Very little deduction. I remember your deer, but post another pic just for a reminder.


Thank you!











moments before the shot


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Me too friend of mine has a shed dog that he might let me borrow. Tho I'm a bit nervous its an expensive pup and the snakes are gonna be more active now that it has warmed up. 

That's awesome that you got pic's right before the shot! Makes for a great addition to the memory of the hunt!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

rhino_81 said:


> Me too friend of mine has a shed dog that he might let me borrow. Tho I'm a bit nervous its an expensive pup and the snakes are gonna be more active now that it has warmed up.
> 
> That's awesome that you got pic's right before the shot! Makes for a great addition to the memory of the hunt!


If you do bring the dog, I wish you the best of luck!
Looks like afternoon thunderstorms so I probably won't head out.

As for the pictures on camera I was beyond lucky...






notice the awesome camo.....


I actually had the first three pictures printed out on those 3D canvas wrap things and I will hang them next to the mount when it's finished!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Guess I need to invest in more blue jeans and white tees for my hunting camo be a lot cheaper than what I use now for sure!!! Haha


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah that was a little one an in a million chance there on getting those pictures!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I drove from NM to OK and got in way late in the afternoon, unhitched my camper, and ran straight out to check my camera in a spot that I wanted to hunt the next day without changing.

I swapped out SD cards, then decided to sit down and check my pictures and hunt until dark, just in case.........


It certainly paid off.....


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes it most deftly did payoff for you!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Now I just need to somehow top this when deer season comes back around


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

That's gonna be tough to top for sure!
But every year has been better than the last for me I'm on a roll it seems! Tho I didn't harvest a buck near the caliber that you harvested. I did get a great story and was able to share the experience with a good hunting buddy. With the sheds I have found in my area I'm very optimistic bout this next season. There a lot more to learn bout my area that I never realized. An taken the time to shed hunt has gave me a great chance to start early on scouting for next season! No idea why I waited this long to devote more time to it!!![emoji53]


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

rhino_81 said:


> That's gonna be tough to top for sure!
> But every year has been better than the last for me I'm on a roll it seems! Tho I didn't harvest a buck near the caliber that you harvested. I did get a great story and was able to share the experience with a good hunting buddy. With the sheds I have found in my area I'm very optimistic bout this next season. There a lot more to learn bout my area that I never realized. An taken the time to shed hunt has gave me a great chance to start early on scouting for next season! No idea why I waited this long to devote more time to it!!![emoji53]


You are right, it is well worth it! I think you have some great prospects for next year for sure! I hope you get them on camera early so we can watch them grow!
I'd be lying if I didn't say I had some prospects for next year too, but those might be better for a PM :zip:

Good luck shed hunting tomorrow. I hope you find a bunch more :darkbeer:


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks good luck on your next shed hunt to Iccyman001


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

New thread


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2457012


----------

